# Das PCGH-Werbefrei-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juni 2016)

*Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

					Wie bereits im April angekündigt, ist das Online-Abo von PC Games Hardware mit dem heutigen Tage aktiv. In diesem Artikel erfahren Sie alles, was Sie darüber wissen müssen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*


----------



## mickythebeagle (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Wieso war mir das so klar 
nvidiabase zuerst und jetzt zieht die Computec nach. Naja, ich nicht.


----------



## mannefix (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Grundsätzlich in Ordnung Geld zu nehmen. Aber warum so kompliziert?


----------



## BladerzZZ (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Wurde doch schon die ganze Zeit darüber informiert und was ist daran kompliziert?


----------



## matti30 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

man stelle sich vor, man möchte auf 5 Webseiten werbefrei surfen (beispielsweise!). Man zahlt also die Gebühren fürs Internet und dann jeweils noch mal für die Seite, die man werbefrei genießen möchte. 

Dann wundert man sich, warum die Blocker so beliebt sind. Statt Werbung sparsam und sinnvoll zu platzieren, wie es das Luxx macht, da hab ich den Blocker auch aus.. wird man gleich zur Kasse gebeten. Sicher, ihr müsst auch von irgendwas leben, das ist vollkommen verständlich. Aber ich sehe nicht ein, für jeden Pups zu zahlen.. Sorry.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Euch steht es frei, die Website wie gehabt zu nutzen. Wenn einem etwas gefällt, liegt es jedoch nahe, sich dafür in irgendeiner Form, wie einem kleinen Obolus, erkenntlich zu zeigen – in diesem Fall mit handfesten Vorteilen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Am meisten bin ich auf den Punkt gespannt:



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Ich möchte für PCGH.de kein Geld ausgeben - und jetzt?Antwort:  Unser Vermarkter liefert bereits heute unregelmäßig Werbung aus, die  auch Adblocker-User sehen. Nach einer gewissen Karenzzeit  (voraussichtlich ab Mitte Juli) erhalten Adblocker-User dann zusätzliche  Werbung mit einer reduzierten Zahl an Werbeformen ausgespielt.



Ich kaufe mir öfters das Heft am Kiosk und unterstütze damit das Forum (wenn auch nur indirekt (wie bis jetzt aber auch jeder andere Heft-Leser, ob Analog oder Digital)). Allerdings verwende ich hier im Forum (und auch sonst überall im Netz) einen Adblocker, da mir einerseits die nervige Werbung mit Ton, Overlays und unaufgefordert gestarteten Videos auf den Keks geht und ich andererseits auch keine Lust habe, ein Opfer von etwaigen Sicherheitslücken zu werden, die beim Auslieferer der Werbung schlummern.
Mal abwarten, was sich für mich im speziellen dann ändern wird.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Dann werde ich jetzt wohl mein Abo auf Print + PCGH.de umstellen


----------



## DaStash (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

 PCGH

Leide denke ich wird es einen ähnlichen Verlauf wie bei golem nehmen. Vorab kündigen viele an Geld zahlen zu wollen damit es werbefrei wird aber wenn der Tag gekommen ist gibt es auf einmal ein Dutzend neue Gründe warum es doch nicht gemacht wird. 

Ich persönlich unterstütze euch durch eingeschaltete Werbung, da ich das Modell free use + Werbung besser finde als paycontent ohne Werbung.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



matti30 schrieb:


> man stelle sich vor, man möchte auf 5 Webseiten werbefrei surfen (beispielsweise!). Man zahlt also die Gebühren fürs Internet und dann jeweils noch mal für die Seite, die man werbefrei genießen möchte.
> 
> Dann wundert man sich, warum die Blocker so beliebt sind. Statt Werbung sparsam und sinnvoll zu platzieren, wie es das Luxx macht, da hab ich den Blocker auch aus.. wird man gleich zur Kasse gebeten. Sicher, ihr müsst auch von irgendwas leben, das ist vollkommen verständlich. Aber ich sehe nicht ein, für jeden Pups zu zahlen.. Sorry.



Die Werbefreiheit ist nur der erste Schritt. Weitere werden folgen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Mir ist Werbung die ich sehen kann lieber als Werbung die ich nicht direkt erkennen kann.


----------



## BladerzZZ (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Also ich bin schon drauf und bin sehr zufrieden lief schnell und problemlos ab und alles andere als kompliziert. 
Adblocker direkt für die Seite ausgestellt und jetzt in Ruhe PCGH genießen und euch nebenbei Unterstützen.


PS: Eventuell würde ich den Heften Codes beilegen die den "Zugang" für 1 Monat kostenlos gewähren praktisch für diejenigen die kein Abo haben aber immer wieder ein Heft von euch kaufen.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



BladerzZZ schrieb:


> PS: Eventuell würde ich den Heften Codes beilegen die den "Zugang" für 1 Monat kostenlos gewähren praktisch für diejenigen die kein Abo haben aber immer wieder ein Heft von euch kaufen.



Wurde im alten Thread schon gefragt, wird es anscheinend nicht geben. Irgendwas von wegen Märchensteuer ... 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...kommenden-onlineabo-von-pcgh-post8151684.html


----------



## hanrot (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Naja ich war ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig von eurem "Anzeigen" MIFCOM-Werbeartikel überrascht. Auch wenn ihr extra Anzeige drüber geschrieben habt, ist diese aufgrund ihres Designs nicht unmittelbar als solche zu erkennen. Das gleiche gilt ja auch für den PC Konfigurator samt MIFCOM-Alternativen Anzeige.
Wenn ich diese z.B. auch mit einem Online Abo ausblenden könnte, wäre ich gerne bereit die 50 Cent pro Monat zu investieren! 
Davon abgesehen habt ihr diesen Schritt ja sehr genau begründet und vorher angekündigt. Wenn er also dazu beiträgt auch weiterhin die Qualität eurer Inhalte zu sichern, ist das Geld bestimmt gut angelegt.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Da ich mir das Heft fast jeden Monat gönne, werde ich das PCGH Kombi-Abo DVD+Digital+Online-Angebot wahrnehmen & ich finde, dass ist somit ein sehr guter & fairer Deal. 12 Hefte für "das stille Örtchen", verpackt mit zusätzliche Goodies und 74 Steine(€), kann man da mMn nicht meckern ...


----------



## Rarek (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

mal sehen ob ich irgentwelche Werbung zu sehen bekomme... ich denke nein (da ich keinen AdBlocker habe), aber mal schauen


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Wenn es  im Digitalabo enthalten ist dann ist das in Ordnung weil ich so nicht extra zahlen muss wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## trigger831 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Werde dann von meinem jetzigen Abo (Heft mit DVD) wohl auf das normale Heft und Online Angebot umsteigen.


----------



## Zingel1986 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Haha, 
Freu mich, dass es jetzt mit dem Werbefrei doch so zeitnah geklappt hat. PCGH war ein der Seiten, die ich zwar liebe aber mit die schrecklichste Werbung überhaupt hat.
Adblocker war für mich eh nie ein Thema, da ich die Geschäftspraktiken der eyeo GmbH nicht unterstützen will.
Als das Werbefrei-Abo angekündigt wurde, hab ich gleich zum Digital-Abo gegriffen und bin voll zufrieden. letzten Monat hat es zwar etwas gehakelt mit dem Download der Mai Ausgabe, aber jetzt ist alles Super.

PS: Es muss wohl noch ein wenig am Layout der Website gearbeitet werden wenn keine Werbung angezeigt wird. Sieht alles ein wenig verschoben und ungeordnet jetzt aus.


Edit: Muss wohl am Browser-Cache gelegen haben... Website sieht jetzt wesentlich übersichtlicher und aufgeräumter aus. Ich liebe es!


----------



## matti30 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Euch steht es frei, die Website wie gehabt zu nutzen. Wenn einem etwas gefällt, liegt es jedoch nahe, sich dafür in irgendeiner Form, wie einem kleinen Obolus, erkenntlich zu zeigen – in diesem Fall mit handfesten Vorteilen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



muss ich mir euer Heft doch wieder holen. Mist  Aber erst wird auf die 1080 gespart, das hat oberste Priorität.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Gibt es auch eine offizielle Option von Print-Abo auf Digital-Abo umzusteigen? Meine Frau ist mir sicher nicht böse, wenn eine Zeitschrift weniger zuhause rumliegt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine offizielle Option von Print-Abo auf Digital-Abo umzusteigen? Meine Frau ist mir sicher nicht böse, wenn eine Zeitschrift weniger zuhause rumliegt



"Sie können notfalls  ihr Printabo aber auch auf das Digitalabo umstellen lassen. Wenden Sie  sich dazu bitte einfach an unseren Abo-Dienstleister (E-Mail:  computec@dpv.de, Telefon: 0911-99399098)."


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> "Sie können notfalls  ihr Printabo aber auch auf das Digitalabo umstellen lassen. Wenden Sie  sich dazu bitte einfach an unseren Abo-Dienstleister (E-Mail:  computec@dpv.de, Telefon: 0911-99399098)."



Habs gerade auch gefunden, danke


----------



## Bevier (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Grundsätzlich finde ich diese Lösung sehr gut, nur stecke ich persönlich aber damit in einem Dilemma: ich habe die letzten 5 Jahre beobachten dürfen, wie so ziemlich alle Zeitungskioske in der Umgebung schlossen. Jetzt ist nur noch ein einziger vorhanden, den ich selbstverständlich durch regelmäßige Einkäufe unterstütze. PCGH war immer ein Teil der rund 30-40 Euro, die ich jeden Monat für Zeitschriften dort lasse und nun würde dieser doch recht große Teil wegfallen.
Andererseits kann ich jetzt auch nicht einfach zusätzlich irgendein anderes Heft als "Ersatz" kaufen...

Sonst bin ich von dem Angebot ziemlich begeistert, auf die DVDs kann ich als langjähriger PCG-Abonnent eh verzichten (2mal das selbe Spiel bringt mir keine Vorteile, kostet nur unnötig Geld und die Videos gibts eh etwas später online), dazu spare ich jetzt sogar etwas Geld. Die Idee mit dem abgedruckten Code wäre eigentlich eine gute Lösung gewesen, auch für mich. So einen Code könnte der Staat schließlich als kostenlose Dreingabe nicht irgendwie versteuern ^^
Aber ihr wisst sicherlich was ihr wie machen könnt...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



matti30 schrieb:


> muss ich mir euer Heft doch wieder holen. Mist  Aber erst wird auf die 1080 gespart, das hat oberste Priorität.



Im aktuellen Heft steht übrigens 'ne Menge (mehr), das du über die 1080 wissen solltest. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MDJ (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Habe da mal eine etwas "speziellere" Frage^^
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ein User im Forum gesperrt wird? Ist das dann so mit dem Profil gekoppelt, dass durch die nicht mögliche Anmeldung wieder Werbung eingeblendet wird, obwohl man für Werbefrei zahlt?
Für eine Sperre muss man ja nicht zwingend ein "ungemütlicher" User sein, der durch Rumpöpeln oder Beschimpfen auffällt. Dies kann auch mal durch einfache Flüchtigkeitsfehler passieren und normale sowie hilfsbereite User treffen, die sonst nicht negativ auffallen.
Mir ist es zum Beispiel letztens passiert. Im Marktbereich letztes Jahr bei einem Foto den Zettel mit Namen und Datum vergessen.... Kann mal passieren... Vor 1-2 Wochen hat ein User eine Mainboard-Blende gesucht, die man einzeln im Handel nicht bekommt. Hab ihm instinktiv den Tip gegeben, dass er die vom Hersteller auf Kulanz kostenlos bekommt. Allerdings hätte ich dies nicht in den Kaufgesuch-Thread reinschreiben dürfen, da diese Info keine Kaufabsicht darstellte.... zwei kleine Flüchtigkeitsfehler und schon hatte ich eine 2-Tage-Sperre^^
Klar, halt nicht aufgepasst und selbst schuld. Aber man sieht, es kann schneller gehen als man denkt und ich denke, ich bin nicht der einzige dem sowas mal passiert ist ^^
Da ist dann die Frage berechtigt, wie es sich für den Sperrzeitraum mit der Werbefreiheit verhält


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mir ist Werbung die ich sehen kann lieber als Werbung die ich nicht direkt erkennen kann.



Oft ist sie aber auch nicht soo schwer zu erkennen.

Mirror's Edge Catalyst: 3 Minuten Gameplay mit Hyper-Settings (GTX 1080)
Mirror's Edge Catalyst: Weitere 4,5 Minuten Gameplay mit Hyper-Settings (GTX 1080)


----------



## danomat (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

hab auch grad mal den support angeschrieben. ich hab leider keine abo bzw kundennummer obwohl ich direkt bei computec das digital abo bestellt habe


----------



## floppyexe (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

@ Frage: Ich möchte für PCGH.de kein Geld ausgeben - und jetzt?
     Antwort: Unser Vermarkter liefert bereits heute unregelmäßig Werbung aus, die auch Adblocker-User sehen. Nein

@Nach einer gewissen  Karenzzeit (voraussichtlich ab Mitte Juli) erhalten Adblocker-User dann  zusätzliche Werbung mit einer reduzierten Zahl an Werbeformen  ausgespielt. Wetten bei mir nicht.


Kusanar schrieb:


> ch kaufe mir öfters das Heft am Kiosk und  unterstütze damit das Forum


Ich seit Anbeginn der Zeit!!!!



Zingel1986 schrieb:


> da ich die Geschäftspraktiken der eyeo GmbH  nicht unterstützen will.


Ah ja...und die kennst du? Bist ja ein  ganz schlauer


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Onlinewerbung hin oder her: noch lege ich fest was ich sehen will oder was nicht.
Wobei ich sagen muss: Ich verstehe das PCGH Team.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

@danomat
Falls Du erst vorhin bestellt hast ...


> Damit haben Sie einen  gültigen Account für unseren Shop. Sobald die Bestellung verarbeitet  wurde, was normalerweise ca. 60 Minuten dauert, erhalten Sie einen  Aktivierungslink für das Online-Abo vom Absender *Online-Abo@computec.de*.


...ich warte auch noch.^^


----------



## Lelwani (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Danke , gestern hatte ich noch so komische werbung trotz adblocker , heute nicht mehr ... ohne zuzahlen natürlich geb doch dafür kein geld aus .... also klasse "Abo"


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Leute, können wir bitte beim Thema bleiben? Danke!

"Ich benutze Adblocker", "Ich hasse Werbung", "Ihr seid alle gekauft", etc. ist kein sinnvoller Beitrag zum Thema.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

@Kusanar
Ja, leider. Das fände ich auch praktisch. Das Heft kaufe ich auch jeden Monat.
An ein Abo habe ich auch schon öfter gedacht, aber letztendlich egal. Bin auch der Meinung, dass ich damit den Verlag "unterstütze"
Durch das Forum, bzw einige User kommen auch nicht gerade wenige Beiträge für die Website (die Besucher anlocken und somit Klicks generieren) und teilweise werden die sogar für das Magazin verwendet.

Verstehen kann ich den Verlag allerdings auch. Hoffe aber, dass die Redakteure auch regelmäßig etwas vom Kuchen abbekommen und nicht nur die Aktionäre zufriedengestellt werden sollen.

@hanrot
In der letzten Ausgabe meinst Du? Klar, ist absichtlich im Stil der Zeitschrift gehalten, soll ja nicht überblättert werden. Aber sowas gab es doch schon öfter, nur meist halt im kleineren Format.

In der Zeitschrift gucke ich mir die Werbung übrigens gerne an.

@MDj
Für einen freundlichen Tipp an einen anderen User hast Du einen auf den Deckel bekommen? Ernsthaft? Da hat aber ein Moderator ziemlich überreagiert.
Vielleicht hättest Du ihm die für 10€ anbieten sollen und gleichzeitig selbst den MB-Hersteller kontaktieren sollen... 

Ich hatte sowas ähnliches in dem anderen Thread gefragt (habe darauf hingewiesen, dass es garantiert irgendwann zu Stunk kommen wird, wenn dauerhaft gesperrte User ihr Geld zurück fordern). 
Ich denke schon, dass dann Werbung angezeigt wird. Du kannst Dich schließlich nicht anmelden, somit bist Du einfach nur Gast.


----------



## lol2k (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Endlich kann man eure Online-Arbeit neben den Heft-Inhalten gezielt honorieren - ab heute wird der Adblocker für PCGH ausgestellt und ein Online-Abo aktiviert. Journalistische Arbeit soll schließlich entlohnt werden. Gutes Modell!


----------



## Antigotchie (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich bin zwar seit 2014 Abonnent, aber wenn ich mich mit der Email Adresse mit der ich damals die Bestellung getätigt habe, in den Shop einloggen will, kennt er die Adresse immer nicht. Habts da in der Zwischenzeit was verändert? Oder soll ich einfach nen neuen Account anlegen (im Shop) und meine Abonnentennummer rein schreiben?


----------



## Pumpi (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Wenn ich nun über Inhalte des Digitalabo's im Forum diskutieren möchte, wie weit kann man beim rauskopieren aus den PDF's gehen ? Im Prinzip könnte man ganze Artikel leicht per Copy&Paste zur Debatte stellen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das erwünscht ist. Es reichen schon 10% Copy eines Artikels um die Quintessenz gut wieder zu geben. Also wird wohl auch das nicht erlaubt sein. Wo ist die Grenze ? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gleich ein spezielles nicht öffentliches DigiAboForum einzurichten ?


----------



## Gnursch (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Die richtige Abo-Nummer zu finden hat etwas gedauert. Sie ist nur in der Paypalzahlung sichtbar. Nun geht es.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Sehr schön!


----------



## TheBrother (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Wann gibt es für Abonnenten einen RSS-Feed mit komplettem Artikel? (ähnlich Golem)


----------



## Palmdale (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Eine Frage is noch offen:

Wenn ich von bisher Print umstelle auf Digital-Abo, was is dann mit den Videos und der Vollversion? Grad diese Ausgabe waren es die echt guten Deponia's


----------



## Chronik (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Soll wohl ein Witz sein?

Um Werbefrei zu sein bzw. zu bleiben nutze ich doch kein Abo, was ich auch noch Bezahlen muss ...


----------



## Chinaquads (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich unterstütze dies sofort und werde gleich noch mein Digital Abo abschliessen. Immerhin spart man so ein paar Euro, kann den Adblocker abschalten und schön entspannt am PC oder Tablet die Ausgabe lesen.

Kann man eigentlich auch ältere Ausgaben lesen, oder nur die ab dem Abschlussdatum ?

Edit: Fertig, wo finde ich meine Kundennummer / Abonummer ?


----------



## danomat (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @danomat
> Falls Du erst vorhin bestellt hast ...
> 
> ...ich warte auch noch.^^



Ne. Läuft schon seit mindestens einem jahr


----------



## INU.ID (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Kann man eigentlich nachträglich vom Online-Abo auf zb. das Digital-Abo wechseln? (also inkl. Verrechnung der Restlaufzeit)


----------



## Cat Toaster (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Glückwunsch, umgesetzt! Willkommen in der Gegenwart!


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Chronik schrieb:


> Soll wohl ein Witz sein?
> 
> Um Werbefrei zu sein bzw. zu bleiben nutze ich doch kein Abo, was ich auch noch Bezahlen muss ...


Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit. Irgendwie müssen sich die Artikel bzw. redaktionelle Inhalte generell nun mal finanzieren.


----------



## orca113 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Gott sei Dank!!! Gerade aktiviert (hatte vor ein paar Wochen ein Kombi Abo aus meinem Abo gemacht. Endlich Werbefrei...


----------



## spanier27 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich würde gern wissen, wie es mit der Kündigung aussieht!? Abschließen lässt sich sowas meist mit einen Klick, aber beim kündigen ist es leider nicht mehr so komfortabel :-/ Hatte bei einer großen Gamingseite letztlich statt eines "Testmonats" leider 3 Monate...
Trotzdem super Angebot, besonders für mich als Print-Abbonent. Bin echt in Versuchung^^


----------



## Zingel1986 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Ah ja...und die kennst du? Bist ja ein  ganz schlauer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könntest evtl. Google zu dem Thema befragen. Der Herr Pallenberg hat da ein paar Zeilen zu geschrieben und ich glaube ein paar Gerichte beschäftigen sich auch aktuell damit. Oh großer weiser Mann!


----------



## Chronik (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit. Irgendwie müssen sich die Artikel bzw. redaktionelle Inhalte generell nun mal finanzieren.



Eig. wolllte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen das ich ein Werbebanner benutze, ach übrigends kann sich das jeder Downloaden und er ist (wer hätte das gedacht) kostenlos!


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Chronik schrieb:


> Eig. wolllte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen das ich ein Werbebanner benutze, ach übrigends kann sich das jeder Downloaden und er ist (wer hätte das gedacht) kostenlos!


Das war mir klar und ich gratuliere recht herzlich. Das ändert nichts daran, dass du hier von der Arbeit anderer Menschen profitierst, ohne eine Gegenleistung zu erbringen. Das könnte nicht funktionieren wenn alle es täten. Klar so weit?


----------



## orca113 (8. Juni 2016)

*Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



spanier27 schrieb:


> Ich würde gern wissen, wie es mit der Kündigung aussieht!? Abschließen lässt sich sowas meist mit einen Klick, aber beim kündigen ist es leider nicht mehr so komfortabel :-/ Hatte bei einer großen Gamingseite letztlich statt eines "Testmonats" leider 3 Monate...
> Trotzdem super Angebot, besonders für mich als Print-Abbonent. Bin echt in Versuchung^^



Kündigen ging damals sehr gut. Habe dort angerufen und gefragt ob schriftlich muss oder per Mail reicht und man sagte Mail genügt. Habe aber dennoch einen zwei Teiler geschrieben. Hat dann alles reibungslos funktioniert.

Hatte aus irgendeinem Grund gekündigt. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau warum. Glaube weil ich von Magazin mit DVD auf Magazin gehen wollte und es schöne Prämien gab.

@ Chinaquads

Abo/Kundennummer findest du in einer Mail von DPV oder auf der Folie in der deine PCGHX eingepackt ist wenn man sie dir zuschickt.


----------



## trucker1963 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Na Toll , habe Print und Digital Abo und kann das Online Abo ( was ich ja kostenlos dazu bekommen müsste) nicht aktivieren oder freischalten  .
Geht das wieder los mit den stundenlangen Versuchen den Service anzurufen . Auf E-Mail bekommt man ja auch erst nach vielen Tagen eine Antwort , die nicht immer hilfreich ist. Irgendwelche Mails habe ich im Voraus auch nicht erhalten , z.B. mit Aktivierungsdaten oder so.


----------



## Pumpi (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



spanier27 schrieb:


> Ich würde gern wissen, wie es mit der Kündigung aussieht!? Abschließen lässt sich sowas meist mit einen Klick, aber beim kündigen ist es leider nicht mehr so komfortabel :-/ Hatte bei einer großen Gamingseite letztlich statt eines "Testmonats" leider 3 Monate...
> Trotzdem super Angebot, besonders für mich als Print-Abbonent. Bin echt in Versuchung^^



Das mit der Kündigung stößt mir online auch sauer auf. Sich für ein oder zwei Jahre limited einkaufen per Paypal wäre mir auch lieber. Aber auch ich (wie ein Vorredner) kann Dir bestätigen das bei der Computec Kündigungen (sehr subjektiv betrachtet) hervorragend funktionieren. Ich hab vor gut zwei Jahren ein Print Abo abgeschlossen, natürlich auch gleich wieder gekündigt per einfacher Mail (nicht weil ich an PCGH zweifele sondern weil ich kein Risiko mag) und mir wurde nicht nur prompt entsprochen, Nein, ich hatte die Kündigung auch gleich ein paar Tage später schriftlich im Briefkasten. Von daher Top.

Das mein Abo ausgerechnet dann ausgelaufen ist als es die Info's zur 1080 gab ist mein persönliches Pech....


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

ich hätte so viele ideen was man bei eurer Webseite an einnahmen generieren kann.

das forum beschert mindfactory, alternate und co extrem viel neu käufer geizhals profitiert auch extrem von beratungs-threads hier
Produkte an sich also von bestimmten Herstellern profitieren von der Beratung
zum teil auch ebay und co

Wie kann man davon abgreifen, indem man den foren Nutzern ermöglicht direkte Links zu Einkaufwagen erstellbar sind.
So wie es auch mindfactory macht.
geizhals hat auch nen script das warenkörbe vergleichen kann zwischen Händlern
Und nee Provision lässt sich da leicht generieren.

wir leben in einer marktwirtschaft theoretisch, also sollte man auch diese Funktion auf dieser webseite dazu nutzen.

alternative dazu wäre ein mehrwert der webseite beim online abo
paywall wäre der tot der Seite, das ist klar
Erweiterte test bzw Bestenliste getesteter Ware, wäre eine Lösung
quasi Verlosung von Testsystemen, einzelner Hardware
Belohnungssystem für erfolgreiche Beratung
Spiel Verlosungen
bei digital abo download codes für games (per quickpol Wahl was)
quickpols diesmal aber repräsentative und foren quickpols
Ein geordnetes an und verkaufs threads nach hardware sortiert und geschlossene ins archiv, das chaos ist extrem hier.
was auch eine gute Idee wäre wenn durch online abo quasi hardware Test durchgeführt werden und details nur als abo einsehbar sind gesamt Ergebnis aber offen ist.
details wären z:b: lautheit Differenzen zwischen gpu Modellen oder temperaturen, oc Potenzial usw
Das Endergebnis aber klar zu sehen ist.
mehr Test zu Monitoren wären gut
Die Nutzer in offiziellen Gruppen die auch grafisch hervorgehoben sind bsp intel fan amd fan, nvidia fan, unparteiisch P/L fan
Probleme recherchieren von hardware, ihr reagiert mehr als ihr selber sucht.
retro gaming Anforderungen, welche Probleme gibt es bei neuen OS und Hardware, kategorisch sortiert nach Jahren und Lösungen dazu.
Links zu Freeware bzw abandonedware (software wo die Eigentumsrechte nicht klar sind)
Modguides also Sammelbecken wie einst moddb nur besser sortiert
Sortierung nach Kategorie und Jahr und gesamt.
Alles nee frage einer Datenbank (php basierend)
wichtiger ist aber gesamt eine hardware test bestenliste Plus link zu preisvergleiche neu gebr.
Ein melde Bogen für defekte hardware und die gründe warum dieser defekt kam, sehr wichtig um Dauerhaltbarkeittest zu bestätigen
bsp warum gehen intel mainboards nach nicht mal 3 Jahren kaputt.
Sind hohe temperaturen schädlicher als hohe Spannungen
als standard artikel wie funktiern CPu oder GPu
Welche Grundlage ist x86
Bringt Miniaturisieren noch Vorteile
Physik Grundlagen und Chemie
ist Silizium am ende
Wie werden CPu hergestellt
neue fertigungs verfahren welches Potenzial ist da noch möglich
Was ist high end, desktop oder doch nur der Server
quickpol was bei normalen PC im Hintergrund läuft.
Warum kann Software nicht parallelisiert werden, ist die noch notwendig
Wie hoch ist die CPu Anforderung ist ein Normaler PC mit 4 Kernen ausreichend
Definition was ist ein office PC, home video stream und inet pc, video bearbeitung und online spiel pc, gamer PC mit videobearbeuitung, beruflicher PC mit datenbanken und professioneller video und render arbeiten
eine 10 punkte Beratungsfragebogen kurze frage andere Farbe als button bei erstelle Beitrag ließe sich mit bbcode lösen.
Erklärung als popup


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Nun... Ich hoffe, dass sich die Online-Abonnenten sich hier im Forum nicht anfangen für was Besonderes zu halten...

Diesen Monat wird es zwar aufgrund diverser Umstände nichts mit dem Zahlen, aber sobald ich die Kohle habe, wird ein Abo abgeschlossen... Vermutlich das Digital-Abo. 
Dann brauche ich kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr haben, dass ich auf PCGH aus diversen Gründen den AdBlocker angeschaltet habe (Performance, Sicherheit, Seitenlayout, unerträgliche Werbung, Akkulaufzeit auf dem Tablet, Nachverfoglbarkeit).

Jedenfalls eine sehr gute Sache, dass Ihr endlich das Werbefrei-Abo eingeführt habt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was Thilo's "Die Werbefreiheit ist nur der erste Schritt. Weitere werden folgen." bedeutet. 

@Prozessorarchitektur: Kannst du nicht mal bitte lesbar schreiben und vorallem deine Beiträge nicht so extrem langziehen?


----------



## Cat Toaster (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich habe mich vorher schon für was ganz besonders gehalten! 

Habe mich gerade durch das frisch erworbene PDF-Heft der aktuellen Ausgabe gelesen (ups, drei Stunden...), tolles Heft! Den (mit und ohne) HTT-Vergleich fand ich besonders aufschlussreich!


----------



## Guru4GPU (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich denke ich werde bald auch auf das Online Abo umstellen, die ganzen PCGH Zeitschriften stapeln sich hier langsam ziemlich hoch


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> ich hätte so viele ideen was man bei eurer Webseite an einnahmen generieren kann.
> [..]
> Und nee Provision lässt sich da leicht generieren.


Solche / Ähnliche Dinge werden seit Jahren gemacht.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nun... Ich hoffe, dass sich die Online-Abonnenten sich hier im Forum nicht anfangen für was Besonderes zu halten...


Davon hätte und hat niemand was. Gibt auch keinerlei Grundlage dazu. Außerdem ist das kein Freifahrtschein bspw. die Community-Regeln zu ignorieren.


----------



## Deimos (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Super Sache! Freut mich, dass endlich eine verträgliche Lösung gefunden wurde!


----------



## Standeck (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Meine Digital App zeigt keine Abo Nr. an.


----------



## orca113 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Schaut mal in eure Emails, die Bestell Nummer ist auch die Abo Nummer wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## MDJ (9. Juni 2016)

*Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @MDj
> Für einen freundlichen Tipp an einen anderen User hast Du einen auf den Deckel bekommen? Ernsthaft? Da hat aber ein Moderator ziemlich überreagiert.
> Vielleicht hättest Du ihm die für 10€ anbieten sollen und gleichzeitig selbst den MB-Hersteller kontaktieren sollen...
> 
> ...



Hab gestern gesehen, dass die letzte Verwarnung meines Profils über ein Jahr her ist (knapp 15 Monate) und auch als "Abgelaufen" beziffert wird. Demnach hab ich tatsächlich nur für den Tip an den User eine 2-Tage-Sperre bekommen =(
Wäre die Sperre nur für den Marktplatz gewesen, hätte ich es vielleicht noch verstanden, aber für das ganze Forum? =(

Wenn man sich dann durch eine Sperre nicht anmelden kann und dadurch Werbung angezeigt bekommt, obwohl man für Werbefreiheit zahlt, wäre es etwas blöd. Eventuell könnte man es im System einstellen, dass man sich anmelden, aber nichts im Forum schreiben kann, einem also die Rechte entzogen werden. So könnte es funktionieren.

Wenn man durch ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler schon für paar Tage gesperrt werden kann, könnte ein großer Ausrutscher scheinbar auch für eine LiveTime-Sperre ausreichen. Und dann zahlt man ja für etwas, was man nur 50% nutzen kann. Andere Frage ist, ob das OnlineAbo dann für immer an das Konto gebunden ist, oder ob man es im Zweifelsfall an ein anderes Konto binden kann.

Dass das Abo keine Narrenfreiheit geben kann ist natürlich klar. Aber wie schon erwähnt, auch normale User kann es durch ein Fehltritt schneller betreffen als man denkt.


----------



## orca113 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Nochmal was anderes:

Habe mich gerade mal hier von der Arbeit von dem Rechner angemeldet. Auch hier läuft das Forum und eure Seite nun butterweich. Meine Vermutung war also richtig das mir die Werbung im Forum und auf der Seite riesen Probleme macht und die Performance runterzieht. Bei diesem PC an der Arbeit war es ganz extrem. (ok den benutze ich für das Forum auch nur gelegentlich). Auch Zuhause mein Gaming Windows Rechner war schlimm. Einzig mit meinem Mac unter Safari lief das Forum und die Seite super.


----------



## Markus Wollny (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Antigotchie schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar seit 2014 Abonnent, aber wenn ich mich mit der Email Adresse mit der ich damals die Bestellung getätigt habe, in den Shop einloggen will, kennt er die Adresse immer nicht. Habts da in der Zwischenzeit was verändert? Oder soll ich einfach nen neuen Account anlegen (im Shop) und meine Abonnentennummer rein schreiben?




Wenn Dein laufendes Abo bereits digital ist, kannst Du Dich ohne weitere Schritte auf Online-Abo freischalten - Du musst dann nur noch Deine PLZ wissen, an die Deine Rechnung geht. Wenn Du noch kein Digital-Abo hast und ein Online-Abo abschließen oder Dein bestehendes Abo auf ein qualifiziertes Abo umstellen möchtest, aber nicht mehr an Deine Login-Daten für den Shop kommst, wende Dich bitte unter Nennung Deiner Abonummer an unseren Kundenservice, Kontaktdaten finden sich im Impressum unter Impressum fur PC Games Hardware.


Viele Grüße


  Markus


----------



## Markus Wollny (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



MDJ schrieb:


> Hab gestern gesehen, dass die letzte Verwarnung meines Profils über ein Jahr her ist (knapp 15 Monate) und auch als "Abgelaufen" beziffert wird. Demnach hab ich tatsächlich nur für den Tip an den User eine 2-Tage-Sperre bekommen =(
> Wäre die Sperre nur für den Marktplatz gewesen, hätte ich es vielleicht noch verstanden, aber für das ganze Forum? =(
> 
> 
> ...




Den Fall haben wir bereits vorsorglich vor der Umsetzung der neuen Funktionalität diskutiert. Bei bereits freigeschalteten Online-Abonnenten ist daher auch bei einer Sperrung ein Login möglich, lediglich der Schreibzugriff im Forum ist für die Dauer der Sperrung blockiert. Damit ist die Lieferung der Leistung in Bezug auf die Werbefreiheit weiterhin gewährleistet, ohne dass die Forenregeln unterlaufen werden müssen, indem gewisse pädagogische Maßnahmen für Online-Abonnenten ausgesetzt werden müssten. Nur die einmalige Freischaltung eines Online-Abos bei aktiver Sperrung ist zur Zeit noch nicht ganz reibungslos, daher der Hinweis, dass man sich in diesem Fall an online-abo@computec.de wenden möchte.


Viele Grüße


  Markus

Ergänzung: Diese Funktion ist noch nicht aktiv; es gab da noch ein Missverständnis und eine krankheitsbedingte Verzögerung, das wird allerdings zeitnah fertiggestellt. Da es aktuell noch niemanden betrifft, ist das noch nicht akut, für den Fall der Fälle wird das aber wie beschrieben funktionieren.


----------



## tris0x (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Solange ihr nicht anfangt "Online Abonnement" in roter Schrift über die Avatare zu kleistern wie andere Anbieter sehe ich kein Problem


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

nee, das ist zu unauffällig... der Beitrag eines solchen muss mit einem blinkendem roten 20px Rand ausgestattet werden


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



tris0x schrieb:


> Solange ihr nicht anfangt "Online Abonnement" in roter Schrift über die Avatare zu kleistern wie andere Anbieter sehe ich kein Problem


Ich sehe für mich da schon ein gewisses Problem, da durchaus das Problem bestehen könnte, dass sich Abonnenten für etwas besseres halten. 
CB hat das ja meines Wissens nach aus ähnlichen Gründen wieder abgeschafft, CB-Abonnenten im Forum speziell zu markieren.


----------



## Zingel1986 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Obwohl mein Abo-Aktiv ist, wird mir gerade Werbung angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tris0x (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich sehe für mich da schon ein gewisses Problem, da durchaus das Problem bestehen könnte, dass sich Abonnenten für etwas besseres halten.
> CB hat das ja meines Wissens nach aus ähnlichen Gründen wieder abgeschafft, CB-Abonnenten im Forum speziell zu markieren.



Ich glaub du hast da n Wort beim lesen verdreht. Genau so hatte Ich es doch gemeint. 
Da das aktuell bei PCGH offenbar nicht passiert (falls doch bitte ich um aufklärung) entsteht hier auch keine zwei Klassen Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

es steht unterm Namen, das man ein solcher ist, wenn man es auswählt
(so zumindest beim Admin vom Dienst  )


----------



## DOcean (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Zingel1986 schrieb:


> Obwohl mein Abo-Aktiv ist, wird mir gerade Werbung angezeigt:



Das ist keine Werbung, das sind Verbraucherhinweise


----------



## MDJ (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



tris0x schrieb:


> Solange ihr nicht anfangt "Online Abonnement" in roter Schrift über die Avatare zu kleistern wie andere Anbieter sehe ich kein Problem



Dafür wüsste ich keinen Grund. Man zahlt für Werbefreiheit, nicht für einen imaginären Foren-Rang


----------



## Markus Wollny (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



DOcean schrieb:


> Das ist keine Werbung, das sind Verbraucherhinweise



Korrekt  Preisvergleichs-Widget, Stellenmarkt-Widget und auch unser redaktionell betreuter Schnäppchenführer werden trotzdem ausgeliefert. Beim Online-Abo werden allerdings keine externen AdServer für Display-Ads eingebunden. Genau das ist mit "frei von externen Werbemitteln" gemeint. 

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## smashbob (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Finde ich völlig okay und werde auch zahlen. Ich nutze die Seite viel, Ohne adblocker. Wer sich an clickbait Headlines stört, wer das Magazin schätzt und wer vorallem möchte, dass es weiter besteht, der zahlt.

Redakteure, der ganze aparillo hinten dran, der lebt, Ja sapperlot, von Geld!


----------



## Brehministrator (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Wie damals zur Vorstellung dieser Idee im entsprechenden Thread schon ausführlich diskutiert worden ist: Ich finde die Idee des Online-Abos gut, und werde es mir definitiv holen.

2 Euro pro Monat ist in meinen Augen völlig fair. Das entspricht preislich alle zwei Monate einem Bier im Pub


----------



## MDJ (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Den Fall haben wir bereits vorsorglich vor der Umsetzung der neuen Funktionalität diskutiert. Bei bereits freigeschalteten Online-Abonnenten ist daher auch bei einer Sperrung ein Login möglich, lediglich der Schreibzugriff im Forum ist für die Dauer der Sperrung blockiert. Damit ist die Lieferung der Leistung in Bezug auf die Werbefreiheit weiterhin gewährleistet, ohne dass die Forenregeln unterlaufen werden müssen, indem gewisse pädagogische Maßnahmen für Online-Abonnenten ausgesetzt werden müssten. Nur die einmalige Freischaltung eines Online-Abos bei aktiver Sperrung ist zur Zeit noch nicht ganz reibungslos, daher der Hinweis, dass man sich in diesem Fall an online-abo@computec.de wenden möchte.


Super, dass ihr diese kniffelige Konstellation auch schon berücksichtigt habt 



MDJ schrieb:


> Andere Frage ist, ob das OnlineAbo dann für immer an das Konto gebunden ist, oder ob man es im Zweifelsfall an ein anderes Konto binden kann.


Gibt es da auch Lösungen?


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



MDJ schrieb:


> Andere Frage ist, ob das OnlineAbo dann für immer an das Konto gebunden ist, oder ob man es im Zweifelsfall an ein anderes Konto binden kann.


Rein technisch in der Theorie(!) wäre das möglich, aber das kollidiert mit den Community-Regeln bzgl. Multiaccounts und plausible Anwendungsfälle außerhalb dessen gibt es hier nicht wirklich.


----------



## MDJ (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Rein technisch in der Theorie(!) wäre das möglich, aber das kollidiert mit den Community-Regeln bzgl. Multiaccounts und plausible Anwendungsfälle außerhalb dessen gibt es hier nicht wirklich.



Natürlich nicht als Multi-Account, das ist verständlich. In dem Fall müsste man halt seinen alten Account endgültig aufgeben.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



smashbob schrieb:


> Redakteure, der ganze aparillo hinten dran, der lebt, Ja sapperlot, von Geld!



Tatsache... daher habe ich bis jetzt das Heft auch immer gekauft und nicht "raubmordkopiert" 
Ich glaube die Aussage "Wer Inhalt haben möchte, muss dafür bezahlen" ist doch wohl jedem hier einleuchtend.

Wenn PCGH(X) in Zukunft das Geschäftsmodell umstellen und nur noch vom Online-Auftritt leben würde, dann soll auch das so sein. Ich bin eben altmodisch, bleibe bei meinen toten Bäumen und finanziere damit die von mir konsumierten Inhalte. Von irgendwas muss die Papierindustrie ja schließlich auch noch leben (und der Kiosk, und die Druckereien, und die Druckfarbenhersteller, und die Druckmaschinenhersteller, blablablabla.....).


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



MDJ schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht als Multi-Account, das ist verständlich. In dem Fall müsste man halt seinen alten Account endgültig aufgeben.


Ja, und dazu kündigt man vorher auch das Online-Abo bei unserem Abo-Dienstleister, wie im Löschthread auch vermerkt.  Anschließend macht man für den neuen Account ein neues Abo.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



MDJ schrieb:


> Habe da mal eine etwas "speziellere" Frage^^
> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ein User im Forum gesperrt wird? Ist das dann so mit dem Profil gekoppelt, dass durch die nicht mögliche Anmeldung wieder Werbung eingeblendet wird, obwohl man für Werbefrei zahlt?
> Für eine Sperre muss man ja nicht zwingend ein "ungemütlicher" User sein, der durch Rumpöpeln oder Beschimpfen auffällt. Dies kann auch mal durch einfache Flüchtigkeitsfehler passieren und normale sowie hilfsbereite User treffen, die sonst nicht negativ auffallen.
> Mir ist es zum Beispiel letztens passiert. Im Marktbereich letztes Jahr bei einem Foto den Zettel mit Namen und Datum vergessen.... Kann mal passieren... Vor 1-2 Wochen hat ein User eine Mainboard-Blende gesucht, die man einzeln im Handel nicht bekommt. Hab ihm instinktiv den Tip gegeben, dass er die vom Hersteller auf Kulanz kostenlos bekommt. Allerdings hätte ich dies nicht in den Kaufgesuch-Thread reinschreiben dürfen, da diese Info keine Kaufabsicht darstellte.... zwei kleine Flüchtigkeitsfehler und schon hatte ich eine 2-Tage-Sperre^^
> ...



Für das Bestellen des Abos brauchst Du einen gültigen Foren-Account. Aber wir können die Werbefreiheit entkoppeln vom Account-Status. Insofern behälst Du die Werbefreiheit, solange Du ein gültiges Abo hast.



floppyexe schrieb:


> Onlinewerbung hin oder her: noch lege ich fest was ich sehen will oder was nicht.
> Wobei ich sagen muss: Ich verstehe das PCGH Team.



Du verstehst uns? Ich hatte jetzt nicht den Eindruck. Das musst Du mir erklären.



Antigotchie schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar seit 2014 Abonnent, aber wenn ich mich mit der Email Adresse mit der ich damals die Bestellung getätigt habe, in den Shop einloggen will, kennt er die Adresse immer nicht. Habts da in der Zwischenzeit was verändert? Oder soll ich einfach nen neuen Account anlegen (im Shop) und meine Abonnentennummer rein schreiben?



Hattest Du denn einen Account für den Shop? Dann müsstest Du ja auch Zugangsdaten haben. Geändert haben wir nichts. Welches Abo hast Du denn?



Pumpi schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun über Inhalte des Digitalabo's im Forum diskutieren möchte, wie weit kann man beim rauskopieren aus den PDF's gehen ? Im Prinzip könnte man ganze Artikel leicht per Copy&Paste zur Debatte stellen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das erwünscht ist. Es reichen schon 10% Copy eines Artikels um die Quintessenz gut wieder zu geben. Also wird wohl auch das nicht erlaubt sein. Wo ist die Grenze ? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gleich ein spezielles nicht öffentliches DigiAboForum einzurichten ?



Auch durch das Onlineabo ändert sich nichts am Thema Urheberrecht. Und geschlossene Gruppen finde ich Moment wenig sexy.



TheBrother schrieb:


> Wann gibt es für Abonnenten einen RSS-Feed mit komplettem Artikel? (ähnlich Golem)



Das müsste ich mir mal ansehen.



Palmdale schrieb:


> Eine Frage is noch offen:
> 
> Wenn ich von bisher Print umstelle auf Digital-Abo, was is dann mit den Videos und der Vollversion? Grad diese Ausgabe waren es die echt guten Deponia's



Die Videos sind auch in den App-Versionen verfügbar, auf die Du ja als Digi-Abonnent Zugriff hast. Bei Vollversionen sieht es schwieriger aus, da wir keine Key-Only-Vollversionen haben. Leider.


----------



## Antigotchie (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Print Abo mit DVD.
Da er keinen meiner Email Adressen bei Passwort recovery erkannt hat, hab ich mir jetzt nen neuen Computec Shop Account angelegt und diesen mit meinen Abo Kundennummer gekoppelt. 
Finde das Angebot super! 60 Cent pro Monat ist echt nicht zuviel verlangt! Wer mit dem Spruch kommt mit "Warum mit Adblocker habe ich das gleiche gratis" ist mMn ein Ignorantes A.... Das ist eigentlich ganz schnöder Diebstahl. Aber sich dann beschweren, wenn es keine gescheiten Tests mehr gibt weil keiner damit mehr sein Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## Lelwani (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Leute, können wir bitte beim Thema bleiben? Danke!
> 
> "Ich benutze Adblocker", "Ich hasse Werbung", "Ihr seid alle gekauft", etc. ist kein sinnvoller Beitrag zum Thema.



aber euer  "ich ignoriere das thema erstma die müssen halt fressen was sie kriegen " is besser?  spricht man euch drauf an kommt nur gülle zurück


----------



## borni (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich würde ein Abo nur für die Print PDF/App gut finden, ohne PCGH Online Abo. Sagen wir für 2,49 € bei 24 Monaten. 

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, bin am meisten auf Arbeit, mit Handy oder Tablet auf PCGH und da stört mich die Werbung bis auf das ein oder andere riesige Pop Up in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich. Auf meinen Hauptrechner block ich allerdings die Werbung. Würde dann eher mit dem Hauptrechner nicht mehr auf PCGH gehen als zu entblocken, muss ich ehrlich zugeben.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

"Nett", dass pünktlich zum Release des Online-Abos wieder seitenfüllende (und kleinere) Pop-Up Werbung geschaltet wird...


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> "Nett", dass pünktlich zum Release des Online-Abos wieder seitenfüllende (und kleinere) Pop-Up Werbung geschaltet wird...


Ist der falsche Thread dafür, aber hast du ein Bild davon (für den richtigen Thread)? Und Pop-Ups, also Neufenster gab es eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ist der falsche Thread dafür, aber hast du ein Bild davon (für den richtigen Thread)? Und Pop-Ups, also Neufenster gab es eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr.



Bild leider nicht, aber es handelt sich bei der Werbung um den neuen Kinofilm von Idris Elba, Bastille oder so...

Wenn es nochmal auftaucht, schicke ich dir nen Shot.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Bild leider nicht, aber es handelt sich bei der Werbung um den neuen Kinofilm von Idris Elba, Bastille oder so...
> 
> Wenn es nochmal auftaucht, schicke ich dir nen Shot.


Nur wenn es kaputte Werbung ist, die man nicht schließen kann und/oder automatisch Ton abspielt.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Antigotchie schrieb:


> Wer mit dem Spruch kommt mit "Warum mit Adblocker habe ich das gleiche gratis" ist mMn ein Ignorantes A.... Das ist eigentlich ganz schnöder Diebstahl. Aber sich dann beschweren, wenn es keine gescheiten Tests mehr gibt weil keiner damit mehr sein Geld verdienen kann.



Jo, Danke. Dann bin ich also ein ignorantes Arschloch (kannst es ruhig ausschreiben, wird deswegen nicht besser oder schlechter). Und das nur, weil ich mir mein Heft am Kiosk kaufe. Jaja, Geiz ist ja soooowas von Geil...

Da haben wir es also bereits. Jeder, der nicht mit dem Strom mitschwimmen will, ist jetzt schon mal per Se ein Untermensch. Let the "Zweiteilung der Usergemeinde" begin  
Als ob es nicht reichen würde, dass die Lager hier sowieso schon in Intel-, nVidia- und AMD-Fanboys gespalten sind.


----------



## alm0st (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich hätte wirklich gerne das Heft als Digital Format in der App - für Windows Phone aber leider immer noch nichts verfügbar


----------



## Brehministrator (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Jo, Danke. Dann bin ich also ein ignorantes Arschloch (kannst es ruhig ausschreiben, wird deswegen nicht besser oder schlechter). Und das nur, weil ich mir mein Heft am Kiosk kaufe. Jaja, Geiz ist ja soooowas von Geil...
> 
> Da haben wir es also bereits. Jeder, der nicht mit dem Strom mitschwimmen will, ist jetzt schon mal per Se ein Untermensch. Let the "Zweiteilung der Usergemeinde" begin
> Als ob es nicht reichen würde, dass die Lager hier sowieso schon in Intel-, nVidia- und AMD-Fanboys gespalten sind.



Es ist natürlich ärgerlich für dich, dass du als Käufer des Heftes keine werbefreie Seite kriegst. Kann den Ärger völlig nachvollziehen. Das ist aber leider praktisch nicht anders zu lösen. Wenn man den Heften Codes für je einen werbefreien Monat beilegen würde, würden die Leute in die Zeitschriftenläden gehen, und die Codes abschreiben und weiterverkaufen (im Falle von anderen Zeitschriften schon oft gesehen!). Und geschätzt 90% der Nutzer der Webseite kaufen bisher gar nichts von PCGH, und generieren aufgrund von Adblock auch keine Werbeeinnahmen. Wenn die 10% Heftkäufer diese 90% der Webseiten-Leser einfach mitfinanzieren müssen, ist es auch wieder nicht fair. Ich sehe es also ein, dass man von den Web-Lesern nun auch einen Ausgleich für die gebotene Leistung möchte. Entweder durch Abschluss eines Online-Abos, oder durch Werbeeinnahmen aus Werbung, die man mit Adblock nicht blocken kann.

Vorschlag an dich: Wenn du sowieso PCGH-Leser bist, dann schließe doch in Zukunft ein Abo ab, anstelle das Heft am Kiosk zu kaufen  So hast du keine Mehrkosten, und bekommst eine werbefreie Seite geboten.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Jo, Danke. Dann bin ich also ein ignorantes Arschloch (kannst es ruhig ausschreiben, wird deswegen nicht besser oder schlechter). Und das nur, weil ich mir mein Heft am Kiosk kaufe. Jaja, Geiz ist ja soooowas von Geil...


Heft =|= Seite

Oder fändest du es auch ok, wenn ich jetzt ein Online-Abo abschließe, und mir dafür das Heft irgendwo illegal in digitaler Form besorge? Ich denke nicht. Und da denkst du ganz richtig. Denn das hier ist keine Spendenveranstaltung, bei der dir die Entscheidung obliegt, ab wie viel Euro du "alles" konsumieren kannst, wie du willst. Der Kauf des Heftes berechtigt dich zum freien Konsum des Heftes. Das wars aber auch. Dem folgt keinerlei (moralische oder juristische) Berechtigung, auch die Seite frei zu nutzen, sprich ohne Werbung zu konsumieren. Das ist einfach verwerflich und falsch und ja, das macht dich leider zu einer Art Arschloch, sorry.


----------



## smashbob (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Irgendwie finde ich die Diskussion wie so viele hier im Forum ziemlich unnötig. Es gibt die die bezahlen, es gibt die dies nich tun und es gibt Adblocker User und ein wechsel der Lager is null ausgeschlossen.

Macht was ihr wollt, bezahlen ist gut, nich bezahlen is ok, adblocker nutzen von mir aus auch. Erfahrungswerte warum ersteres gut und auch irgendwie wichtig is muss jeder selbst sammeln oder nich.


----------



## Brehministrator (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



smashbob schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich die Diskussion wie so viele hier im Forum ziemlich unnötig. Es gibt die die bezahlen, es gibt die dies nich tun und es gibt Adblocker User und ein wechsel der Lager is null ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Macht was ihr wollt, bezahlen ist gut, nich bezahlen is ok, adblocker nutzen von mir aus auch. Erfahrungswerte warum ersteres gut und auch irgendwie wichtig is muss jeder selbst sammeln oder nich.



Ich glaube, ein wichtiger Grund für die Diskussion ist, dass die Adblocker-Fraktion demnächst die komplette Werbung auf PCGH trotzdem sehen wird. Das wurde ja im Artikel damals erläutert, wo die Idee des Online-Abos vorgestellt wurde. In Kürze wird Adblock auf PCGH einfach komplett wirkungslos sein. Dann hat man nur noch die Wahl, ob man sich die Werbung eben uneingeschränkt reinzieht, oder eben ein Online-Abo abschließt.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



smashbob schrieb:


> adblocker nutzen von mir aus auch.


Ähm, nein es ist eben NICHT ok.


----------



## floppyexe (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du verstehst uns? Ich hatte jetzt nicht den Eindruck. Das musst Du mir erklären.


Ich will es mal so sagen:
Euer Laden kostet Geld. Viel Geld. Auch wollt ihr am Monatsende etwas in der Tasche haben. Ihr wollt zusätzliche Quellen erschließen indem Werbung auf die Seite ballert wird? Und nur diejenigen die Keine sehen wollen, sollen als Geldgeber für euch fungieren? Für jedes andere Geschäftsmodell hätte ich Verständnis gehabt- zB den Heftpreis hoch auf 10 Euronen. Damit hätte ich kein Problem gehabt. 
Nur für Werbung bezahle ich nicht! Und das ist eine Art von "für Werbung zu bezahlen".
Ich war jahrelang Abonnent eurer heiligen Zeitung. Nun nicht mehr. Schade.

Warum dreht ihr nicht den Spieß um?

"Dürfen wir Werbung auf eurer Website platzieren?"
Na klar. Nur kostet das so und so viel. Das wäre eine Alternative


----------



## smashbob (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ein wichtiger Grund für die Diskussion ist, dass die Adblocker-Fraktion demnächst die komplette Werbung auf PCGH trotzdem sehen wird. Das wurde ja im Artikel damals erläutert, wo die Idee des Online-Abos vorgestellt wurde. In Kürze wird Adblock auf PCGH einfach komplett wirkungslos sein. Dann hat man nur noch die Wahl, ob man sich die Werbung eben uneingeschränkt reinzieht, oder eben ein Online-Abo abschließt.



Ich finde dass is einfach nur ne natürliche Anpassung des Markts. Für Werbefreiheit zahlste in vielen Medien. Alle Medien findeste mittlerweile online. 

Wie die nehmen euch das Recht ab die Werbung ,mit dem das online Portal seine Leute bezahlt, auszublenden?! Adblocker hat doch erst zu keine Werbung Abo geführt.


----------



## smashbob (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, nein es ist eben NICHT ok.



Du hast meinen Post nich verstanden. Bin deiner Meinung


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Nur für Werbung bezahle ich nicht! Und das ist eine Art von "für Werbung zu bezahlen".
> Ich war jahrelang Abonnent eurer heiligen Zeitung. Nun nicht mehr. Schade.


So ein Unfug. Du bezahlst nicht für Werbung, sondern für genau das Gegenteil. Und wenn du nichts bezahlen willst, dann ändert sich überhaupt nichts für dich. Dann geht alles genauso weiter wie bisher. Du konsumierst weiter die Werbung auf dieser Seite und finanzierst somit indirekt die Kosten. Andere machen das ab sofort vielleicht lieber direkt und sehen dafür keine Werbung. Daran ist nichts, aber auch gar nichts verwerflich.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch ältere Ausgaben lesen, oder nur die ab dem Abschlussdatum ?
> 
> Edit: Fertig, wo finde ich meine Kundennummer / Abonummer ?


Kann man, ja. PDF-Archiv bis 2011, App-Archiv bis 2000.

Digital-Abonnenten erhalten in Kürze eine E-Mail von unsrem Kundenservice mit Ihrer Abo-Nummer.
Print-Abonnenten finden Ihre 12-stellige Abo-Nr. über dem Adressfeld zwischen den beiden Raute-Zeichen #xxxxxxxxxxxx#
Ansonsten ist die Abo-Nummer auch immer auf der Rechnung ersichtlich – natürlich hilft auch unser Kundenservice kurzfristig per E-Mail oder telefonisch mit der gültigen Abo-Nr. aus.
(E-Mail: computec@dpv.de, Telefon: 0911-99399098)



INU.ID schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich nachträglich vom Online-Abo auf zb. das Digital-Abo wechseln? (also inkl. Verrechnung der Restlaufzeit)


Eine Restlaufzeit kann hier nicht gutgeschrieben werden, sondern nur ein Rest-Guthaben.



spanier27 schrieb:


> Ich würde gern wissen, wie es mit der Kündigung aussieht!? Abschließen lässt sich sowas meist mit einen Klick, aber beim kündigen ist es leider nicht mehr so komfortabel :-/ Hatte bei einer großen Gamingseite letztlich statt eines "Testmonats" leider 3 Monate...
> Trotzdem super Angebot, besonders für mich als Print-Abbonent. Bin echt in Versuchung^^


Nach der vereinbarten Mindestlaufzeit (12 Monate bzw. 6 Monate) kann jederzeit gekündigt werden – per E-Mail an computec@dpv.de
Sollte nach der Mindestlaufzeit bereits die Folgerechnung bezahlt worden sein und man kündigt dann, wird einem das Restguthaben entsprechend zurückerstattet.



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Na Toll , habe Print und Digital Abo und kann das Online Abo ( was ich ja kostenlos dazu bekommen müsste) nicht aktivieren oder freischalten  .
> Geht das wieder los mit den stundenlangen Versuchen den Service anzurufen . Auf E-Mail bekommt man ja auch erst nach vielen Tagen eine Antwort , die nicht immer hilfreich ist. Irgendwelche Mails habe ich im Voraus auch nicht erhalten , z.B. mit Aktivierungsdaten oder so.


Wenn Du mir IRGENDWAS von Dir per PN schickst (Name, Abonummer), dann lasse ich das direkt prüfen.



orca113 schrieb:


> Schaut mal in eure Emails, die Bestell Nummer ist auch die Abo Nummer wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


Nein – die Bestellnummer ist lediglich eine temporäre Nummer und stellt (!) nicht die Abo-Nr. dar.



Standeck schrieb:


> Meine Digital App zeigt keine Abo Nr. an.


Die App zeigt keine Abo-Nr. an, das ist korrekt. siehe oben.


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



floppyexe schrieb:


> [..]
> "Dürfen wir Werbung auf eurer Website platzieren?"
> Na klar. Nur kostet das so und so viel. Das wäre eine Alternative



so sollte es auch eigentlich sein... 


nur dass dazwischen leider noch ein Unternehmen sitzt, wo angefragt wird ob darf und dann wird verteilt... ohne eventuelles Einverständnis der Seiten wo sie Platziert wird

auch eine Alternative wäre z.B. zu Alternate zu gehen und zu fragen "habt ihr Werbung für uns unter den konditionen xy?"
welches eventuell sogar günstiger für Alternate in dem Falle sein kann (da kein mittelsmann mehr da ist) und pcgh könnte sogar mehr dran verdienen (auch weil kein 3. Unternehmen dran verdienen will bzw. es nicht kann)


----------



## floppyexe (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du konsumierst weiter die Werbung auf dieser Seite und finanzierst somit indirekt die Kosten.


Nicht einen kleinen Popel Werbung habe ich auf dem Schirm. Screen gefällig
So bin raus aus dem Thema. Meine Meinung ist kundgetan und Scholdarr weiß wieder alles besser und trollt alles zu wie neulich im Fotografieforum.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Nicht einen kleinen Popel Werbung habe ich auf dem Schirm. Screen gefällig
> So bin raus aus dem Thema. Meine Meinung ist kundgetan und Scholdarr weiß wieder alles besser und trollt alles zu wie neulich im Fotografieforum.



Welches Fotografieforum? Hab ich was verpasst? 

Wenn du keinen Popel Werbung auf dem Schirm hast, dann prellst du die Leute, die für diese Seite arbeiten, um ihre gerechte Entlohnung. Das ist einfach ein Fakt. Und bitte informiere dich erst mal, was Trollen überhaupt bedeutet, bevor du es anderen an den Kopf wirfst...


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Lelwani schrieb:


> aber euer  "ich ignoriere das thema erstma die müssen halt fressen was sie kriegen " is besser?  spricht man euch drauf an kommt nur gülle zurück


 Niemand zwingt dich hier zu sein. Das Angebot ist in all seinen Facetten freiwillig. Nutz es oder eben nicht.  Sorry, aber ich kann dir da nicht helfen.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Eine Restlaufzeit kann hier nicht gutgeschrieben werden, sondern nur ein Rest-Guthaben.


Mein Fehler, ich meinte natürlich die Restlaufzeit in Form des Rest-Guthabens.^^


----------



## CptAhnungslos (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hm, ich bekomme wieder Werbung angezeigt und wenn ich oben rechts beim "Kopf-Symbol" drüber fahre, wird mir auch nicht mehr angezeigt, dass das Online-Abo aktiv ist.
Gestern hat es super funktioniert.


----------



## danomat (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

so, endlich. hab nun nochmal alle archivierten mails nach "dpv"  durchsucht und siehe da: die mail mit der abo nummer. mann muss nur die leerzeichen löschen und schon funzt.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



CptAhnungslos schrieb:


> Hm, ich bekomme wieder Werbung angezeigt und wenn ich oben rechts beim "Kopf-Symbol" drüber fahre, wird mir auch nicht mehr angezeigt, dass das Online-Abo aktiv ist.
> Gestern hat es super funktioniert.



Immer noch? Und kannst du einen Screenshot von der Werbung bitte machen?


----------



## CptAhnungslos (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Werbung ist noch (wieder) da.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Logg dich noch mal neu ein bitte.


----------



## CptAhnungslos (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Auf der Hauptseite ist die Werbung weg, aber auf allen anderen Links ist immer noch Werbung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ok, ich checke mal deinen Account. Ergebnis per PN.


----------



## spanier27 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hi, habe das selbe Problem wie  CptAhnungslos, gestern Abend das Abo abgeschlossen, Werbung weg. Vor ein paar Minuten am Handy Werbung gesehen, am PC das selbe...   Ausloggen und neu einloggen bringt leider nix. 
MfG


----------



## taks (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ist das im roten Rahmen nicht auch Werbung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



taks schrieb:


> Ist das im roten Rahmen nicht auch Werbung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siehe in diesem Thread bereits getätigte Antworten.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ein wichtiger Grund für die Diskussion ist, dass die Adblocker-Fraktion demnächst die komplette Werbung auf PCGH trotzdem sehen wird. Das wurde ja im Artikel damals erläutert, wo die Idee des Online-Abos vorgestellt wurde. In Kürze wird Adblock auf PCGH einfach komplett wirkungslos sein. Dann hat man nur noch die Wahl, ob man sich die Werbung eben uneingeschränkt reinzieht, oder eben ein Online-Abo abschließt.


Glaube mir, es gibt immer Möglichkeiten, keine Werbung zu sehen. 
Erster Schritt: Nicht AdBlockPlus benutzen. 

Die Preise der Abos und besonders die des Online- und Digital-Abo sind meiner Meinung nach nicht mal wirklich wirklich hoch. 2€ pro Monat für Werbefreiheit auf einer Website, die man hoffentlich gerne und viel nutzt, finde ich völlig in Ordnung. Für einen wirklich fairen Aufpreis (16€) bekommt man dann sogar noch die PCGH-Zeitschrift digital dazu. Ich würde ja die Empörung einiger Leute bezüglich es Werbefrei-Modells verstehen, wären die Preise untragbar hoch... 

Kann man eigentlich wenn man beispielsweise ein Online-Abo abgeschlossen hat und auf ein Digital-Abo umsteigen will (halt immer in teurere Abos) unverzüglich upgraden und bekommt dann die Kosten vom Online-Abo abzüglich der genutzten Monate wieder?


----------



## orca113 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Lelwani schrieb:


> aber euer  "ich ignoriere das thema erstma die müssen halt fressen was sie kriegen " is besser?  spricht man euch drauf an kommt nur gülle zurück



Weder habe ich das Gefühl das PCGH irgendwas ignoriert noch erkenne ich das sie diese "Kunde friss oder stirb" Mentalität leben.
Aber fragt euch mal warum auf manche "Frage" oder besser, manches Gemecker gar nicht oder nur schroff geantwortet wird... Würde auch nicht auf jede "anmache" unzufriedener User reagieren. Das wäre müßig da man es ohnehin nicht jedem recht machen kann. Bin sehr froh das das Forum zu solch fairen Preisen werbefrei ist.


----------



## Lotto (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Was mich interessiert:
Garantiert PCGH, dass die Werbung schadsoftwarefrei ist? Also hat PCGH die volle Kontrolle über die Werbung oder stellt man nur die Fläche zur Verfügung und ein externes Unternehmen blendet Werbung ein wie es ihm beliebt?
Desweiteren: wenn man jetzt ein Online-Abo abschliesst muss man sich ja einloggen um die Werbung weg zu bekommen. Aber um sich einzuloggen muss man erstmal die Hauptseite aufrufen, auf der...man ahnt es schon...Werbung zu sehen ist. Gibts da ne extra Login-Seite ohne Werbung? Oder ist sowas geplant?


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Lotto schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert:
> Garantiert PCGH, dass die Werbung schadsoftwarefrei ist? Also hat PCGH die volle Kontrolle über die Werbung oder stellt man nur die Fläche zur Verfügung und ein externes Unternehmen blendet Werbung ein wie es ihm beliebt?


Das kann dir keine Seite im Netz garantieren, außer man haut nur statische Bilder mit einem Link raus. Auch wir liefern Werbung über einen Vermarkter aus. Wenn Werbung auf Webseiten nicht mehr im normalen Buchungsinterval ist, dann kommt sogenannte Restplatzvermarktung zum Tragen, die vom jeweiligen Vermarkter eingespielt, aber von unterschiedlichen Ad-Servern kommen kann. Infektionen auf Webseiten darüber sind in der Regel aber selten und betreffen dann "nur" User, die Patchen und den Einsatz von Virenscannern für Hexen- und Teufelswerk halten.



> Gibts da ne extra Login-Seite ohne Werbung? Oder ist sowas geplant?


Den Sinn dahinter verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Und nein, gibt es nicht und wird es nicht geben.


----------



## danomat (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

5 sekunden werbung zu sehen während man sich einloggt ist absolut unzumutbar  

und ich bin eigentlich am pc und mobil dauerhaft eingeloggt


----------



## Brehministrator (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Glaube mir, es gibt immer Möglichkeiten, keine Werbung zu sehen.
> Erster Schritt: Nicht AdBlockPlus benutzen.



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie das deiner Meinung nach funktionieren soll  Das "Problem" liegt ja nicht in Adblock Plus. Wenn ein Webmaster sich entscheidet, die Werbe-Bilder mit genau den gleichen Pfaden und Dateinamen wie die eigentlichen Bilder der Seite abzuspeichern, dann kann kein Werbeblocker dieser Welt herausfinden, welche dieser Bilder er anzeigen soll und welche nicht. Man kann natürlich einfach auf alle Bilder der Webseite verzichten, aber dann ist die Seite nicht mehr benutzbar, weil die meisten Bedienelemente heute ja als Grafiken dargestellt werden.

Eine Webseite, die dieses Prinzip mit der "getarnten" Werbung bereits nutzt, ist z.B. FOCUS Online - Nachrichten . Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob du einen Werbeblocker nennen kannst, der dort auf der Hauptseite die Werbung ausfiltert. Ich behaupte, es wird nicht gelingen. Habe da schon sehr viel mit eigenen Filterregeln für Adblock sowie mit NoScript rumexperimentiert 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Preise der Abos und besonders die des Online- und Digital-Abo sind  meiner Meinung nach nicht mal wirklich wirklich hoch. 2€ pro Monat für  Werbefreiheit auf einer Website, die man hoffentlich gerne und viel  nutzt, finde ich völlig in Ordnung.



Jepp, sehe ich ja ganz genau so, wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb. Ich werde mir in Kürze das Online-Abo holen. Habe lange darauf gewartet, dass so etwas kommt


----------



## Ibe1970 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Natürlich ist es nervig und am Ende auch unbezahlbar, wenn man für jede Seite im Web die man nutzen möchte, separat Geld zahlen soll. Besonders, da es sich für die meisten Angebote in keiner Weise lohnt. Da ich aber in diesem Fall schon ein Abo der PCGH-Print habe (inc. DVD) stelle ich es nun einfach um auf Print (ohne DVD)+Forum Nutzung. An den Kosten ändert sich dann nichts und die DVD brauche ich ohnehin nicht. 

Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen: Hätte ich dieses Abo nicht, würde ich mir die Mühe nicht machen. Dafür ist die Konkurrenz im Web einfach zu groß und man findet -falls man nur noch einen Bezahlzugang anbieten sollte- eben alternativ eine andere Seite, wo der gewünschte Inhalt auch gratis zu lesen ist!

Was ich nicht begreife: Warum schaltet man denn nicht einfach nur Werbung die NICHT nervt. Also keine Flackerbilder, kein nervendes Geschrei aus dem Kopfhörer und keine Überlagerung von Inhalten durch Werbung.  Selbst der Addblock-Plus bietet doch die Möglichkeit an, nicht nervende Werbung freischalten zu lassen. Warum geht das nicht? Das wäre doch viel sinnvoller als jetzt wieder einen neuen Kampf  zwischen dem Leser (bewaffnet mit Add-Blocker) und dem Werbungsdienstleister(der versucht den Inhalt der Werbung zu verschleiern, damit der Blocker es nicht merkt)  zu starten? Besonders da wir wissen, dass der Addblocker (mit NoScript usw an seiner Seite) den Kampf sowieso gewinnt oder die meisten Leser einfach genervt der Seite den Rücken kehren.

Nebenbei: Ich würde gerne mal eine Studie sehen, wie sehr Onlinewerbung Firmen schaden kann. Ich merke es zumindest bei mir selber, dass ich manche Firmen massiv mit nervender Werbung in Verbindung bringe und alleine deshalb -selbst wenn sie das beste Angebot hätten- ich nie im Leben solchen Firmen Geld zuwerfen würde. Ganz vorne ist da zB. Vodafone. Wenn ich dieses Rot nur sehe (selbst in der Stadt) springen in meinem Kopf sofort die "Hass-Synapsen" an, denn keine Firma knallt einen mehr mit nervender, überblendender Werbung zu als Vodafone. OK, an zweiter Stelle kommen diese "Immer daaa, immer naaah" Typen der Provinzial. ARGH!!! HASS! Also, eine Studie dazu würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## Bummsbirne (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Kann mein OnlineAbo nicht aktivieren.  Es kommt immer:

*Fehler:* Die Eingegebenen Daten sind nicht korrekt.  Versuche es bitte noch einmal. Bitte wende dich bezüglich Fragen zu  Deiner Bestellung und Deinen Daten an unseren Abo-Dienstleister.

Die Daten sind aber korrekt. Habe die Nummer vom Adressfeld der PCGH "Folie" eingegeben. Sowohl nur die kurzen Teile (5 und 4 stellig) alsauch die lange Nummer (12 stellig). Hab auch die gesamte Nummer eingegeben. Mal ohne Sternchen und mal ohne. Mal ohne Raute und mal mit.

Hab auch schon den ach so netten Herrn Rainer Rosshirt vom Abo Service angeschrieben. Der hält mich auch wohl für blöde. Zitat:

Hallo Herr XXXXXX,
alle Fragen zu Ihrem Abo und dem werbefreien Zugang sollten eigentlich hier beantwortet werdeen:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH-Webseite-Brands-157180/Specials/Online-Abo-1197724/

Sie erhalten Ihre Zugangsdaten nochmals via E-Mail,
welche noch in dieser Woche an Sie verschickt werden wird.

Wollen Sie nicht so lange warten,
können Sie die Daten auch direkt über unseren Abodienstleister erfragen.



Ich hab  doch alles hier? Abonummer etc. Funzt trotzdem nicht. 


" Wollen Sie nicht so lange warten, können Sie die Daten auch direkt über unseren Abodienstleister erfragen."

Das heisst also, dass der Schritt Computec --> Rainer Rosshirt total überflüssig ist. Er verweist an eine andere Stelle.

Nochmal: Ich möchte einfach nur mein Online Abo aktivieren. (Habe PCGH DVD ABo + Digital) Ich brauche meine Abonummer nicht nochmal per mail. 

Jetzt wird man hier von dem Rosshirt schon wie ein Computer Bild Nutzer/Leser behandelt.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Also der Rossi meint es nur gut 
Die Abonummer beginnt mit 26, hat 12 stellen und hat nur Zahlen, keine Buchstaben oder Sonderzeichen. Dazu dann noch die korrekte Postleitzahl.


----------



## danomat (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Und man darf kein roboter sein XD


----------



## uka (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Moin,

ich denke die Werbung ist nun weg (mit einem Abo) - aber heute morgen wurde ich direkt wieder von Werbung begrüßt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man einen Werbeungsfreienzugang anbietet sollte er schon funktionieren  (Online Abo ist ja erkannt, Werbung war aber dennoch da).


----------



## BladerzZZ (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



uka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich denke die Werbung ist nun weg (mit einem Abo) - aber heute morgen wurde ich direkt wieder von Werbung begrüßt.
> 
> ...



Könnte mir noch vorstellen das es ein, zwei Bugs gibt diese treten aber bisher wie ich sehe nur vereinzelnd auf. Ich hab seit meinem Abo von der Werbung nichts mehr gesehen weder am Handy noch in der Arbeit noch zu Hause. Bei mir läuft wie es soll und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Warum hier manche meckern versteh ich nicht entweder man zahlt (einen kleinen Betrag als Unterstützung) oder schaut sich die Seite weiterhin kostenlos an wie bisher. Also versteh ich die Leute die was daran auszusetzen haben gar nicht. Sind aber wie ich sehe auch nur sehr wenige. 
Außerdem ist niemand gezwungen auf der Seite zu sein. Es ist eine freie Seite und entweder man genießt die Freiheit (ohne etwas zu bezahlen)  und hat Werbung oder man ist bereit die paar Euro zu zahlen um keine Werbung zu sehen. Ich sehe nichts falsches daran. würde immer noch gerne von einigen Wissen was daran schlecht sein soll.


----------



## Kusanar (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich ärgerlich für dich, dass du als Käufer des Heftes keine werbefreie Seite kriegst.
> 
> ...
> 
> Vorschlag an dich: Wenn du sowieso PCGH-Leser bist, dann schließe doch in Zukunft ein Abo ab, anstelle das Heft am Kiosk zu kaufen So hast du keine Mehrkosten, und bekommst eine werbefreie Seite geboten.



Nein, das ärgert mich eigentlich nicht. Ich habe ja nix dagegen, dass PCGH(X) auch was mit der Webseite verdient. Überhaupt nicht. Habe ich eigentlich auch vorhin schon klar gemacht, dachte ich eigentlich (Stichwort Leistung ohne Kohle, lies mal meine Posts bitte).
Nur gingen mir in den letzten Jahren die Werbepraktiken so auf den Keks (siehe meinen Post vor-vorher), dass ich zu Hause auf dem Rechner meist nur noch mit Adblocker unterwegs bin. In der Firma ist das sowieso Standard und kann auch gar nicht deaktiviert werden. Mobil ist wieder eine andere Geschichte, da bin ich schlicht zu faul für einen Adblocker bzw. funktioniert dieser ganze Flash- und Java-Kram sowieso nicht auf dem iPhone 

Das eigentliche Problem ist doch eigentlich, dass mehr Fokus auf die Seite gelegt wird und langsam, aber doch, das Geschäftsmodell "Wir finanzieren die Seite durch den Heftverkauf" nicht mehr tragbar ist. Dass PCGH(X) da dagegen steuert und versucht, die Seite besser zu monetarisieren, ist klar. Aber ich alter Sack bin HIER IM FORUM nur wegen dem Heft, und nicht umgekehrt. Ich steh auf das Papier und werde mir das noch so lange holen, wie es am Kiosk für mich verfügbar ist...

...Abo wäre übrigens schön, da ich aber unter der Woche nie zu Hause bin und sowieso generell sehr Mobil sprich selten lange am selben Ort bin, wüsste ich nicht wann ich mal zu Hause aufschlagen sollte um das Heft aus dem Postfach zu ziehen. Da können schon mal 2 bis 3 Wochen rum gehen, bis sich das ausgeht.





Scholdarr schrieb:


> Heft =|= Seite
> 
> Oder fändest du es auch ok, wenn ich jetzt ein Online-Abo abschließe, und mir dafür das Heft irgendwo illegal in digitaler Form besorge? Ich denke nicht. Und da denkst du ganz richtig. Denn das hier ist keine Spendenveranstaltung, bei der dir die Entscheidung obliegt, ab wie viel Euro du "alles" konsumieren kannst, wie du willst. Der Kauf des Heftes berechtigt dich zum freien Konsum des Heftes. Das wars aber auch. Dem folgt keinerlei (moralische oder juristische) Berechtigung, auch die Seite frei zu nutzen, sprich ohne Werbung zu konsumieren. Das ist einfach verwerflich und falsch und ja, das macht dich leider zu einer Art Arschloch, sorry.



*HEFT = SEITE !!!! Ohne das Heft und ohne dass so Leute wie ich Jahrelang das Heft GEKAUFT haben, würdest du Heute keine Webseite haben!!!!*

Sach mal, wie lange liest du jetzt schon PC Games oder die PC Games Hardware? Dir ist auch klar, dass das Forum bzw. die Seite anfangs nur hübsches Beiwerk zum Heftchen war? *Und dass anfangs eigentlich auch die Seite durch das Heft finanziert wurde?* Dass das Heute evtl nicht mehr so ist, ist eine andere Geschichte. Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe geht die Bedeutung des Printprodukts (also dem eigentlichen Produkt, mit dem Geld gescheffelt wird) stark zurück und man konzentriert sich mehr auf die Webseite. Aber dann hätte man eigentlich schon früher mal Umdenken und andere Monetarisierungsmethoden finden können, als die Seite mit Overlays und selbststartender Flash-Werbung zuzuknallen...

Ich bin übrigens ja sogar dazu übergegangen, den Adblocker teils wieder zu deaktiveren, da ja durchaus auch mal ein Umdenken bei manchen Seiten stattgefunden hat


----------



## INU.ID (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Ibe1970 schrieb:


> Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen: Hätte ich dieses Abo nicht, würde ich mir die Mühe nicht machen. Dafür ist die Konkurrenz im Web einfach zu groß und man findet -falls man nur noch einen Bezahlzugang anbieten sollte- eben alternativ eine andere Seite, wo der gewünschte Inhalt auch* gratis zu lesen ist!*


Der Inhalt ist und bleibt auch hier weiterhin gratis, ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. 

Ich sehe auch nicht die Webseiten als Auslöser dieses "Phänomens". Ich selbst bin einer der User, die sich schon lange alternative Möglichkeiten zur Vergütung wünschen. Beispiel Youtuber; Mich interessiert nicht was die Jungs dort verdienen. Wenn ich mich zb. monate- oder gar jahrelang von einem Youtuber unterhalten lasse, oder zb. kostenlos von einem Youtuber produzierte Musik runterlade, usw, dann möchte ich ihm dafür hin und wieder auch etwas zurückgeben. Aktuell ist das quasi nur möglich, wenn ich einen (Twitch) Stream des Youtubers anschaue, und dann dort etwas spende. Die Möglichkeit hab ich aber bei den wenigsten Youtubern, da die meisten nicht streamen. Und wenn ich sehe was tlw. in den einzelnen Streams "gespendet" wird, dann gibt es eine ganze Menge User die sehr gerne auch mal finanziell "Danke" sagen möchten.

Genau so ist es bei Webseiten die man regelmäßig besucht. In der Regel hat man gar keine Möglichkeit sich dort finanziell zu "bedanken". Und auch wenn es in der Generation "Internet = alles kostenlos" viele User gibt die es nicht kennen, es gibt eben Menschen denen sowas wichtig ist. Nicht für alles und überall zu bezahlen, aber sich hin und wieder einfach mal für die geleistete Arbeit zu bedanken, die hinter den "Dingen" steckt, die man so im Netz konsumiert. Gerade bei Angeboten (Webseiten, Youtuber, Foren, usw) die man häufig bzw. regelmäßig nutzt.

Und in meinen Augen sind Abo-Angebote wie das von PCGH hier nichts anderes. Man kann das Angebot nach wie vor kostenlos nutzen, und unterstützt durch das konsumieren der Werbung. Oder man möchte finanziell unterstützen, und bekommt quasi als Dank die Werbung entfernt.

Weitermachen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

ich verstehe das system hier grad nicht, was muss ich denn jetzt machen wenn ich mit der werbung leben kann? nix ? und wieso hab ich heute z.b. keine Werbung hier obwohl ich kein Abo habe.


----------



## MaxRink (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Der Inhalt ist und bleibt auch hier weiterhin gratis, ich verstehe dein Problem nicht.
> 
> Ich sehe auch nicht die Webseiten als Auslöser dieses "Phänomens". Ich selbst bin einer der User, die sich schon lange alternative Möglichkeiten zur Vergütung wünschen. Beispiel Youtuber; Mich interessiert nicht was die Jungs dort verdienen. Wenn ich mich zb. monate- oder gar jahrelang von einem Youtuber unterhalten lasse, oder zb. kostenlos von einem Youtuber produzierte Musik runterlade, usw, dann möchte ich ihm dafür hin und wieder auch etwas zurückgeben. Aktuell ist das quasi nur möglich, wenn ich einen (Twitch) Stream des Youtubers anschaue, und dann dort etwas spende. Die Möglichkeit hab ich aber bei den wenigsten Youtubern, da die meisten nicht streamen. Und wenn ich sehe was tlw. in den einzelnen Streams "gespendet" wird, dann gibt es eine ganze Menge User die sehr gerne auch mal finanziell "Danke" sagen möchten.
> 
> ...


flatr und patreon are a thing


----------



## MDJ (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



uka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich denke die Werbung ist nun weg (mit einem Abo) - aber heute morgen wurde ich direkt wieder von Werbung begrüßt.


Denke auch, dass es Bug von der Startphase ist. Kannst ja mal den Cache deines Browsers löschen, vielleicht klappts dann. Löst manchmal auch Probleme auf anderen Seiten. Probieren kann man es ja mal


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



uka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich denke die Werbung ist nun weg (mit einem Abo) - aber heute morgen wurde ich direkt wieder von Werbung begrüßt.
> 
> ...



Da stimmt was bei dir nicht - direkt unter deinem Nutzernamen in der Ausklappleiste (keine Ahnung wie die offiziell heisst) müsste „Online-Abo aktiv“ stehen, dem vorausgehend ein grünes Häkchen.


----------



## uka (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da stimmt was bei dir nicht - direkt unter deinem Nutzernamen in der Ausklappleiste (keine Ahnung wie die offiziell heisst) müsste „Online-Abo aktiv“ stehen, dem vorausgehend ein grünes Häkchen.


Oh habe ich gar nicht gewusst, dass ich da noch was machen muss. Hatte das Online-Abo damals geholt und bin davon ausgegangen das es im Juni dann automatisch geht.

Nach dem aktivieren habe ich dann den grünen Haken und die Werbung ist erstmal weg - hoffe auf dauer .


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen mÃ¼ssen*

Für die die abboniert haben aber noch nicht Werbefrei sind:

Online-Abo

Vielleicht habt ihr noch nicht aktiviert.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Ibe1970 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht begreife: Warum schaltet man denn nicht einfach nur Werbung die NICHT nervt. Also keine Flackerbilder, kein nervendes Geschrei aus dem Kopfhörer und keine Überlagerung von Inhalten durch Werbung.  Selbst der Addblock-Plus bietet doch die Möglichkeit an, nicht nervende Werbung freischalten zu lassen. Warum geht das nicht? Das wäre doch viel sinnvoller als jetzt wieder einen neuen Kampf  zwischen dem Leser (bewaffnet mit Add-Blocker) und dem Werbungsdienstleister(der versucht den Inhalt der Werbung zu verschleiern, damit der Blocker es nicht merkt)  zu starten? Besonders da wir wissen, dass der Addblocker (mit NoScript usw an seiner Seite) den Kampf sowieso gewinnt oder die meisten Leser einfach genervt der Seite den Rücken kehren.



Diese Fragen musst du leider den werbetreibendenen Firmen stellen. PCGH.de schaltet nicht Werbung, sondern PCGH.de finanziert sich über die Bereitstellung von Werbeplätzen. Zwar würden wir gern die Art der Werbung zum Guten beeinflussen, aber man kann sich kein bestimmtes Anzeigenformat als Partner aussuchen, wenn niemand diese Art von Werbung schalten möchte.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



uka schrieb:


> Oh habe ich gar nicht gewusst, dass ich da noch was machen muss. Hatte das Online-Abo damals geholt und bin davon ausgegangen das es im Juni dann automatisch geht.
> 
> Nach dem aktivieren habe ich dann den grünen Haken und die Werbung ist erstmal weg - hoffe auf dauer .



Dazu wird es noch ein separates Anschreiben durch unseren Abo-Dienstleister geben.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



MaxRink schrieb:


> flatr und patreon are a thing


In DE nicht wirklich.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



uka schrieb:


> Oh habe ich gar nicht gewusst, dass ich da noch was machen muss. Hatte das Online-Abo damals geholt und bin davon ausgegangen das es im Juni dann automatisch geht.
> 
> Nach dem aktivieren habe ich dann den grünen Haken und die Werbung ist erstmal weg - hoffe auf dauer .



Wie meinst Du das? Das Online-Abo für sich ist ja erst seit Mittwoch bestellbar.

Meinst Du das Digitalabo?


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das? Das Online-Abo für sich ist ja erst seit Mittwoch bestellbar.
> 
> Meinst Du das Digitalabo?



Nein ich denke er meinte er wusste nicht das aktiviert werden muß. Habe ja auch seit einigen Wochen auf Kombiabo umgestellt was mich "berechtigt" Werbefrei zu werden. Aber "das Forum" weiß ja nicht welcher User Abonniert hat oder etwa doch?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Nein ich denke er meinte er wusste nicht das aktiviert werden muß. Habe ja auch seit einigen Wochen auf Kombiabo umgestellt was mich "berechtigt" Werbefrei zu werden. Aber "das Forum" weiß ja nicht welcher User Abonniert hat oder etwa doch?



Ah so. Nein, daher ja auch die Anleitung im Artikel. Aber unser Dienstleister schickt auch an Bestandsabonnenten noch eine Info raus.


----------



## uka (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Digitalabo?


Oh ja, da gibts ja nen unterschied - natürlich Digitalabo, will ja das Heft weiter lesen . Rein für die Werbefreiheit wäre mit es das Online-Abo nicht wert, aber so ist das prima .



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ah so. Nein, daher ja auch die Anleitung im Artikel. Aber unser Dienstleister schickt auch an Bestandsabonnenten noch eine Info raus.


Den Artikel dazu habe ich gelesen als er raus gekommen ist und erst jetzt wieder (nachdem das mit dem grünen Haken bei mir fehlte).


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Danke PCGH. Ich war ja einer der ersten die nach Werbefrei Abo gerufen haben. Mein Abo ist natürlich auch schon umgestellt. Endlich kann man auch am Handy die Seite normal nutzen.

Aber wie könnt ihr von den 6 € im Jahr mehr leben? Das ist arg wenig Geld wie ich finde.


----------



## Kusanar (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Aber wie könnt ihr von den 6 € im Jahr mehr leben? Das ist arg wenig Geld wie ich finde.



Indem man auch noch ein Heft produziert. Und für die, die keine 6 Euro im Jahr zahlen, Werbung schaltet. Die knabbern deswegen nicht am Hungertuch


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Indem man auch noch ein Heft produziert.


Naja, nur dass die Magazine nicht die jeweiligen Webseiten finanzieren.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Kusanar schrieb:


> *HEFT = SEITE !!!! Ohne das Heft und ohne dass so Leute wie ich Jahrelang das Heft GEKAUFT haben, würdest du Heute keine Webseite haben!!!!*


Wir leben im hier und jetzt und nicht in der Vergangenheit. Dass du jahrelang das Heft gekauft hast, gibt dir leider immer noch kein Anrecht auf eine werbefreie Seite heute.



> Dass das Heute evtl nicht mehr so ist, ist eine andere Geschichte.


Nein, das ist die einzig relevante Geschichte. 



> Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe geht die Bedeutung des Printprodukts (also dem eigentlichen Produkt, mit dem Geld gescheffelt wird) stark zurück und man konzentriert sich mehr auf die Webseite. Aber dann hätte man eigentlich schon früher mal Umdenken und andere Monetarisierungsmethoden finden können, als die Seite mit Overlays und selbststartender Flash-Werbung zuzuknallen...


Und wie sollen die aussehen? Werbung, die überhaupt nicht auffällt, bringt auch nichts ein. Und um andere Monetarisierungsmethoden geht es ja hier. PCGH macht doch also genau das, was du eigentlich forderst...



ZAM schrieb:


> In DE nicht wirklich.



Außerdem sind die für Einzelpersonen und kleine Gruppen gedacht und nicht für große, professionelle Verlage. Wenn jetzt große Firmen bei Patreon und Co. einsteigen würden, würde das das ganze Modell "korrumpieren" und das wäre dann auch wieder keinem recht...


----------



## Monopoly29 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Plant ihr die Seite für Online-Abonenten auf https umzustellen? 
Wäre für mich ein echter Vorteil.
Auf anderen Seiten wurde oft die Auslieferung der Werbung als Grund dagegen angegeben.


----------



## Markus Wollny (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Den Sinn dahinter verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Und nein, gibt es nicht und wird es nicht geben.



Korrektur, werter Kollege, eine werbefreie und HTTPS-gesicherte separate Registrierungs- und Loginseite ist bereits in Arbeit


----------



## BlueDragonLG (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Beste um Werbung los zu werden auch hier 
Werde nichts dafür bezahlen wenn es Kostenlos geht


----------



## Markus Wollny (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Monopoly29 schrieb:


> Plant ihr die Seite für Online-Abonenten auf https umzustellen?
> Wäre für mich ein echter Vorteil.
> Auf anderen Seiten wurde oft die Auslieferung der Werbung als Grund dagegen angegeben.



Nein, siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...lineabo-von-pcgh-post8156823.html#post8156823

Es wird jedoch bereits an einer HTTPS-gesicherten Login- und Registrierungsseite gearbeitet.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist ein Held...


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Das Beste um Werbung los zu werden auch hier
> Werde nichts dafür bezahlen wenn es Kostenlos geht



Danke, habe mein Kommentar-Bullshit-Bingo damit gerade finalisiert. BINGO!



Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Korrektur, werter Kollege, eine werbefreie und HTTPS-gesicherte separate Registrierungs- und Loginseite ist bereits in Arbeit


Cheater


----------



## Kusanar (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Anscheinend ist es zu schwer zu verstehen, dass das System nun mal so gewachsen ist: Zuerst war das Heft, dann kam der Online-Teil und letzerer wurde mit der Zeit eben immer größer und aufwendiger. Und der Online-Teil wurde anfangs durchaus vom Heft querfinanziert. Da man im Laufe der Zeit aus der Webseite ein eigenständiges Produkt gemacht hat, ohne es vernünftig (und eigenständig) zu monetarisieren, war für mich bis vor kurzem noch der Eindruck präsent, dass der Webauftritt zum Heft gehört. Und da ich nun mal das Heft so ziemlich regelmäßig kaufe, habe ich nach wie vor nicht das Gefühl, dass ich hier jemandem die Butter vom Brot klaue, bloss weil ich kostenlos die Webseite benutze.

Jetzt verstehst du vielleicht auch, warum das System bei manchen auf mehr oder weniger heftigen Widerstand trifft. Änderungen sind für manche einfach schwierig, am besten ist es wenn alles immer so bleibt wie es ist 

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir trotzdem das Heft kaufen und trotzdem hier im Forum aktiv bleiben. Und hoffe mal inständig in Zukunft nicht mit Raubmordleser, Arschloch oder sonst irgendeiner blumigen Bezeichnung tituliert zu werden, nur weil ich nach wie vor das Gefühl habe, mit dem Heft auch Inhalte hier auf der Webseite (quer-)zufinanzieren. Akzeptanz in beide Richtungen bitte 


*@ZAM:* Du darfst auch gerne den Rest meines Absatzes zitieren, der da lautet: "Und für die, die keine 6 Euro im Jahr zahlen, Werbung schaltet."  Zu welchem Prozentsatz das Heft jetzt noch den Internetauftritt querfinanziert, weiß ich nicht... aber da hast du sicher die besseren Quellen bei der Hand, um das in Erfahrung zu bringen. Rechne dann aber bitte auch noch die Synergien zwischen Heft und Internetauftritt mit ein, Tests z.B. wird man sicher nicht nur für die Heftleser alleine verfassen und umgekehrt...


----------



## Metalic (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde es nun nicht ganz so "hart" ausdrücken. Ich werde mir dieses Abo aber auch nicht holen  da ich das Ganze etwas anders sehe.
Ich bin hier gelandet wegen den Usern die mir "damals" geholfen haben. Nicht weil ich die Zeitschrift lese oder ich ein PCGH Fan bin. Die Artikel lese ich hier eigentlich gar nicht. Wenn die Redakteure nun mit ihrer Arbeit Geld verdienen wollen, dann ist es ihr gutes Recht. Aber dann bitte nicht mit dieser nervigen Werbung.

Meinetwegen kann es gerne ein geschlossenes Forum werden, auf das nur zahlende User Zugriff haben. Und bis dahin, bin ich auch hier mit einem Adblocker unterwegs.

@BlueDragonLG: Hol dir lieber uBlock Origin!


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ätzendes  als wenn es um so was ginge. Tja das ist die Vollkaskomentalität die in Deutschland und auch anderswo alles nach und nach zerstört.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Kusanar schrieb:


> war für mich bis vor kurzem noch der Eindruck präsent, dass der Webauftritt zum Heft gehört.


Eindruck und Realität müssen nicht immer kongruent sein.



> Änderungen sind für manche einfach schwierig, am besten ist es wenn alles immer so bleibt wie es ist


Klar, geht vielen so. Aber Änderungen wird es trotzdem immer geben, weil Stillstand = Tod 



> Ich für meinen Teil werde mir trotzdem das Heft kaufen und trotzdem hier im Forum aktiv bleiben. Und hoffe mal inständig in Zukunft nicht mit Raubmordleser, Arschloch oder sonst irgendeiner blumigen Bezeichnung tituliert zu werden, nur weil ich nach wie vor das Gefühl habe, mit dem Heft auch Inhalte hier auf der Webseite (quer-)zufinanzieren. Akzeptanz in beide Richtungen bitte


Das würde auch weiterhin zu Beleidigungen und den Forenregeln zählen.



> Du darfst auch gerne den Rest meines Absatzes zitieren, der da lautet [..]


War unnötig.  Du hast das selbst oben schon festgestellt bzgl. eigenständigen Produkten


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es zu schwer zu verstehen, dass das System nun mal so gewachsen ist:
> 
> Jetzt verstehst du vielleicht auch, warum das System bei manchen auf mehr oder weniger heftigen Widerstand trifft. Änderungen sind für manche einfach schwierig, am besten ist es wenn alles immer so bleibt wie es ist


Oh, ich verstehe das sehr gut, aber nichtsdestotrotz teile ich diese Auffassung nicht. Der Widerstand basiert nämlich nicht auf Fakten bzw. Realitäten, sondern auf Egoismus und Bequemlichkeit. 



> Akzeptanz in beide Richtungen bitt


Ähm, nein. Ich akzeptiere nur ein Verhalten, das korrekt ist und andere Leute respektiert. Dein Verhalten basiert auf falschen Tatsachen bzw. du legst dir die Realität so zurecht, wie es dir gerade passt. Denn das Heft finanziert die Webseite nicht quer, das ist einfach nicht mehr korrekt, auch wenn du dir das noch so oft selbst vorgaukelst. Wenn du Respekt für dein eigenes Verhalten forderst, dann respektiere erst mal die Realitäten und die Arbeit der Leute, die für diese Seite (und nicht das Heft!) arbeiten...



Metalic schrieb:


> Wenn die Redakteure nun mit ihrer Arbeit Geld verdienen wollen, dann ist es ihr gutes Recht. Aber dann bitte nicht mit dieser nervigen Werbung.
> 
> Meinetwegen kann es gerne ein geschlossenes Forum werden, auf das nur zahlende User Zugriff haben. Und bis dahin, bin ich auch hier mit einem Adblocker unterwegs


Es ist schon Wahnsinn, wie unglaublich entitled und eingebildet wir Internetuser sind. Wir meiden nicht nur kostenpflichtige Inhalte, sondern auch alles, was auch nur ein bisschen"nervend" ist, ganz egal, ob wir dabei unsere Mitmenschen und ihre Arbeit respektieren oder nicht. Das Internet bringt echt das Schlechteste im Menschen zum Vorschein, purer Egoismus und dann sogar noch stolz darauf sein...


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Musstet ihr diesen Schriftzug noch größer machen? 
Gibt es als nächstes noch farblich hervorgehobene Posts?


----------



## Markus Wollny (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Kann mein OnlineAbo nicht aktivieren.



Hallo,

Sorry für die Umstände, es gab bis heute mittag noch zwei kleinere Startprobleme:

Zum einen konnten Abos von Abonnenten in PLZ-Gebieten mit führender 0 nicht freigeschaltet werden (übervorsichtiger Frontend-Entwickler) - das funktioniert seit heute um 11:40 Uhr korrekt, d.h. die Freischaltung klappt nun auf mit einer 0er-PLZ.

Zum anderen gab es beim Datenabgleich mit dem Abo-Dienstleister eine zeitliche Lücke, so dass neu bestellte Abos zwar zunächst freigeschaltet und auch für einige Stunden korrekt erkannt wurden, dann aber bis ebenfalls heute um 11:40 Uhr nicht mehr gefunden werden konnten und somit auch für bereits freigeschaltete User in der Zwischenzeit Werbung angezeigt wurde. Bei Neubestellungen ab heute um 10:00 Uhr trat das Problem dann nicht mehr auf und auch für die, die gestern bestellt hatten, hat sich dieses Problem dann um 11:40 Uhr erledigt. Bei künftigen Neubestellungen wird das nun nicht mehr auftreten, Bestandskunden (Digital- oder Kombi-Abo) waren ohnehin nicht betroffen.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst gleich mehrere Adblocker nutzen, damit du auch die Artikel nicht mehre sehen kannst.


----------



## Metalic (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es ist schon Wahnsinn, wie unglaublich entitled und eingebildet wir Internetuser sind. Wir meiden nicht nur kostenpflichtige Inhalte, sondern auch alles, was auch nur ein bisschen"nervend" ist, ganz egal, ob wir dabei unsere Mitmenschen und ihre Arbeit respektieren oder nicht. Das Internet bringt echt das Schlechteste im Menschen zum Vorschein, purer Egoismus und dann sogar noch stolz darauf sein...



Du kennst mich ja anscheinend richtig gut. Respekt.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Metalic schrieb:


> Du kennst mich ja anscheinend richtig gut. Respekt.



Ich kenne dich überhaupt nicht, abgesehen von dem, was du hier schreibst. Und genau das bewerte ich.


----------



## Bummsbirne (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sorry für die Umstände, es gab bis heute mittag noch zwei kleinere Startprobleme:
> 
> ...




Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Leider funktionierts immer noch nicht.

PLZ Bereich ist 48XXX.

Und das Heft und Digital Abo hab ich auch schon länger und nicht seit ein paar Tagen.

Woran haperts? Hab die 12 stellige Abo Nummer bestimt 5 mal eingegeben. KORREKT!

Wie gesagt es geht leider immer noch nicht. Hat wer auch das Problem das ABO zu aktivieren?


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Leider funktionierts immer noch nicht.
> 
> PLZ Bereich ist 48XXX.
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir die Daten bitte eben per PN schicken? Also Abo-Nummer und PLZ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich habe jetzt mein Heft-Abo für 12€ um das digital paket erweitert. Unterstütze damit natüprlich auch gerne die PCGH Seite und kann endlich auch mal Unterwegs etwas von PCGH Heft lesen


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Gibts eigentlich irgendwelche Pläne bezüglich einer Win10-UW-App? Ich meine, wir sind hier ja immer noch bei der *PC* Games Hardware, oder? Ich finde es da schon etwas diskriminierend, dass apptechnisch nur Apfel und Pinguin unterstützt werden...


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwelche Pläne bezüglich einer Win10-UW-App? Ich meine, wir sind hier ja immer noch bei der *PC* Games Hardware, oder? Ich finde es da schon etwas diskriminierend, dass apptechnisch nur Apfel und Pinguin unterstützt werden...


Das kann dir nur Tapatalk beantworten.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Das kann dir nur Tapatalk beantworten.


Hm, sorry, aber das verstehe ich nicht ganz...

Was hat Tapatalk mit der PCGH-App zum Lesen des digitalen Magazins zu tun.


----------



## Gripschi (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich denk er meint das aufs Forum bezogen.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich denk er meint das aufs Forum bezogen.


Hm ja, aber ich nicht. 

Ich würde sehr gerne ein Digitalabo (inkl. Onlineabo) abschließen, aber ohne App für Win10 bin ich noch nicht überzeugt. PDFs sind ein Graus auf dem Smartphone...


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Achso, ich bin geistig immer nur im Forum :B Zu irgendwelchen Magazin-Apps kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## TammerID (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ein Angebot was mich sogar dazu bewegt hat gleich das Digital Abo abzuschließen. Vielen Dank Jungs


----------



## Captain Future (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Musstet ihr diesen Schriftzug noch größer machen? Gibt es als nächstes noch farblich hervorgehobene Posts?


Das wär geil. Dann würd ich auch zahlen. PCGH Masterrace!


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Musstet ihr diesen Schriftzug noch größer machen?
> Gibt es als nächstes noch farblich hervorgehobene Posts?



Ist beides nicht geplant.  Im buffed-Forum hebe ich aber bspw. Beiträge von Admins und Moderatoren farblich hervor, damit "Verwarnungen" deutlicher zu erkennen sind und das Team auch. Habe aber noch nicht vernommen, dass es hier auch Bedarf für so etwas gibt - hat ja bisher auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

@ZAM 

Also das große Pop-Up ist mir bisher nicht mehr untergekommen, aber ein kleines Pop-Up, das ich per Mausklick schließen muss, kriege ich täglich zu sehen- und es ist immer dasselbe von der HUK24. Dass es ein Pop-Up ist und nicht etwa in die Seite eingebunden - wie der Rest der Werbung - erkennt man daran, dass man es per Mausklick (oder Reload) schließen muss und es beim Scrollen durch die Seite nicht verschwindet. Sowas muss doch eigentlich echt nicht sein, oder?

Beweisscreens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Eine tolle Sache sind die merklich schnelleren ladezeiten auf dem windows-smartphone


----------



## Rarek (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Lotto schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was mich interessiert:
> ...


also _*das*_ wäre doch mal ne Maßnahme... Werbung die nicht blinkt, aber wirbt und dabei die Klappe hält sowie schneller läd als Gif's oder gar Flash fiecher


----------



## JanJake (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Scheiß Werbewahn!

Überall wird man mit dem scheiß dicht gemüllt.

Bekommt ihr von PCGH den Hals nicht voll genug? Und müsst dann auch noch über nervige Werbung kassieren wenn man da mal ausversehen drauf geht?

Ging die ganzen Jahre ohne und auf einmal geht die Welt unter wenn keine Werbung da ist!

Ich weiß schon warum ich kein PCGH Abo habe! Wozu bezahle ich für das Heft, wenn dort Werbung drin ist? Die Sonntagszeitung ist auch Kostenlos weil dort WERBUNG drin ist! Merkt den Fehler selber oder?


----------



## Rarek (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

es ist doch werbung da, was hast du denn? und die Seite ist wegen derer sogar "kostenlos" nutzbar... wer hätte das nur gedacht?


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



JanJake schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr von PCGH den Hals nicht voll genug? Und müsst dann auch noch über nervige Werbung kassieren wenn man da mal ausversehen drauf geht?


Von Luft und Liebe alleine lebt es sich halt schlecht.



> Ging die ganzen Jahre ohne und auf einmal geht die Welt unter wenn keine Werbung da ist!


Nein, es ging nicht ohne, es ging mit denen, die sich nicht darum gedrückt haben. Du hast nur auf Kosten anderer werbefrei konsumiert.



> Ich weiß schon warum ich kein PCGH Abo habe! Wozu bezahle ich für das Heft, wenn dort Werbung drin ist? Die Sonntagszeitung ist auch Kostenlos weil dort WERBUNG drin ist! Merkt den Fehler selber oder?


In der PCGH ist Werbung drin, weil das Heft sonst gar nicht finanzierbar wäre. Oder man müsste es deutlich teurer machen, was dann wieder zu weniger Lesern führen würde. Oder wärst du bereit, doppelt so viel für ein PCGH Heft zu bezahlen wie bisher, wenn dann keine Werbung drin ist?


----------



## mks1970 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Kusanar schrieb:


> nur weil ich nach wie vor das Gefühl habe, mit dem Heft auch Inhalte hier auf der Webseite (quer-)zufinanzieren.


Ich kann deine Gedanken absolut nachvollziehen. Ich sehe das Forum auch als ZUGABE für die Leser des Heftes an und nicht als ein davon getrenntes Angebot. Mit dem Kauf (Abo) des Heftes nehme ich mir deshalb auch das Recht heraus das Forum zu nutzen und definitiv nicht extra noch dafür zu bezahlen. Außerdem konsumiere ich bereits die Werbung im Heft. Der Unterschied zur Online-Werbung ist aber, dass die Heftwerbung mich zum Großteil sogar interessiert und ich sie nicht als aufdringlich empfinde sondern als informativ. Die Onlinewerbung ist, bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen, einfach nur grauenhaft nervig. Und genau deshalb werde ich auch auf PCGH.de weiterhin einen Werbeblocker nutzen. Im Notfall trainiere ich den so, dass er die Werbung als Werbung erkennt bzw. schalte alle Grafiken grundsätzlich auf der Seite ab. 

Was ich noch bemerkenswert finde: Wenn das Heft -wie manche hier anscheinend meinen- für den Verlag so unprofitabel ist, dass man damit nicht mehr weiterhin das Forum für die Leser querfinanzieren kann, warum gibt man dann sogar jeden neuen Abonnenten einen 30 Euro Amazon-Gutschein? Muss sich doch noch gut lohnen, oder?

Gut würde ich es finden, wenn Abonnenten jeden Monat einen Freischaltcode im Heft finden würden, den man im Benutzerkontrollzentrum eingeben kann und so einen Monat werbefrei das Forum nutzen kann. Dadurch würde man den Abonnenten auch zeigen, dass man ihre Treue zum Heft und ihren monetären Beitrag zu schätzen weiß!


----------



## Markus Wollny (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> @ZAM
> 
> Also das große Pop-Up ist mir bisher nicht mehr untergekommen, aber ein kleines Pop-Up, das ich per Mausklick schließen muss, kriege ich täglich zu sehen- und es ist immer dasselbe von der HUK24. Dass es ein Pop-Up ist und nicht etwa in die Seite eingebunden - wie der Rest der Werbung - erkennt man daran, dass man es per Mausklick (oder Reload) schließen muss und es beim Scrollen durch die Seite nicht verschwindet. Sowas muss doch eigentlich echt nicht sein, oder?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Nein, das sind keine Pop-Ups. Ein Pop-Up (bzw. auch ein Pop-Under) ist eine Werbeform, die die Anzeige in einem neuen Fenster öffnet (Pop-Under dabei in einem Hintergrund-Tab). Das was auf den Screenshots zu sehen ist sind Layer-Ads, d.h. Overlays, die als Teil der aktuellen Seite geladen werden. Und doch, auf diese Werbeform kann unsere Vermarktung (im Gegensatz zu echten Popups) leider nicht verzichten.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich finde die online Abo Info über dem Avatar etwas aufdringlich, kann man die nicht kleiner machen?

p.s.: Was kriegen die, die euch durch eingeschaltete Werbung finanzieren für ein Symbol? 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



JanJake schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon warum ich kein PCGH Abo habe! Wozu bezahle ich für das Heft, wenn dort Werbung drin ist? Die Sonntagszeitung ist auch Kostenlos weil dort WERBUNG drin ist! Merkt den Fehler selber oder?


Dann müsstest du 15€-20€ für die PCGH zahlen, da das aber kaum jemand tut ist dort Werbung drin und der Preis deutlich niedriger.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich finde die online Abo Info über dem Avatar etwas aufdringlich, kann man die nicht kleiner machen?
> 
> p.s.: Was kriegen die, die euch durch eingeschaltete Werbung finanzieren für ein Symbol?
> 
> MfG



Die können sich auch speziell markieren. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## ZAM (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



mks1970 schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Gedanken absolut nachvollziehen. Ich sehe das Forum auch als ZUGABE für die Leser des Heftes an und nicht als ein davon getrenntes Angebot.


Was es nicht ist. 



> Was ich noch bemerkenswert finde: Wenn das Heft -wie manche hier anscheinend meinen- für den Verlag so unprofitabel ist,


Hat niemand gesagt - wie auch, ist ja ein eigenes Objekt, eigenes Budget, eigene Einnahmen.


----------



## Kusanar (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: Was kriegen die, die euch durch eingeschaltete Werbung finanzieren für ein Symbol?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wäre es damit?


----------



## orca113 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Die können sich auch speziell markieren. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerade mal probiert.

Aber der online Abo Status steht immer noch nicht da. Egal.

Edit.: einmal abmelden und wieder anmelden hat etwas gebracht.


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Die können sich auch speziell markieren. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich gemacht, zeigt aber nichts an.

p.s.: Ah jetzt gehts. 

MfG


----------



## ZAM (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht, zeigt aber nichts an.
> 
> p.s.: Ah jetzt gehts.
> 
> MfG



War ein Rechte-Problem für das Einstellungsfeld. ^^
Jetzt hat sich aber ein Umbruch beim "Online-Status" eingeschlichen. Wird behoben...


----------



## Rarek (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

hat zwar keinen Stern, aber finde ich auch besser so ^^


edit:
ich werde mich mal durch meine Firewall durchwühlen... vielleicht kriege ich euch ja als Ausnahme hin, ohne gleich alle Seiten welche euer Anbieter auch beliefert zuzulassen 



also um es einfach auszudrücken:
block advertising for adtech if not pcgh


----------



## Kusanar (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

So, Adblocker ist jetzt auch bei mir aus. Es hält sich bis jetzt mit der Werbung ziemlich im Rahmen. Wenn ihr noch die Flash-Werbung los werdet, dann bin ich happy. Bis dahin bleibt Flash leider aus bzw. auf Click2Play... 

>>> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...s-7-sicherheitsfunktion-dank-adobe-flash.html


----------



## RavionHD (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich habe nun auch ein Online Abo, wie bekomme ich nun diesen hübschen Stern unter meinem Namen? 

Wo finde ich die Abo bzw Kundennummer?

Edit:
Ich hab nun eine Email mit Abonummer bekommen, wenn ich das hier (Online-Abo) eingebe wird mir gesagt das die eingegebenen Daten falsch sind.
Sorry PCGH, aber das System ist aktuell sehr unverständlich und unübersichtlich, kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## orca113 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe nun auch ein Online Abo, wie bekomme ich nun diesen hübschen Stern unter meinem Namen?
> 
> Wo finde ich die Abo bzw Kundennummer?
> 
> ...



Hast du alles ohne Leerstelle angegeben?


----------



## RavionHD (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Hast du alles ohne Leerstelle angegeben?



Ja habe ich, trotzdem falsch laut System.

Ich fühl mich gerade etwas veräppelt, ich hoffe der Support antwortet schnell, sonst verlange ich mein Geld zurück und mache den Adblock wieder an.

Edit:
Kurioserweise funktioniert es nun, alles gut.^^


----------



## bans3i (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Tolle Sache!

Nun kann ich endlich PCGH besuchen, keine Werbung sehen müssen, und kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei haben.


----------



## mks1970 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Was es nicht ist.



Aha! In diesem Fall wundere ich mich sehr über den Hinweis in der aktuellen Ausgabe 07/16 auf Seite 6. 

Da steht;
" Feedback im PCGH Forum.
Im Online Forum von PCGH können Sie uns bequem Rückmeldung geben, welche Inhalte von Heft und DVD ihnen gefallen haben."

Sehr seltsam, wo es nach deiner Aussage doch ein eigenes Objekt ist, was dann ja wohl nichts mit dem Heft zu tun hat. Trotzdem ist es anscheinend der Ort wo man Rückmeldungen zum Heft abgeben soll? Sorry, aber dann dürft ihr euch echt nicht wundern wenn man das PCGH-Forum als ZUGABE zum Heft sieht und nicht als davon unabhängiges, eigenständiges Objekt!


----------



## Kusanar (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



mks1970 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann dürft ihr euch echt nicht wundern wenn man das *PCGH-Forum* als ZUGABE zum Heft sieht und nicht als davon unabhängiges, eigenständiges Objekt!



Nochmal dick angestrichen, um was es mks1970 und auch mir geht: *Das Forum*. Der Rest der Seite mag ein eigenständiges Produkt sein. Aber das Forum ist für mich nach wie vor sowohl ein Beiwerk des Hefts ALS AUCH Beiwerk eures Webseitenauftritts...

_LG euer Fieser Schnorrer_
(der stoisch die animierte und blinkende SVG-Werbung erträgt)


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



mks1970 schrieb:


> Aha! In diesem Fall wundere ich mich sehr über den Hinweis in der aktuellen Ausgabe 07/16 auf Seite 6.
> 
> Da steht;
> " Feedback im PCGH Forum.
> Im Online Forum von PCGH können Sie uns bequem Rückmeldung geben, welche Inhalte von Heft und DVD ihnen gefallen haben."


Weil keiner heute mehr Briefe oder Postkarten schickt. Man sollte sich nicht alles so zusammen träumen, wie man es gerade braucht. 
Eigenständiges Objekt beruht aus der Sichtweise immer auf "Umsatz/Budget" - also aus finanzieller Sicht, das wurde auch bereits so erklärt, aber kein Grund es von der Nutzung und inhaltlich her voneinander strickt zu trennen.


----------



## mks1970 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich träume nicht sondern zitiere Fakten! 

Außerdem hab ich mit keinem Wort von Briefen oder Postkarten gesprochen. Aber eine Rückmeldung per Email wäre doch ebenso praktikabel, oder?

Aus finanzieller Sicht ist es also strickt getrennt? Dann darf ich davon ausgehen, dass der Zeitaufwand mit dem verschiedene Redakteure sich hier einbringen seperat aus den Einnahmen der Webseite entlohnt wird und nicht etwa mit ihrem Gehalt als Redakteure der Zeitschrift? 

Sorry, ich habe eher das Gefühl es wird von euere Seite krampfhaft versucht das PCGH-Forum als unabhängig von der PCGH-Zeitschrift zu darzustellen. Ich habe auf jeden Fall absolut kein schlechtes Gewissen das Forum mit einem Addblocker zu nutzen, da die Werbung -im Gegensatz zum Heft- penetrant nervig ist. 

Abgesehen davon werde ich mein Abo ohnehin umstellen und dann einfach auf die DVD verzichten wodurch ich -unterm Strich- quasi identische Kosten habe.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



mks1970 schrieb:


> [...]


#schade


----------



## DOcean (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Weil keiner heute mehr Briefe oder Postkarten schickt. Man sollte sich nicht alles so zusammen träumen, wie man es gerade braucht.
> Eigenständiges Objekt beruht aus der Sichtweise immer auf "Umsatz/Budget" - also aus finanzieller Sicht, das wurde auch bereits so erklärt, aber kein Grund es von der Nutzung und inhaltlich her voneinander strickt zu trennen.





mks1970 schrieb:


> Aus finanzieller Sicht ist es also strickt getrennt? Dann darf ich davon ausgehen, dass der Zeitaufwand mit dem verschiedene Redakteure sich hier einbringen seperat aus den Einnahmen der Webseite entlohnt wird und nicht etwa mit ihrem Gehalt als Redakteure der Zeitschrift?
> 
> Sorry, ich habe eher das Gefühl es wird von euere Seite krampfhaft versucht das PCGH-Forum als unabhängig von der PCGH-Zeitschrift zu darzustellen. Ich habe auf jeden Fall absolut kein schlechtes Gewissen das Forum mit einem Addblocker zu nutzen, da die Werbung -im Gegensatz zum Heft- penetrant nervig ist.



Man muss die drei Säulen der PCGH mal begrifflich trennen

Forum != Webseite != Heft

Oder meint ihr immer Webseite und Forum sind eins? Die Werbung im Forum ist ja schon deutlich weniger und dezenter...


----------



## mks1970 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> #schade


In Bezug auf....?
Das ich ein Abo habe? Oder das ich einen Addblocker nutze? Oder das ich die Frage nach der Quelle der Gehaltszahlung gestellt habe, die du mir durch dein geflissentliches ignorieren derselben bereits beantwortet hast?

Damit dürfte der Fall doch klar sein. Die Redaktion wird aus den Gewinnen der Zeitschrift bezahlt. Damit gehört das Forum zur Zeitschrift. Ist ja auch völlig logisch. Ich habe wirklich noch nie gehört, dass ein Verlag behaupten würde, das Forum zu einer bestimmten Zeitschrift würde nicht zu der Zeitschrift gehören



DOcean schrieb:


> Man muss die drei Säulen der PCGH mal begrifflich trennen
> 
> Forum != Webseite != Heft
> 
> Oder meint ihr immer Webseite und Forum sind eins? Die Werbung im Forum ist ja schon deutlich weniger und dezenter...


Im Prinzip gehören doch alle 3 zusammen wobei die Zeitschrift sozusagen die Mutter ist. Das Forum dient der Kommunikation der Leser untereinander und die Seite mit den Artikeln ist ein zusätzlicher Service mit aktuellen Themen aber auch eine Art von Werbung für das Heft!

Es wird doch oft genug darauf hingewiesen, dass ein ausführlicher Artikel und ausführlichen Benchmarks im Heft zu lesen sind. War ja auch beim Test der 1080 so!


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



mks1970 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf....?


Suchs dir aus.


----------



## mks1970 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Suchs dir aus.



Meiner Meinung nach passt "schade" zu keiner Aussage von mir! Höchstens darauf, dass du auf meine Argumente keine Antwort hast und anstatt einfach zuzugeben, dass die Sichtweise von euch total unlogisch und nicht nachvollziehbar ist, schreibst du eben nur noch "schade"! 

Naja, ich hab meine Meinung dazu gesagt. Ihr könnt das natürlich sehen wie ihr wollt. Meinetwegen könnt ihr auch denken, dass die Buchstaben nicht zur Zeitschrift gehören. Wäre übrigens ebenso unsinnig...

Nebenbei: Ihr schreibt es ganz unten auf der Startseite doch sogar selbst:

"PCGameshardware.de

Online-Auftritt des Fachmagazins PC Games Hardware mit News, Tests, Videos und Downloads zu IT-Komponenten und PC-Spielen. Pcgameshardware.de berichtet vor allem über Top-Themen wie Grafikkarten, Prozessoren und Action- oder Rollenspiele für PC-Zocker."


----------



## Rarek (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



DOcean schrieb:


> [...]
> Forum != Webseite != Heft
> [...]



du meintest wohl eher 
Forum & Webseite & Heft 

ansonsten hätte alles dreie nicht Pcgh im Namen wenn dem nicht so wäre
wenn ich Pcgh lese und im Forum von CB schreibe, dann kann ich verstehen dass es 2 unabhängige dinge sind, aber hier verbindet alles drei mindestens Computec und Staff


----------



## Kusanar (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Suchs dir aus.


Ich glaub Zam hat es geistig aufgegeben, aus unserem Stuss schlau zu werden  
Dabei kann ich ihm das nicht mal verübeln, irgendwie verstehe ich auch seine Seite der hübsch glänzenden Euro-Münze *hust* ...

@mks1970: Also bis auf die wechselnden SVGs, die sich wie animierte GIFs verhalten, ist die Werbung im Forum tatsächlich sehr zurückhaltend. Ein großer Nachteil ist mir allerdings doch noch aufgefallen: Ist die Seite noch nicht ganz fertig geladen (sprich, die Werbung rödelt noch vor sich hin...) und du scrollst schon mal auf der Seite runter, wird bei Fertigstellung des Seitenaufbaus wieder nach oben gescrollt. Super nervig.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



mks1970 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach passt "schade" zu keiner Aussage von mir! Höchstens darauf, dass du auf meine Argumente keine Antwort hast und anstatt einfach zuzugeben, dass die Sichtweise von euch total unlogisch und nicht nachvollziehbar ist, schreibst du eben nur noch "schade"!


Man kann sich viel einreden.


----------



## Rarek (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Man kann sich viel einreden.


und man kann sich auch viel ausreden 
man sollte immer versuchen beides zu sehen ^^


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Rarek schrieb:


> und man kann sich auch viel ausreden
> man sollte immer versuchen beides zu sehen ^^


Ich weiß ja wie es ist - aber gegen festgefahrene Ansichten Scheuklappentraumlandes kann man nicht anreden, daher #schade. ^^


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja wie es ist - aber gegen festgefahrene Ansichten Scheuklappentraumlandes kann man nicht anreden, daher #schade. ^^



So sieht es aus. Bei bestimmten Membern hier im Thread sagt die Signatur schon alles...


----------



## RamonSalomon (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hey Leute
ICH WILL DIE WERBUNG ZURÜCK, sieht echt leer aus ohne^^
Spaß beiseite, ist schon der Hammer!
Gerade eben Abo abgeschlossen mit selbiger mail Adresse wie im Forum und schwups war die Werbung weg ohne zutun, o_O


----------



## mks1970 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja wie es ist - aber gegen festgefahrene Ansichten Scheuklappentraumlandes kann man nicht anreden, daher #schade. ^^


Echt krass! Ihr schreibt selbst auf eurer Seite, dass es sich um das Forum der Zeitschrift handelt aber wenn ich das sage ist es Traumland? Ernsthaft, das ist doch nur noch lächerlich und schon bedenklich wenn ihr das selbst nicht mal merkt! Aber mir vorwerfen ich würde mir was einreden? Ja, ist klar!!!


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



mks1970 schrieb:


> Echt krass! Ihr schreibt selbst auf eurer Seite, dass es sich um das Forum der Zeitschrift handelt aber wenn ich das sage ist es Traumland? Ernsthaft, das ist doch nur noch lächerlich und schon bedenklich wenn ihr das selbst nicht mal merkt! Aber mir vorwerfen ich würde mir was einreden? Ja, ist klar!!!


Du kannst gern wieder runter kommen.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

@ZAM

Gerade eben hatte ich wieder diese Fullscreen-Layer-Werbung zu Bastille und dieses Mal konnte ich einen Shot machen. Sehr nervig und aufdringlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich bekomme nun schon zum 3. mal die eMail das ich mein onlinekonto aktivieren sollte. Das ist schon aktiviert. Warum kommt denn immer noch diese email?
Sehr geehrter Kunde,
 Deine Online-Abo-Bestellung ist gespeichert. Du kannst Deinen  Online-Abo-Account jetzt sofort aktivieren.
 Zur Aktivierung musst Du über einen aktiven Online-Abo-Account verfügen und  damit eingeloggt sein.
 Wenn Du über mehrere Accounts verfügst, beachte bitte dass Du mit dieser  Aktivierungs-Mail nur einen davon als Online-Abo-Account aktivieren kannst. Es  wird der Account zum Online-Abo-Account, mit dem Du bei der Aktivierung  eingeloggt bist.

*Bitte rufe nun zur Aktivierung den folgenden Link auf: 

*

Bitte achte darauf, dass der vollständige Link von Deinem Browser aufgerufen  wird. Manche E-Mail-Programme brechen Links um - Du musst in diesem Fall den  vollständigen Link in der Adresszeile Deines Browsers zusammensetzen, bevor Du  ihn aufrufst.
 Wenn Du den Link aufgerufen hast, folge bitte den Anweisungen, um Deinen  pcgameshardware.de-Community-Account als Online-Abo-Account zu aktivieren.
*Viel Spaß mit Deinem Online-Abo.*
*
*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



RamonSalomon schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> ICH WILL DIE WERBUNG ZURÜCK,



MOMENT! 



mks1970 schrieb:


> Echt krass! Ihr schreibt selbst auf eurer Seite, dass es sich um das Forum der Zeitschrift handelt aber wenn ich das sage ist es Traumland? Ernsthaft, das ist doch nur noch lächerlich und schon bedenklich wenn ihr das selbst nicht mal merkt! Aber mir vorwerfen ich würde mir was einreden? Ja, ist klar!!!





ZAM schrieb:


> Du kannst gern wieder runter kommen.



Könnt ihr zwei euch jetzt bitte wieder lieb haben?


----------



## Kaimikaze (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich kaufe seit geraumer Zeit die Ausgabe am Kiosk, dennoch finde ich dass das "Damit unterstütze ich PCGH bereits genug und will sonst nichts bezahlen" nicht greift. Heft und Internetseite sind für mich voneinander getrennt zu betrachten, denn die Internetseite läuft eben nicht mal so nebenbei mit. Hinter den vielen qualitativ hochwertigen Artikeln steckt sehr viel bezahlte Arbeit, es ist mir schleierhaft, warum dies so viele nicht erkennen können. Als Moderator hat man es auch nicht immer leicht, immer wieder dasselbe endlos negative Geseiher über die großen Hersteller zu lesen.

Mal eine Frage an die, welche alles gratis haben wollen: Wollt Ihr qualitativ hochwertige Online-Artikel z.B. vom Vielschreiber Mark Mantel oder wollt Ihr, dass ein umgeschulter 1-Euro-Jobber übernimmt ? Dann wäre das Geschrei über mangelnde Qualität aber groß ! Fragt Euch auch mal was Ihr bereit seid für andere kostenlos zu tun, schätze Altruismus gehört nicht zu Euren Stärken.

Quatsche ich nur doof rum, oder kommt noch was ?  Kommt noch was: Ich möchte, dass die Qualität beibehalten wird und habe eben ein Print-DVD-Abo abgeschlossen. Sobald das in trockenen Tüchern ist, wird die werbefreie Komponente dazugebucht. Ihr müsst Geld verdienen und ich will keine (Sicherheitslücken und) Werbung sehen, da treffen wir uns für überaus faire 6 Euronen in der Mitte. Für 50 Cent bekomme ich nichtmal zwei Zigaretten im Monat, was doppelt ärgerlich ist, da ich gar nicht rauche. 

Ein kleines Zeichen meiner Wertschätzung und des Respekts für die Arbeit aller Beteiligten an PCGH und der Internetseite (in der Hollywood-Verfilmung wird an dieser Stelle patriotische Musik erklingen, während ich mit wehender PCGH-Fahne finster entschlossen auf die feindlichen Stellungen zurenne).


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Könnt ihr zwei euch jetzt bitte wieder lieb haben?


Yes, Sir!


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich bekomme nun schon zum 3. mal die eMail das ich mein onlinekonto aktivieren sollte. Das ist schon aktiviert. Warum kommt denn immer noch diese email?
> [..]
> *
> *



Hey,

im Betreff steht was bzgl. "Zustellungsversuch", richtig?
Das korrigiere ich eben. Habe da einen Aktivierungs-Ablauf-Fall nicht berücksichtigt. Sorry fürs Mass-Mailing. 
Die Erinnerungsmail kommt maximal 4x im Abstand von +1 +2 +3 Tagen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> im Betreff steht was bzgl. "Zustellungsversuch", richtig?
> Das korrigiere ich eben. Habe da einen Aktivierungs-Ablauf-Fall nicht berücksichtigt. Sorry fürs Mass-Mailing.
> Die Erinnerungsmail kommt maximal 4x im Abstand von +1 +2 +3 Tagen


Ja das steht da. Und kein Problem, waren ja nur 3 Mails bisher. Gibt schlimmeren Spam


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ja das steht da. Und kein Problem, waren ja nur 3 Mails bisher. Gibt schlimmeren Spam



Ich habe jetzt ein paar Sachen angepasst. Kannst du bitte noch mal bescheid geben, sollte noch einmal eine Mail kommen? Danke schon mal.


----------



## Kaimikaze (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> ...[H]abe eben ein Print-DVD-Abo abgeschlossen. Sobald das in trockenen Tüchern ist, wird die werbefreie Komponente dazugebucht.



Eingetütet !

Edit: Herrlich wie aufgeräumt das hier plötzlich ohne Werbung ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ein paar Sachen angepasst. Kannst du bitte noch mal bescheid geben, sollte noch einmal eine Mail kommen? Danke schon mal.



Natürlich kann ich mich dann wieder melden. Die letzte Mail war Gestern. Mal schauen ob noch eine kommt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Vielleicht ließt das hier ja jemand der mir helfen kann, ansonsten muss ich die Tage mal anrufen oder so. 

Ich bin Print-DVD Abonnent seit etlichen Jahren. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen das ich kaum noch das Heft lese. 
Ich wollte auch schon immer mal kündigen deswegen. 
Ich habe allerdings irgendwie keine Unterlagen mehr zu dem Abo. Irgendwie beim Auszug damals abhanden gekommen. 

Nun lese ich, das ich das Abo auch umstellen kann auf Digital. Könnte man das direkt machen auch wenn man Quasi nichts mehr hat über den Vertrag? Ich habe nur die Infos die Auf dem Heft stehen, bzw noch so einen kleinen Zettel der so groß wie ein Bon ausm Supermarkt ist. Da steht evtl auch noch irgendwas drauf, muss ich mal die Tage nachsehen. 
Und gibts bei dem Digitalabo ne Prämie? Wenn ja, gibts die auch wenn ich umstelle und nicht kündige + neu abschließe?


----------



## Grestorn (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Bioschnitzel: Deine Abonummer steht immer auf dem Adressaufkleber. Ansonsten ruf einfach beim Aboservice an, die können Dir auch helfen (Name und Anschrift reichen immer). Auch die Umstellung auf Digital geht jederzeit ohne Probleme.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Dann werde ich das mal machen müssen ^^ 

Wie ist denn das beim Digital Abo, bekommt man da die Videos die bei der DVD-Variante dabei waren auch online?


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Schön wäre auch eine Computec-weite Lösung. Wenn ich hier ein Online-Abo abschließe, habe ich bei der Schwesterseite PC Games leider immer noch Werbung. Einfach mal als ein Wunsch für die Zukunft notieren.


----------



## Grestorn (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dann werde ich das mal machen müssen ^^
> 
> Wie ist denn das beim Digital Abo, bekommt man da die Videos die bei der DVD-Variante dabei waren auch online?



Ja, bekommst Du. Zumindest bei der App-Version (also auf dem Tablet). Ob die PDF Version für den PC auch Videos enthält, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Schön wäre auch eine Computec-weite Lösung. Wenn ich hier ein Online-Abo abschließe, habe ich bei der Schwesterseite PC Games leider immer noch Werbung. Einfach mal als ein Wunsch für die Zukunft notieren.


Das wird schon rein wirtschaftlich gesehen eher nichts.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Das wird schon rein wirtschaftlich gesehen eher nichts.



Alles eine Frage der Zeichensetzung 


Kann man dem Schriftzug "No Adblocker" noch den Schriftzug "NoScript" anhängen?


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Das wird schon rein wirtschaftlich gesehen eher nichts.



Schade, aber hatte ich mir schon gedacht...


----------



## Rarek (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Kann man dem Schriftzug "No Adblocker" noch den Schriftzug "NoScript" anhängen?


das fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung... tauschst du? 
*einen Stapel "no ..." Sammeltitel raushohl*


----------



## simons700 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Also ich find die Online Abbomodelle irgendwie *******!
Ich wollte mir eigentlich das Digital Abbo abschliesen! Aber die Preise sind ja wohl ein Witz!
40€ für 1 Jahr PCGH aufs Handy?
Und die Printausgabe kostet 46€! Dazu gibts dann noch ein Netzteil im Wert von 35€, also effektiev 11€ für 12x PCGH an die Haustür...
Sind da überhaupt eure Versandkosten gedeckt (Is mir schon klar dass ihr nicht 35€ für das Netzteil zahlt aber trotzdem).
Dazu produziere ich einen Haufen Altpapier, CO2  usw...
Aber ich weiß liegt wsl. an dem gleichen Gesetzt das auch E-Books so teuer macht...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



simons700 schrieb:


> Also ich find die Online Abbomodelle irgendwie *******!
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich das Digital Abbo abschliesen! Aber die Preise sind ja wohl ein Witz!
> 40€ für 1 Jahr PCGH aufs Handy?
> Und die Printausgabe kostet 46€! Dazu gibts dann noch ein Netzteil im Wert von 35€, also effektiev 11€ für 12x PCGH an die Haustür...
> ...



1 Jahr aufs Handy, so könnte man es auch sagen. In Wahrheit bekommst Du 12x ein PDF für Desktop und dazu auch die App-Versionen mit Videos für Mobile und Browser.

Und ja, Digitalprodukte haben 19 Prozent Märchensteuer und Printprodukte 7%.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



simons700 schrieb:


> Also ich find die Online Abbomodelle irgendwie *******!
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich das Digital Abbo abschliesen! Aber die Preise sind ja wohl ein Witz!
> 40€ für 1 Jahr PCGH aufs Handy?
> Und die Printausgabe kostet 46€! Dazu gibts dann noch ein Netzteil im Wert von 35€, also effektiev 11€ für 12x PCGH an die Haustür...
> ...


Ähm, warum sollte die digitale Version so viel billiger sein als das Heft? Nicht das Papier verursacht die größten Kosten, sondern die Herren Redakteure.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Naja ein paar Tausend Hefte drucken und versenden,kostet sicherlich auch nicht wenig  

Hat das Digitalabo denn auch die Werbung des Print-Heftes?


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja ein paar Tausend Hefte drucken und versenden,kostet sicherlich auch nicht wenig


Es kostet was, aber vergleichsweise deutlich weniger als der redaktionelle Part.



> Hat das Digitalabo denn auch die Werbung des Print-Heftes?


Ja, ist absolut identisch mit der Printversion.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es kostet was, aber vergleichsweise deutlich weniger als der redaktionelle Part.


Woher kannst du dir da so sicher sein? 
Du weißt weder was die Redakteure verdienen, noch was die Produktion und Logistik kostet. 
Oder doch? 

Auch würde mich mal interessieren wieviele Hefte pro Monate produziert werden? 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja, ist absolut identisch mit der Printversion.



Das ist natürlich schade, aber okay.


----------



## Pu244 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Auch würde mich mal interessieren wieviele Hefte pro Monate produziert werden?



Kann man in Wikipedia nachlesen:
PC Games Hardware – Wikipedia

Wobei dort nur die Zahlen bis Ende 2014 gelistet sind, vermutlich weil man das Elend nichtmehr öffentlich machen wollte. Allerdings war die PCGH und die PC Games zusammen etwas weniger stark als die Gamestar und diese meines Wissens auf 53.000 Hefte pro Monat gekracht sind. Von daher kann man darauf schließen das sie sich momentan bei etwa 25.000 Hefte pro Monat bewegen (wobei die PCGH den Absturz aller Spielehefte noch ganz gut weggesteckt hat.

Wenn man es so sieht brennt die Hütte, die PC Action wurde bei 30.000 Exemplaren eingestellt. Die PC Joker ging damals mit einer verkauften Auflage von 108.000 Exemplaren pleite -  das ist mehr als Gamestar, PC Games und PCGH zusammen haben und die PC Player hatte vor ihrer Einstellung noch eine Auflage von über 88.000 Exemplaren. Jetzt versuchen alle die Migration ins Onlinesegment zu schaffen, ob ihnen das gelingt wissen nur die Verantwortlichen selbst und die werden es nicht veröffentlichen um der Konkurrenz keine Tips zu geben. 

Im Moment sieht es für mich so aus als würden beide Lager darauf warten dass das andere jeweils das Handtuch wirft um sich dann die Abonnenten unter den Nagel zu reißen. Ich habe sowas mit der PC Joker schonmal erlebt, da war dann plötzlich eine Gamestar im Briefkasten.

Wer hat die besseren Chancen?

Beide sind etwa gleich gut aufgestellt. 

Die Gamestar hat selbst nur ein Maganzin zu erstellen und noch die Gamepro als konsolige Schwesterzeitschrift, die hat noch eine Auflage von ca. 15.000 Exemplaren. Ihre Abonenntenzahlen sind besser als die von PC Games und PCGH, was eine gewisse stärke darstellt. Ferner wurde sie von einem großen Verlag aufgekauft, das bedeutet einerseits Finanzkraft, andererseits neigen große Verlage durchaus dazu ein Projekt schnell einzustellen, teils ohne Vorwarnung.

PC Games und PCGH sind wohl mit das Rückgrat des Computec Verlags und daher ist nicht zu vermuten das diese leichtfertig aufgegeben werden. Ferner ist Computec recht breit aufgestellt und kann sich so hoffentlich tragen.

Aber ich komme ins Schwafeln.


----------



## orca113 (16. Juni 2016)

*Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Kann man in Wikipedia nachlesen:
> PC Games Hardware – Wikipedia
> 
> Wobei dort nur die Zahlen bis Ende 2014 gelistet sind, vermutlich weil man das Elend nichtmehr öffentlich machen wollte. Allerdings war die PCGH und die PC Games zusammen etwas weniger stark als die Gamestar und diese meines Wissens auf 53.000 Hefte pro Monat gekracht sind. Von daher kann man darauf schließen das sie sich momentan bei etwa 25.000 Hefte pro Monat bewegen (wobei die PCGH den Absturz aller Spielehefte noch ganz gut weggesteckt hat.
> ...



Ich nehme an du kannst demnächst als Analyst irgendwo anfangen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich nutze kein Tablet oder passendes Handy und auch keinen dazu passenden Tarif von daher ist es für mich witzlos. Auch habe ich gerne etwas in der Hand für mein Geld und entscheide jeden Monat neu ob ich mit oder ohne Datenträger kaufe was auch ein normales Abo als absurdum führt.
Da ich ja nun mittlerweile selbst in den Genuss eines Sonderurlaubes gekommen war stellt sich mir die Frage wie es denn dann mit dem Abo aussieht.


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da ich ja nun mittlerweile selbst in den Genuss eines Sonderurlaubes gekommen war stellt sich mir die Frage wie es denn dann mit dem Abo aussieht.


Das wurde bereits erläutert. Dann ist Login noch möglich, aber keinerlei Interaktivität (Posten, PNs).


----------



## MDJ (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da ich ja nun mittlerweile selbst in den Genuss eines Sonderurlaubes gekommen war stellt sich mir die Frage wie es denn dann mit dem Abo aussieht.



Damit du im Thread nicht suchen musst, es steht hier im Thread in Posting #66 beschrieben


----------



## simons700 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> 1 Jahr aufs Handy, so könnte man es auch sagen. In Wahrheit bekommst Du 12x ein PDF für Desktop und dazu auch die App-Versionen mit Videos für Mobile und Browser.
> 
> Und ja, Digitalprodukte haben 19 Prozent Märchensteuer und Printprodukte 7%.



Ja das mit der Steuer ist natürlich nich so schön aber durch das Upgrade und die Prämien wirds halt Preislich total unitressant! 
Entweder 40€ für das PDF Abbo oder  noch 20€ mehr und ich bekomme zusätzlich noch 12 Augaben Print an die Haustür und ein 35€ teures Netzteil
So gesehen is es sogar billiger wenn ich Print mit dazu nehme

Naja wie auch immer, gibt es eigentlich eine Funktion mit der ich alle alten Ausgaben auf Stichwörther durchsuchen kann?
Also den Volltext?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



simons700 schrieb:


> Ja das mit der Steuer ist natürlich nich so schön aber durch das Upgrade und die Prämien wirds halt Preislich total unitressant!
> Entweder 40€ für das PDF Abbo oder  noch 20€ mehr und ich bekomme zusätzlich noch 12 Augaben Print an die Haustür und ein 35€ teures Netzteil
> So gesehen is es sogar billiger wenn ich Print mit dazu nehme
> 
> ...



In den PDFs kannst Du natürlich einfach im Volltext suchen.


----------



## nonamez78 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Als Abo + Digital Leser habe ich das Online-Abo quasi nach Verfügbarkeit freigeschaltet, "sehr schön", danke!!

Soeben kam aber die meiner Erinnung nach 4. Email, ich solle doch bitte das Online-Abo freischalten. Ein Klick ergibt dann, dass es schon geschaltet ist (guck an ), ich möge doch den Support kontaktieren.
Das ist doch bestimmt keine Absicht, oder ?


----------



## Rarek (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Zam! 

... du hast Kundschaft.


----------



## simons700 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> In den PDFs kannst Du natürlich einfach im Volltext suchen.



Ja gut das is schon klar aber wenn ich jez z.b. Benchmarks zum 4960X suche gibt es keine Funktion die Alle Heffte bis 2011 durchsucht? 
Sondern ich muss wissen in welchem Heft ich suchen muss?

Aber ich kann mir die alten PDF´s auch herunterladen und sie dann z.b. verschmelzen und hab so quassie die Ultimative PCGH Datenbak mit Volltextsuche auf dem Rechner?!


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Als Abo + Digital Leser habe ich das Online-Abo quasi nach Verfügbarkeit freigeschaltet, "sehr schön", danke!!
> 
> Soeben kam aber die meiner Erinnung nach 4. Email, ich solle doch bitte das Online-Abo freischalten. Ein Klick ergibt dann, dass es schon geschaltet ist (guck an ), ich möge doch den Support kontaktieren.
> Das ist doch bestimmt keine Absicht, oder ?



Hi,

das war leider ein Logik-Problem im System, das haben wir aber diese Woche korrigiert. Das war übrigens die letzte Reminder-Mail (max. 4).  Ich konnte nur nicht für alle Accounts rückwirkend irgendwie manuell jetzt die Aktivierung nachtragen.
Alle Neubuchungen seit dem Hotfix bzw. Aktivierungen seitdem bekommen die E-Mail ab Aktivierung nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Das wurde bereits erläutert. Dann ist Login noch möglich, aber keinerlei Interaktivität (Posten, PNs).





MDJ schrieb:


> Damit du im Thread nicht suchen musst, es steht hier im Thread in Posting #66 beschrieben



Thanks, habe es mittlerweile nachgelesen. Der Artikel fiel etwas ungünstig und zu viele Seiten zum " nach " lesen.

Ist aber doch eher nix für mich und ich bleibe bei der besagten Papyrus Edition mit der monatlichen Reise auf dem Nil um diese im Tausch mit einem Hammel zu erwerben


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



simons700 schrieb:


> Ja gut das is schon klar aber wenn ich jez z.b. Benchmarks zum 4960X suche gibt es keine Funktion die Alle Heffte bis 2011 durchsucht?
> Sondern ich muss wissen in welchem Heft ich suchen muss?
> 
> Aber ich kann mir die alten PDF´s auch herunterladen und sie dann z.b. verschmelzen und hab so quassie die Ultimative PCGH Datenbak mit Volltextsuche auf dem Rechner?!



Nein, so einfach geht das (bisher) leider nicht.


----------



## Ion (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Feedback-Thread] Kritik/Fragen/Anregungen zu Werbung im PCGHX-Forum*

Bin Online-Abonnent, aber so richtig scheint das wohl noch nicht zu laufen ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutze Firefox 47 und bei PCGH sind keine Addons aktiv.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Feedback-Thread] Kritik/Fragen/Anregungen zu Werbung im PCGHX-Forum*



Ion schrieb:


> Bin Online-Abonnent, aber so richtig scheint das wohl noch nicht zu laufen ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich müsste doch unterhalb deines Nutzernamens ein Stern sein, das bestätigt das du Onlline Abonnent bist oder nicht?


----------



## Ion (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Feedback-Thread] Kritik/Fragen/Anregungen zu Werbung im PCGHX-Forum*

Ob das angezeigt werden soll, oder nicht, lässt sich in den Einstellungen anpassen.
Ich sehe da dank Mod-Status schon genug Kram, deswegen habe ich es deaktiviert. Das Abonnement ist aber trotzdem aktiv.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Feedback-Thread] Kritik/Fragen/Anregungen zu Werbung im PCGHX-Forum*



Ion schrieb:


> Bin Online-Abonnent, aber so richtig scheint das wohl noch nicht zu laufen ..
> 
> Nutze Firefox 47 und bei PCGH sind keine Addons aktiv.



Mh, Addons/Plugins sollten hier auch nichts bewirken, die Erkennung ist rein Serverseitig. Selbst Adblocker hat keinen Impact.
Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, du stehst auf jeden Fall in den validen Daten. Passiert das immer noch?


----------



## Ion (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Das war bis jetzt das erste mal.
Manchmal ist auch der dicke Balken rechts noch vorhanden (die relativ breite freie Fläche auf der rechten Seite im Forum, wahrscheinlich Platz für Werbung), dann aktualisiere ich und schwupps ist er verschwunden. So war es auch mit den Werbebannern.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Klingt nach einem Session-Timing-Problem. Das war aber auch bisher die erste Meldung dazu. Mh.


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich habe jetzt die Routine zur Erkennung des Online-Abos umgebaut. Ich hoffe jetzt kommt es zu keinen Aussetzern mehr. Falls doch, bitte noch mal melden.


----------



## uka (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Moin,

mir fällt heute die Eigenwerbung für das OnlineAbo auf und da Frage ich mich: kann das nicht auch ausgeblendet werden (wenn man es schon hat)?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



uka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mir fällt heute die Eigenwerbung für das OnlineAbo auf und da Frage ich mich: kann das nicht auch ausgeblendet werden (wenn man es schon hat)?
> 
> ...



Das wäre natürlich sinnvoll.


----------



## orca113 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Es ist großartig wie schön fluffig das Surfen im Forum und überhaupt auf PCGH ohne diese drecks Werbung geht... Danke PCGH[emoji106]


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich sinnvoll.



Ich frage mal bei der Technik nach.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich frage mal bei der Technik nach.


Das war da schon hingebastelt von eine der anderen Wartungsdrohnen, nur noch nicht live.  - Mittlerweile natürlich schon.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Es ist großartig wie schön fluffig das Surfen im Forum und überhaupt auf PCGH ohne diese drecks Werbung geht... Danke PCGH[emoji106]



Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die Werbung extra so mies platziert ist, damit die Leute Geld für das Online Abo zahlen.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die Werbung extra so mies platziert ist, damit die Leute Geld für das Online Abo zahlen.


Ja, wir hatten extra 3 Monate lang nur zu dem Thema Meetings mit unserem Vermarkter, wie wir extra fiese Werbung platzieren können, damit irgendwer sich zum Profilieren den goldenen Aluhut aufsetzen kann.


----------



## H1o84 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

ich hätte gerne das Angebot:
PCGH Kombi-Abo DVD+Digital+Online

Leider finde ich unter dem Abo Link maximal das Angebot 
"PCGH DVD Print + Digital-Abo + 15 € Amazon.de-Gutschein 12 Monate Laufzeit / Erscheinungsweise: monatlich74,00 €"

Allerdings ist hier nichts von Online zu lesen. Muss das Online Abo

"PCGH.de Online-Upgrade-Abo 12 Monate werbefreier Zugang 6,00 €"

zusätzlich gebucht werden oder gibt es ein Abo Modell in dem der KOMPLETTE Umfang (für 1 Jahr) zu buchen ist?


Finde das ganze etwas unübersichtlich und hätte fast das falsche bestellt (ohne online)....  Es wäre super wenn man nicht 2 Pakete seperat sondern ein Komplettpaket buchen könnte..  ggf. ist das jetzt schon so, und ich blicks einfach nicht.. jedenfalls wäre ich über hilfe hierzu dankbar.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



H1o84 schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne das Angebot:
> PCGH Kombi-Abo DVD+Digital+Online
> 
> Leider finde ich unter dem Abo Link maximal das Angebot
> ...



Hallo,

Das Digitalabo beinhaltet das Onlineabo, von daher ist das nicht separat ausgewiesen. Aber Du hast natürlich Recht, das müsste man.

Wenn Du also das buchst ""PCGH DVD Print + Digital-Abo + 15 € Amazon.de-Gutschein 12 Monate Laufzeit / Erscheinungsweise: monatlich74,00 €", dann hast Du alles, was Du willst.


----------



## H1o84 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Danke für die Info.


PS: hab mir die App geladen (ios) und bekomme immer "Login faild".. Kann es sein dass das noch n bissl dauert oder sollte das jetzt schon passen?
 Login auf pcgh.de funktioniert ohne Probleme (aber da ist der Login mit Benutzername anstatt Email).. 
Korrektheit meiner email habe ich überprüft.. Kann den Fehler nicht finden


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



H1o84 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> 
> PS: hab mir die App geladen (ios) und bekomme immer "Login faild".. Kann es sein dass das noch n bissl dauert oder sollte das jetzt schon passen?
> ...



Bitte noch mal im Detail, du loggst dich wo womit ein? Schicke mir URLs und Login-Namen bitte per PN hier (bitte KEIN Passwort).
Btw. auf Login-Daten bei shop.computec.de haben wir keinerlei Einfluss und auch keinen Zugriff darauf. Die sind auch nicht identisch mit denen hier, sofern du nicht zufällig die gleichen Login-Daten da angegeben hast, wie hier auf pcgameshardware.de


----------



## H1o84 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hab jetzt mal die Passwörter geändert.. Jetzt gehts.


----------



## Schrotti (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Für nur 6€ im Jahr zu meinem ABO dazu gebucht und schwupps ist alles Werbefrei.

Schön.

PS: Man schaue sich die Abzocker von der Gamestar an. Trotz ABO soll man dort weitere 1,99€ (nur bei 12 Monaten) je Monat zahlen.
PPS: Großes LOB an die Chefs der PCGH das man mit Verstand die Preise generiert.


----------



## yhraella (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Gibt es aktuell eigentlich Zahlen bzw. wird es diese irgendwann geben, wieviele Leute das Online-Abo nutzen?

Bin nach einiger Zeit wieder zu PCGH zurückgekehrt und hab mit leichten Schrecken über die Einführung des Abos gelesen. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass man sich als nicht-Abo-Nutzer nur noch durch die Werbung zu den Artikeln durchquälen muss. Allerdings hab ich trotz deaktiviertem Adblocker lediglich die große Hintergrundwerbung auf der Startseite und auf der Überblickseite ein paar Anzeigen bzgl. Hardware/Amazon (deutlich gekennzeichnet durch [Anzeige])

Dazu kann ich nur mehrere  geben.


Edith:
Bemerke gerade, dass NoScript den Großteil der Werbung geblockt hat. Nun wird mir eine Menge an Werbung an den Rändern angezeigt, teilweise auch animiert (z.B. von Blizzard).
Aber trotzdem ein Lob, denn die Werbung hat keinen Einfluss auf den Content der Seite, das ist ziemlich wichtig


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Für nur 6€ im Jahr zu meinem ABO dazu gebucht und schwupps ist alles Werbefrei.
> 
> Schön.
> 
> ...



Wenn der Tag so anfängt, kann er eigentlich nicht besser werden.
Danke für die Blumen. 



yhraella schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuell eigentlich Zahlen bzw. wird es diese irgendwann geben, wieviele Leute das Online-Abo nutzen?
> 
> Bin nach einiger Zeit wieder zu PCGH zurückgekehrt und hab mit leichten Schrecken über die Einführung des Abos gelesen. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass man sich als nicht-Abo-Nutzer nur noch durch die Werbung zu den Artikeln durchquälen muss. Allerdings hab ich trotz deaktiviertem Adblocker lediglich die große Hintergrundwerbung auf der Startseite und auf der Überblickseite ein paar Anzeigen bzgl. Hardware/Amazon (deutlich gekennzeichnet durch [Anzeige])
> 
> ...



Danke auch dafür. Zahlen wollte ich eigentlich erst nach dem Ende des ersten Monats veröffentlichen, aber wir nähern uns der vierstelligen Nutzerzahl und das ist doch recht beeindruckend, wie ich finde.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Nur hier aus dem PCGH-Forum oder insgesamt von allen Computec-Foren? (Account gilt ja eh für alle Seiten, richtig?)

Wirklich beachtlich, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht. 
Wäre es eigentlich wünschenswert für Euch, wenn theoretisch alle User das Online-Abo abschließen würden? Würde ja umgekehrt bedeuten, dass keinerlei Werbeeinnahmen mehr fließen.
Und was sagen eigentlich die Werbepartner dazu, dass viele User die geschaltete Werbung nun gar nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen?

Btw: Wie viele (aktive) User hat das PCGH-Forum eigentlich?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Nur hier aus dem PCGH-Forum oder insgesamt von allen Computec-Foren? (Account gilt ja eh für alle Seiten, richtig?)
> 
> Wirklich beachtlich, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht.
> Wäre es eigentlich wünschenswert für Euch, wenn theoretisch alle User das Online-Abo abschließen würden? Würde ja umgekehrt bedeuten, dass keinerlei Werbeeinnahmen mehr fließen.
> ...



Das ist nur PCGH, sonst gibt es ja noch kein Online-Abo. Das kommt noch.

Ich finde grundsätzlich alle PCGH-Leser gut, ob nun Kioskkäufer, Heft-Abonnent, Online-Abonnent, konstruktiv aktiver Foren-User 

"Aktive User" ist so ei dehnbarer Begriff, aber was unsere Foren-Software darunter versteht, steht am Ende der Startseite des Forums.


----------



## orca113 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Aktuell wird nicht mehr angezeigt (beim Avatar) das man Online Abonnent ist. Liegt das jetzt an mir oder ist da technisch was durcheinander?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich meinte, ob es für den Verlag überhaupt wünschenswert wäre, wenn wirklich alle das Abo abschließen würde und daraufhin die Werbepartner abspringen würden?
 6€/Jahr/User ist ja auch nicht soooo übermäßig viel, wenn denn dann die Werbeeinnahmen komplett wegfallen würde. So meinte ich das.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Aktuell wird nicht mehr angezeigt (beim Avatar) das man Online Abonnent ist. Liegt das jetzt an mir oder ist da technisch was durcheinander?


Das kann nur ein kurzer Schluckauf gewesen sein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ich meinte, ob es für den Verlag überhaupt wünschenswert wäre, wenn wirklich alle das Abo abschließen würde und daraufhin die Werbepartner abspringen würden?
> 6€/Jahr/User ist ja auch nicht soooo übermäßig viel, wenn denn dann die Werbeeinnahmen komplett wegfallen würde. So meinte ich das.



Ich kenne die genauen Zahlen nicht, aber unser Leserkreis geht weit über die im Forum aktiven Nutzer hinaus. Es ist nicht zu erwarten, dass auch die über Google-Suche, Youtube und Facebook herreinschneienden Leser ein derartiges Abo abschließen. (Und wenn sie es doch machen, dürfte ein ganz ansehnliches Sümmchen dabei herauskommen  )


----------



## orca113 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Das kann nur ein kurzer Schluckauf gewesen sein.



aktuell immer noch. Nun bin ich an meinem Mac unter Safari.


----------



## phila_delphia (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Also ich hatte mir das Upgrade unkomplizierter vorgestellt. Ich habe die Bestellung gestern abgeschickt und noch keinen Bestätigungs-Link erhalten.

Nun habe ich nochmal beim Service angerufen und gehört, ich solle die Bestellung einfach noch einmal buchen... dann sollte es klappen...

Bin gespannt. Ärgerlich wäre aber wenn ich auf diese Weise 2 Online Abo Upgrades an der Backe hätte.

Grüße

phila


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



orca113 schrieb:


> aktuell immer noch. Nun bin ich an meinem Mac unter Safari.


Mh, es gibt hier keine Abhängigkeiten vom Browser, das ist alles Serverseitig ermittelt.
Laut System hast du den aktiven Status - ich sehe ihn auch.


----------



## phila_delphia (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Bisschen nen Saftladen das bei Euch?!

Die Support Dame von vorhin sagte: "Nochmal bestellen und falls kein Link kommt wieder anrufen..."

 Kein Link kommt.

Ich ruf wieder an.

Die nächste Dame: "Sie haben ja zwei Bestellungen!!"

Ich: "Ja, mir wurde geraten noch eine Bestellung aufzugeben. Aber ich habe noch immer keinen Link."

Sie: "Da kann ich ihnen auch nicht helfen. Da müssen sie sich an den App Support wenden."

Ich: "Aber mir wurde gesagt, ich solle mich hier wieder melden"

Sie: "Tut mir leid schreiben Sie an den App Support."

Da frag ich mich - wozu ist denn dann bitte diese Hotline, bei der ich jetzt (inclusive gestern) das dritte mal angerufen habe?!

Grüße

phila


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> Bisschen nen Saftladen das bei Euch?!
> 
> Die Support Dame von vorhin sagte: "Nochmal bestellen und falls kein Link kommt wieder anrufen..."
> 
> ...



Kannst Du mir bitte per PN Deinen echten Namen schicken? Dann versuche ich, herauszufinden, was da los ist.

Und sorry dafür.


----------



## phila_delphia (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir bitte per PN Deinen echten Namen schicken? Dann versuche ich, herauszufinden, was da los ist.
> 
> Und sorry dafür.



Ui... Der Chef persönlich! DIe Hilfe nehme ich dankend an, denn vom App Support habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.

Vielen Dank!

Grüße

phila


----------



## phila_delphia (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

So hier einer meiner wenigen - beabsichtigten Doppelposts!

Herzlichen Dank an die "Graue Eminenz". Nach der Weiterleitung und einem freundlichen Kontakt mit Rainer Rosshirt (war das echt DER Rainer Rosshirt?!) hat es nun ganz flink geklappt.

Nun steht einem unbeschwerten Genuss Eurer Seite nichts mehr im Wege.



Beste Grüße

phila


----------



## Mutant (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Bin vom Heft-Abo auf das Digital-Abo umgestiegen. Hat soweit ohne Probleme geklappt.

Woher bekomme ich jetzt aber das Heft als PDF?


----------



## hanfi104 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Mutant schrieb:


> Bin vom Heft-Abo auf das Digital-Abo umgestiegen. Hat soweit ohne Probleme geklappt.
> 
> Woher bekomme ich jetzt aber das Heft als PDF?


Auf der Computec Seite einloggen, links auf "Meine digitalen Produkte" da findest du deine Hefte.



Wieso kann man ein Einzelheft PDF nur mit Paypal bezahlen? Ich werden diesen Drecksladen niemals nutzen! Warum gibts es keine Sepalastschrift?!
Und wenn man einmal auf kaufen klickt ist es sogar schon bestellt, habe deswegen mal eine Mahnung bekommen (bei der ein Zettel für Sepalastschrift bei Lag, welch Ironie). Ich möchte PCGH gerne Geld geben aber so(Paypal) nicht!


----------



## RavionHD (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Gibt's den Abostern unter den Namen nicht mehr?


----------



## Mutant (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Auf der Computec Seite einloggen, links auf "Meine digitalen Produkte" da findest du deine Hefte.


Danke für die Antwort.
Hab ich schon fast befürchtet. Da ist bei mir nix 
Hab am Montag Abend aber schon mal den Support angeschrieben, sollte wohl bald mal eine Rückmeldung kommen (Vorgangsnummer hab ich schon mal).


----------



## hanfi104 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Mein altes Heft ist auch nicht mehr drin. Das aktuelle 08/2016 (vom Freund bezahlen lassen) ist aber drin


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> (war das echt DER Rainer Rosshirt?!)


Man munkelt, er existiere tatsächlich.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Kann man nicht mal heimlich ein Foto von Rainer machen und ihn öffentlich outen? Sonst werd ich nie glauben, dass es den Mann ohne Gesicht wirklich gibt!


----------



## Rarek (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

was macht denn unser Gesichtsloser den ganzen Tag so? ist er euer Admin und sitzt den ganzen Tag im Serverraum, wo auf der Tür "beware of Admin" steht?


----------



## orca113 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Kann man nicht mal heimlich ein Foto von Rainer machen und ihn öffentlich outen? Sonst werd ich nie glauben, dass es den Mann ohne Gesicht wirklich gibt!



Habe mir sagen lassen man benötigt ein Weitwinkel Objektiv für den...


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Kann man nicht mal heimlich ein Foto von Rainer machen und ihn öffentlich outen? Sonst werd ich nie glauben, dass es den Mann ohne Gesicht wirklich gibt!


Hast du mal Hellraiser gesehen? Foto von RRossi zu machen ist ähnlich dem Öffnen der Puzzlebox ...

Aber genug Offtopic


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du mal Hellraiser gesehen? Foto von RRossi zu machen ist ähnlich dem Öffnen der Puzzlebox ...
> 
> Aber genug Offtopic



Ne, noch lange nicht genug OT, jedenfalls nicht wenn's um Rossi geht   
Trägt er eigentlich immer noch Vokuhila wie Anno 92?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier übrigens ein Link zu einem Interview mit RR, mit sehr tiefen Einblicken in RRs Psyche  : Interview: Rainer Rosshirt - ASM, Amiga Joker, Power Play, Play Time, Amiga Games, Happy Computer, PC Joker


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Die Betonung verschiebt sich im Laufe der Zeit immer mehr von "hila" auf "voku", sehr zu seinem Leidwesen


----------



## Pixy (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo PCGH Team,

kann sein das meine Frage hier bereits irgendwo beantwortet wurde, möchte mir ungern jetzt 300 Post's durchlesen.
Wenn man ein Online Abo abschließt, verlängert es sich nach Ablauf automatisch oder läuft es aus und man muss sich selbst drum kümmern?

Ich persönlich kümmere mich lieber selber darum, da man sowas ja mal schnell vergessen kann und schwupps fehlt das Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte, weil die Jungs von PCGH schneller waren mit dem abbuchen.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Pixy schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Team,
> 
> kann sein das meine Frage hier bereits irgendwo beantwortet wurde, möchte mir ungern jetzt 300 Post's durchlesen.
> Wenn man ein Online Abo abschließt, verlängert es sich nach Ablauf automatisch oder läuft es aus und man muss sich selbst drum kümmern?
> ...



Abos laufen ohne Zutun selbstständig weiter.


----------



## Pixy (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit der Kündigung, ohne dass diese sofort greift?
Ich denke gleich über ein Jahresabo nach, was dann in einem Jahr ist, sehe ich wenn es soweit ist.
Daher möchte ich nicht, dass es automatisch abgebucht wird.

Das Abo für ein Jahr, möchte ich natürlich dennoch voll nutzen.
Möchte eben nur nicht, im Letzten Moment kündigen müssen oder dergleichen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Pixy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit der Kündigung, ohne dass diese sofort greift?
> Ich denke gleich über ein Jahresabo nach, was dann in einem Jahr ist, sehe ich wenn es soweit ist.
> ...



Ich denke schon, dass das geht. Dann musst Du die Kündigung eben genau formulieren.

Allerdings solltest Du wissen, dass man nach der "Mindestlaufzeit" jederzeit kündigen kann. Restgeld gibt es dann anteilig zurück.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Einfach die Standardklausel 

"ich kündige zum nächst möglichen Zeitpunkt" und fertig. Kannst du direkt rausschicken nach dem du das Abo abgeschlossen hast


----------



## Astimon (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Unter jedem Artikel gibt es doch diese "Schnäppchen-Tipps (Anzeige)"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider hat diese Anzeige (trotz Online-Abos) ein extrem nerviges Verhalten.
Beim runterscrollen ist die Maus kurzzeitig über der Anzeige, ohne Verzögerung klappt die Anzeige auf und zeigt 10 Angebote an.
Da mich das nicht die Bohne interessiert, scrolle ich weiter und zwar so weit, dass das erste angezeigte Kommentar ganz oben auf dem Bildschirm ist.
Jetzt entscheidet sich die Anzeige, sich mit etwas Verzögerung wieder zu verkleinern, womit sich die ganze Seite verschiebt und das erste Kommentar nicht mehr sichtbar ist.

Kann man diese Anzeige ausblenden, sie mit Verzögerung öffnen lassen oder irgendetwas anderes machen um dieses Verhalten zu beheben?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Astimon schrieb:


> Unter jedem Artikel gibt es doch diese "Schnäppchen-Tipps (Anzeige)"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Astimon,

ich überlege mir dazu mal was, danke für das konstruktive Feedback.


----------



## orca113 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Habt ihr die Anzeigen "online Abonennt" oder wie das hieß was unterhalb des Avatars zu sehen war abgeschafft? Habe schonmal gefragt deswegen aber es wird bei mir nicht mehr angezeigt obwohl es aktiviert ist in den Einstellungen. Auf keinem meiner Geräte mit denen ich das Forum nutze.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Mh, nein - eigentlich nicht.  Irgendwas passt da bei der Abfrage nicht mehr. O_O Ich prüfe das.

*Edit* geht wieder.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ah jetzt ja...   es war zwischendrin mal kurz wieder an aber dann Tagelang gar nicht mehr daher war ich stutzig


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Astimon schrieb:


> Unter jedem Artikel gibt es doch diese "Schnäppchen-Tipps (Anzeige)"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und, wie findest Du es jetzt?


----------



## Astimon (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Krass, das ging ja schnell, Vielen Dank!

Die Schnäppchen-Tipps sind nach rechts in die Spalte gewandert richtig? Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Astimon schrieb:


> Krass, das ging ja schnell, Vielen Dank!
> 
> Die Schnäppchen-Tipps sind nach rechts in die Spalte gewandert richtig? Gefällt mir sehr gut.



Herzlichen willkommen beim Online-Abo.


----------



## Rizoma (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Endlich PCGH auch ohne Adblock keine Werbung 

Und da ich zu meinen Versprechen stehe wurde es das Online-Abo auch gleich gemacht. Gute Arbeit soll ja auch entlohnt werden 

Danke PCGH


----------



## Mysterion (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Lesen die Abonnenten qualitativ hochwertigere Artikel? 

EDIT: Vielen Dank für die Zensur.


----------



## KillercornyX (4. August 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich bin ein bisl am Digital-Abo interessiert. Wie muss ich denn vorgehen wenn ich das mit meinem Foren-Account verknüpfen möchte?


----------



## TammerID (4. August 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich bin ein bisl am Digital-Abo interessiert. Wie muss ich denn vorgehen wenn ich das mit meinem Foren-Account verknüpfen möchte?



Alle notwendigen Informationen findest du im Artikel:

HIER


----------



## KillercornyX (4. August 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ok, wer richtig lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Stern1710 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hab vor etwas einer Woche auch mein Online-Abo dazugekauft


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. August 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Habe letzten Sonntag das Digitalabo zu meinem normalen Heftabo dazugenommen ... 12 € für Digitalausgabe, Heftarchiv und Onlineabo sind es auch alle Fälle wert.


----------



## Colorona (1. September 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Liebe PCGH, offenbar kann eure Website den Adblocker umgehen - Glückwunsch. Ich habe es zwar mehrmals ohne versucht aber eure Seite ist  durch die ganze Werbung und mindestens 6 Trackern, die im Hintergrund  laufen, so extrem langsam, dass es einfach unlustig ist sich auch nur irgendwas anzuschauen.  Gerne würde ich euch ja unterstützen, aber mit der Werbung, die mir  jetzt trotz Adblockers angezeigt wird bringt ihr mich eher dazu, ihn  ganz sicher nicht mehr auszuschalten. Warum? Weil es entweder Werbung  für Glücksspiel ist, oder für irgendwelche sehr offensichtliche Scams,  wie "Das Militär hat eine neue Technologie freigegeben - sichere dir  dein Exemplar von einer neuartigen Taschenlampe, die schon bald wieder  verboten sein wird".

Wenn ich also mit solcher Werbung rechnen  muss, dann lieber doch nicht. Sorry PCGH aber immer schlechter werdenden  News, die zum Großteil absolut nichts mehr mit Hardware zu tun haben  und dazu noch Werbung für Onlinebetrüger zahle ich dann sicher nicht  noch aktiv mit einem Online-Abo, oder passiv durch Abschalten des  Adblockers.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. September 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Colorona schrieb:


> Liebe PCGH, offenbar kann eure Website den Adblocker umgehen - Glückwunsch. Ich habe es zwar mehrmals ohne versucht aber eure Seite ist  durch die ganze Werbung und mindestens 6 Trackern, die im Hintergrund  laufen, so extrem langsam, dass es einfach unlustig ist sich auch nur irgendwas anzuschauen.  Gerne würde ich euch ja unterstützen, aber mit der Werbung, die mir  jetzt trotz Adblockers angezeigt wird bringt ihr mich eher dazu, ihn  ganz sicher nicht mehr auszuschalten. Warum? Weil es entweder Werbung  für Glücksspiel ist, oder für irgendwelche sehr offensichtliche Scams,  wie "Das Militär hat eine neue Technologie freigegeben - sichere dir  dein Exemplar von einer neuartigen Taschenlampe, die schon bald wieder  verboten sein wird".
> 
> Wenn ich also mit solcher Werbung rechnen  muss, dann lieber doch nicht. Sorry PCGH aber immer schlechter werdenden  News, die zum Großteil absolut nichts mehr mit Hardware zu tun haben  und dazu noch Werbung für Onlinebetrüger zahle ich dann sicher nicht  noch aktiv mit einem Online-Abo, oder passiv durch Abschalten des  Adblockers.



Hallo Colorona,

danke für Dein Feedback. Wir setzen bei unserer Technologie auf denselben Anbieter wie z. B. Spiegel und Gamestar. Du siehst bei uns also genau die Werbung, die Du als Adblocker-User da auch sehen wirst.

Dass wir nach Start des Online-Abos zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt auch für Adblock-User Werbung ausspielen, wurde vom Tag 1 an gesagt. Da haben wir also nichts verheimlicht. Dass diese Werbung jetzt nicht immer qualitativ hochwertig ist, ist ein notwendiges Übel. Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich das bessert.

Zum Ende Deines Postings wird es für mich dann wirr. Bis dahin ging es nur um Zwangswerbung - dann sind plötzlich die "News immer schlechter". Kannst Du das belegen? Mir bringen solche pauschalen Aussagen leider überhaupt nichts. Das solltest Du verstehen. Ich kann ja nicht Gedanken lesen, auch wenn das vielleicht manche hier glauben. 

Beim allerletzten Argument, dass Du uns deswegen dann auch nicht durch Abschalten des Adblockers unterstützen willst, da bin ich dann ganz raus. Da komme ich einfach nicht mehr mit.


----------



## orca113 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



> dazu noch Werbung für Onlinebetrüger



@Thilo wenn du sowas oben in seinem Post meinst, das hatte ich damals auch schonmal gemeldet. Diese "Werbung" wo gesagt wird z.B.: "Student verdient mit dieser Methode 500€ am Tag..." Oder "Schock für Abnehmindustrie, verlieren sie jeden Tag X Kilo"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Wer jetzt mal 14 Tage kostenlos testen will: Alle Infos stehen im Artikel: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen mussen [Update: Test-Abo]


----------



## W111 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> .................Dass diese Werbung jetzt nicht immer qualitativ hochwertig ist, ist ein notwendiges Übel. Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich das bessert.....................................Wer jetzt mal 14 Tage kostenlos testen will.........



Lohnt sich für mich als gelegentlicher Nutzer von PCGH nicht, zudem bin ich zu faul mir wegen _"14Tagen kostenlos"_ konzentriert die gesamte verlinkte Seite durchzulesen um ja keinen Fehler zu machen und dann a posteriori festzustellen in einer ABO Falle zu landen.

Ich bin eher der Typ Nutzer, der sein Nutzungsverhalten durch solche Maßnahmen wie: "_entweder du zahlst oder wir ballern dich mit qualitativ fragwürdiger Werbung zu" _weiter reduziert und/oder stattdessen auf andere Seiten verlagert.

Für mich gestaltet sich das wie folgt:
Soweit ich (überwiegend) im Forum Netzwerk und Internet ein paar Usern Tipps gebe oder bei Problemen behilflich bin verwende ich dafür Zeit und erworbenes externes know how. Führen die Beiträge zur Lösung eines Problems, entweder beim Threadersteller oder Hintergrundleser, dann ist das ein positiver Aspekt für PCGH und veranlasst andere User ggfs. mal reinzuschauen. Übertragen auf alle Unterforen ergibt sich hierdurch ein qualitativer Aspekt mit Rückwirkung auf die Motivation von Forennutzern bestimmte Seiten wie PCGH, HDL, Computerbase etc. zu nutzen. Es sind ergo die User, die ein Forum charakterisieren und qualitativ beeinflussen.

Es erschließen sich mir die Argumente für ein werbefreies ABO aus Sicht des Plattformbetreibers jedoch  leiste ich ungerne Beiträge und beteilige mich auf mehreren Seiten an deren Finanzierung. In der Folge wäre ein möglicher Trend, dass die Frequenz des Besuchs dieser Seite kontinuierlich sinkt und wenn es sie nicht mehr gäbe wäre es auch kein Verlust mehr.


----------



## alm0st (9. September 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich bin dann wohl 80 bis die Windows Phone App mal kommt....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



alm0st schrieb:


> Ich bin dann wohl 80 bis die Windows Phone App mal kommt....



Das weiß man aber als Windows Phone Nutzer doch vorher, das OS hat leider keine Chance mehr populär zu werden, da selbst Big-Player keine Apps rausbringen.


----------



## alm0st (10. September 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das weiß man aber als Windows Phone Nutzer doch vorher, das OS hat leider keine Chance mehr populär zu werden, da selbst Big-Player keine Apps rausbringen.



Angeblich war dort schon vor 3 Monaten was in der Mache. Steam hat seine App schließlich auch endlich released. Und kaufen würd ich mir ein Windowsphone sicher nicht, bekomm ich über meine Firma kostenlos.


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



W111 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich für mich als gelegentlicher Nutzer von PCGH nicht, zudem bin ich zu faul mir wegen _"14Tagen kostenlos"_ konzentriert die gesamte verlinkte Seite durchzulesen um ja keinen Fehler zu machen und dann a posteriori festzustellen in einer ABO Falle zu landen.


Hallo,

mal abgesehen von dem "Hinderniss", dass wir keinerlei Daten von dir haben, mit der du eine Zwangs-Zahlung nach Ablauf des Test-Abos vollführen würdest, ist es nicht in unserem Sinne etwas zum Testen anzubieten, was dann gleich automatisch kostenpflichtig wird.  Test-Abo = Test. Einfach den Code der Seite einlösen - fertig.  Nach den 14 Tagen ist es abgelaufen.



> wenn es sie nicht mehr gäbe wäre es auch kein Verlust mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fändest du sicher irre geil, wenn das jemand über deinen Arbeitsplatz sagt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. September 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



alm0st schrieb:


> Ich bin dann wohl 80 bis die Windows Phone App mal kommt....



Welche Windows-Phone-App meinst Du eigentlich? Von der PCGH-App?


----------



## alm0st (14. September 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Welche Windows-Phone-App meinst Du eigentlich? Von der PCGH-App?



Ja, ich würde gerne das digital Abo nutzen.


----------



## cdo (4. November 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Habe mich vor einigen Tagen auch entschieden mein "normales" Heftabo um das PCGH Digital-Upgrade-Abo zu erweitern. EUR 12,- / Jahr dafür ist wirklich ein gutes Angebot. Die Werbung auf PCGH.de hat mich am Computerbildschirm nie gestört, aber wenn man die Seite mobil/via Phone abruft, tippe ich doch relativ oft -aus versehen- auf irgendeinen Werbebanner beim herumscrollen. Ist kein Beinbruch und auch absolut verständlich, dass da Werbung ist, aber irgendwie hat doch der Bequemlichkeitsfaktor Oberhand gewonnen und jetzt ohne Werbung lässt es sich viel angehnehmer lesen. Zusätzlich hat man das wohlige Gefühl, PCGH zu unterstützen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. November 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



cdo schrieb:


> Habe mich vor einigen Tagen auch entschieden mein "normales" Heftabo um das PCGH Digital-Upgrade-Abo zu erweitern. EUR 12,- / Jahr dafür ist wirklich ein gutes Angebot. Die Werbung auf PCGH.de hat mich am Computerbildschirm nie gestört, aber wenn man die Seite mobil/via Phone abruft, tippe ich doch relativ oft -aus versehen- auf irgendeinen Werbebanner beim herumscrollen. Ist kein Beinbruch und auch absolut verständlich, dass da Werbung ist, aber irgendwie hat doch der Bequemlichkeitsfaktor Oberhand gewonnen und jetzt ohne Werbung lässt es sich viel angehnehmer lesen. Zusätzlich hat man das wohlige Gefühl, PCGH zu unterstützen



Bei so einem Posting hast nicht nur Du wohlige Gefühle.


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Bei mir war es die beste Entscheidung. Preis/Leistung top Hoffe das PCGH es noch lange zu diesem Preis anbieten kann.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2016)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es die beste Entscheidung. Preis/Leistung top Hoffe das PCGH es noch lange zu diesem Preis anbieten kann.



Hoffentlich bald mit mehr Features zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## Zeonius (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

bin am überlegen mir auch so was zu holen hol mir zwar nie das heft sondern lese nur hier die sachen aber dafür brauch ich glaub ich kein abo


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Zeonius schrieb:


> bin am überlegen mir auch so was zu holen hol mir zwar nie das heft sondern lese nur hier die sachen aber dafür brauch ich glaub ich kein abo



Wenn Du ein Online-Abo abschließt, unterstützt Du auf jeden Fall direkt die Redaktion, so viel ist sicher.


----------



## Zeonius (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

ja das is mir klar muss aber selber schauen wie ich mit meinen Kosten klar Komm ^^


----------



## FX9590 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Der Code TEST-ABO-PCGH funktioniert nicht mehr da er angeblich abgelaufen ist! 

Tja, der gute Wille war auf meiner Seite da. Warum man so etwas aber nur bis Ende 2016 zeitlich begrenzt ist mir nicht klar!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. März 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



FX9590 schrieb:


> Der Code TEST-ABO-PCGH funktioniert nicht mehr da er angeblich abgelaufen ist!
> 
> Tja, der gute Wille war auf meiner Seite da. Warum man so etwas aber nur bis Ende 2016 zeitlich begrenzt ist mir nicht klar!



Dann probier doch mal Deinen guten Willen noch mal aus, sollte gehen.


----------



## orca113 (8. April 2017)

*Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo Zusammen, habe es an "oberster" Stelle hier im Forum schon kund getan aber ich wollte mal hören ob ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht wurde.

Habe mein Print Abo gekündigt. Hatte das Print-Abo schon länger und als damals das online Abo (Werbefreier Zugang zu PCGHX) kam habe ich mir das auch sofort gegönnt. Jetzt erhielt ich das Kündigungsbestätigungsschreiben zum Print-Abo mit dem Hinweis das ich die Ausgaben noch bis November bekomme. Gleichzeitig erhielt ich ein weiteres schreiben in dem stand das online Abo ebenfalls gekündigt ist aber mit annähernd sofortiger Wirkung. (Schreiben kamen am 31.03. und seit dem 05.04. sehe ich mir die absolute Sch3isse an Werbung und Konsumgehirnwäsche auf meiner Lieblingsseite im Netz an). 

Also bevor ich jetzt ein neues Online Abo abschließe möchte ich mal wissen ob das seine Richtigkeit hat das das bei mir sofort weggefallen ist obwohl die Print Ausgaben bis November er kommen.
Bei euch auch so gewesen ? Irgendjemand?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Wie bereits geschrieben, das ist so nicht gedacht und ich weiß noch nicht, wo der Fehler liegt. Ich habe eine Vermutung, aber ohne den Kollegen, der das bei uns im Haus betreut, kann ich das nicht fixen lassen.

Leider kam am Freitag keine Antwort, aber ich hake nach.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, das ist so nicht gedacht und ich weiß noch nicht, wo der Fehler liegt. Ich habe eine Vermutung, aber ohne den Kollegen, der das bei uns im Haus betreut, kann ich das nicht fixen lassen.
> 
> Leider kam am Freitag keine Antwort, aber ich hake nach.



Ja Danke dir Thilo  weiß das du dich eigentlich immer kümmerst. Dachte nur mal ich höre mal wie das eventuell bei anderen gelaufen ist.


Edit: Mir wurde gerade mitgeteilt das es früher eingestellt wird das es nur ein Upgrade war.


----------



## KI_Kong (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

"Sie sehen in der Community-Leiste, ob ihr Online-Abo aktiv ist."
Ich seh's noch nicht, kann's sein, dass es noch dauert?
Ich hab da jetzt noch einen Link per Email erhalten aber der führt zu
"Die Aktivierung Deines Online-Abo-Accounts war nicht erfolgreich."
Ok und jetzt nochmal geklickt seh ich "Dieser Account ist bereits als Online-Abo-Account aktiviert."
Jetzt seh ich "Online-Abo aktiv." Passt, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Schön zu hören. Eigentlich sollte das mit weniger "Drama" laufen, aber wenns jetzt geht, wird Nachforschen eh schwierig. Beim nächsten Mal immer schön Screenshots machen. 

Danke und viel Spaß mit dem Abo.


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Nach der Aktivierung kann es u.U. ein bisschen dauern, aber max. 5 Minuten, bis das alles umgestellt ist.


----------



## Filmrissverleih (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hi.
Habe das Online Abo am 06.06. bestellt, aktivierung kein Problem.
Am GamingPC definitv die PCGH Seite ohne Werbung gelesen.
Jetzt sitze ich seit ein paar Tagen nur mit dem Laptop rum und hier wird mir Werbung angezeigt.
Einloggen/Ausloggen bringt nichts. Gibt es eine DIY-Hilfe? Wo genau in der Leiste soll "Online-Abo-aktiv" stehen?


Danke
Daniel


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Filmrissverleih schrieb:


> Hi.
> Habe das Online Abo am 06.06. bestellt, aktivierung kein Problem.
> Am GamingPC definitv die PCGH Seite ohne Werbung gelesen.
> Jetzt sitze ich seit ein paar Tagen nur mit dem Laptop rum und hier wird mir Werbung angezeigt.
> ...



Also wenn Dein Abo aktiv ist und Du eingeloggt bist, siehst Du auf der Main rechts oben im Loginbereich das hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich check das mal.

*Edit* Ich schicke dir eine PN.


----------



## Alex_BT (2. September 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo miteinander,

habe vor 2 Stunden ein Digital + Online Abo im Shop abgeschlossen und bisher noch keine Reaktion erhalten. Bei der angegebenen Mailadresse [abos@ale...] ist alles leer, auch Spam.
Könnt ihr schauen, ob das geklappt hat? Bankeinzug etc. ist alles mitgegeben worden.

Grüße & Danke
Alex_BT


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo,

wir haben keinen Einblick in Kaufdaten. Ich kann nur morgen mal schauen, ob eine Bestätigung einging- das geht aber nur, wenn deine E-Mail-Adresse bei der Bestellung mit der deines Accounts hier übereinstimmt. Alternativ schicke mir die bitte hier per PN. Ansonsten wende dich bitte direkt an unseren Abo-Dienstleister. Computec Shop - Kontakt


----------



## Alex_BT (3. September 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Danke, habe dir eine PN geschickt.
Mailadresse habe ich ja schon halb oben gepostet.


----------



## ODIN-BF4 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo ,ich bekomme einfach keine mail fuer mein Abo test .


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



ODIN-BF4 schrieb:


> Hallo ,ich bekomme einfach keine mail fuer mein Abo test .


Aber laut System hast du ein aktives Online-Abo. Hat es also mittlerweile funktioniert?


----------



## TheJudge (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Irgend etwas mit eurem Kalender scheint nicht zu stimmen. Hatte am Vorgestern eine Mail erhalten das mein Probe-Abbo in 3 Tagen ausläuft ->


> Dein Onlineabo läuft in 3 Tagen, also am 26.09.2017 um 13:20 Uhr aus.


naja, besser spät als nie


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Könnte mit der Erneuerung der Datenbank-Software zu tun haben. Wenn die E-Mail noch mal kommen sollte, bitte Bescheid geben.


----------



## Ernie12345 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

zum 1.1. erstmal ein ABO abgeschlossen 
alleine mit Hilfe des Forums Graka/Gehäuse/Netzteil/Monitor gekauft


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Ernie12345 schrieb:


> zum 1.1. erstmal ein ABO abgeschlossen
> alleine mit Hilfe des Forums Graka/Gehäuse/Netzteil/Monitor gekauft



Willkommen


----------



## CTmanGer (21. März 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Liebe Redaktion

Super Arbeit!

Hab auch das  PCGH Digital-Abo seit letzter Woche
abgeschlossen.
Nur habe ich ein kleines Problem:

Die PC Games Hardware App erkennt mein Abonnement weder auf dem Android Handy (Note8) noch dem iPad.

Bestellung 2900113015
Abonummer 267300021283


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. März 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



CTmanGer schrieb:


> Liebe Redaktion
> 
> Super Arbeit!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wo hast Du denn das Abo abgeschlossen? Bei Apple direkt?


----------



## CTmanGer (21. März 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo hast Du denn das Abo abgeschlossen? Bei Apple direkt?



Computec Shop also direkt über den Link von pcgameshardware.de

pcgameshardware.de funktioniert - bin da als Abonnement freigeschaltet
auch schon einige PCGH+ Artikel gelesen

Bin zufrieden mit eurer Arbeit 


Computec Shop - auch da kann ich die aktuelle Zeitschrift runterladen als PDF

Ich habe Computec auch schon eine Email geschickt.
Ist ja deren und nicht euer Problem 

Manchmal läuft halt etwas schief...
Wie bei Amazon Prime, wenn die über Hermes versenden. Die finden meine Adresse nie, wenn ich sie nicht draußen abfange... mich einfach auf die Strasse stelle und den boten Anhalte zwischen 15 und 16 Wohne anscheinend bei Hermes am Ende der Route  ... haben kurz vor Feierabend keinen Bock mehr... Shit happens... 
SRY OT


----------



## drstoecker (1. April 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

wenn ich ein digital abo abschliesse, kann ich das dann auf meinem iphone sowie auf meinem pc parallel nutzen? der vorgänger hat das ja schon angesprochen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. April 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



drstoecker schrieb:


> wenn ich ein digital abo abschliesse, kann ich das dann auf meinem iphone sowie auf meinem pc parallel nutzen? der vorgänger hat das ja schon angesprochen.



Beim Digitalabo hast Du alles. PDF, App-Versionen, werbefreie Webseite, Plus-Artikel.


----------



## drstoecker (2. April 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ok danke aber über iOS kann ich nur das normale Abo abschließen. Müsste dann das Abo direkt über Computec abschließen und dann mit einem freischaltcode in der iOS app freischalten.
update:
habs über mein Handy abgeschlossen bzw. Über die Computec App, für die pcgh Homepage war nur noch eine Aktivierung meines Accounts nötig und jetzt habe ich von überall Zugriff.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ok danke aber über iOS kann ich nur das normale Abo abschließen. Müsste dann das Abo direkt über Computec abschließen und dann mit einem freischaltcode in der iOS app freischalten.
> update:
> habs über mein Handy abgeschlossen bzw. Über die Computec App, für die pcgh Homepage war nur noch eine Aktivierung meines Accounts nötig und jetzt habe ich von überall Zugriff.



Die Abos, die Apple direkt anbietet, können wir leider nicht derart "pimpen", weil dann Apple das komplette Datenhandling übernimmt. Das geht nur bei Abos über uns.


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ja hatte das gesehen deshalb habe ich das ja über Computec gemacht und nicht über iOS.


----------



## tetam (16. April 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Das ist ja interessant


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. April 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



tetam schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant



Was meinst Du genau?


----------



## Indiman (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Würde gerne ein PCGH Digital-Abo abonnieren!! Aber nur jeden Monat bezahlen also Abo-Preis pro Monat ist dies möglich ???


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Indiman schrieb:


> Würde gerne ein PCGH Digital-Abo abonnieren!! Aber nur jeden Monat bezahlen also Abo-Preis pro Monat ist dies möglich ???



Hallo,

Du meinst ein Digitalabo mit monatlicher Bezahlweise? Da gibt es aktuell nur als PCGH-Plus-Abo.

Ich nehme aber an, Dir ist das PDF wichtig?


----------



## Indiman (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ja genau


----------



## kung-schu (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo,
ich habe seit dem 03.06.18 das PCGH Digital Abo für 12 Monate. Ich kann in der PCGH App und auf PC Games Hardware einzelne Ausgaben lesen, wenn ich sie anklicke. Allerdings weder in der App noch auf der Webseite im Punkt "Abonnements" etwas aktiv - "Keine Abonnements gefunden - Freischaltcode". Müsste hier nicht des PCGH Digital Abo hinterlegt sein? Um was für einen Freischaltcode handelt es sich?

Und: wie kann ich Heftarchive aus den vergangenen Jahren donwloaden? Ist das als Paket irgendwo möglich? Wenn ja, wie?
Danke vorab.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



kung-schu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe seit dem 03.06.18 das PCGH Digital Abo für 12 Monate. Ich kann in der PCGH App und auf PC Games Hardware einzelne Ausgaben lesen, wenn ich sie anklicke. Allerdings weder in der App noch auf der Webseite im Punkt "Abonnements" etwas aktiv - "Keine Abonnements gefunden - Freischaltcode". Müsste hier nicht des PCGH Digital Abo hinterlegt sein? Um was für einen Freischaltcode handelt es sich?
> 
> Und: wie kann ich Heftarchive aus den vergangenen Jahren donwloaden? Ist das als Paket irgendwo möglich? Wenn ja, wie?
> Danke vorab.



Hallo,

Was Dir da angezeigt wird, ist sehr wahrscheinlich das Apple-eigene Abo, das Du ja gar nicht gekauft hast. Die Anzeige können wir leider nicht ändern, denn Apple verlangt danach.

Meinst Du bei den Archiven die PDFs oder die App-Versionen?


----------



## kung-schu (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was Dir da angezeigt wird, ist sehr wahrscheinlich das Apple-eigene Abo, das Du ja gar nicht gekauft hast. Die Anzeige können wir leider nicht ändern, denn Apple verlangt danach.
> 
> Meinst Du bei den Archiven die PDFs oder die App-Versionen?



Wieso das Apple-eigene Abo? Hinter dem Link verbirgt sich doch "epaper.pcgameshardware.de" - gehört dies nicht zur PCGH / CMG?
Ich habe dies als Web-Äquivalent zur PCGH-App (Android) gedeutet. Bei beiden sehe ich unter "Abonnements" nichts ("Keine Abonnements gefunden - Freischaltcode").

Unter "shop.computec.de" hingegen ist unter "Meine digitalen Produkte" das PCGH-Magazin gelistet.

Mit dem Archiv meine ich die PDF-Dateien. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese als Paket auf einen Schlag herunterzuladen (zip Archiv o.ä.)?
Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



kung-schu schrieb:


> Wieso das Apple-eigene Abo? Hinter dem Link verbirgt sich doch "epaper.pcgameshardware.de" - gehört dies nicht zur PCGH / CMG?
> Ich habe dies als Web-Äquivalent zur PCGH-App (Android) gedeutet. Bei beiden sehe ich unter "Abonnements" nichts ("Keine Abonnements gefunden - Freischaltcode").
> 
> Unter "shop.computec.de" hingegen ist unter "Meine digitalen Produkte" das PCGH-Magazin gelistet.
> ...



Epaper gehört zu uns, doch. 

Es geht hier aber um die App - da die bei Apple eingestellt wird, muss es auch den Punkt (Apple)-Abo in der App geben. Da Du dieses Abo nicht hast, steht da auch "Kein Abo gefunden". Wie gesagt, das können wir leider nicht ändern. Solange Du auf Epaper.pcgh.de und in der App alles lesen kannst, passt alles.

Einen Download aller PDFs auf einmal können wir leider nicht ohne Weiteres bieten, weil das enorme Dateimengen sind.


----------



## mrpendulum (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Einen Download aller PDFs auf einmal können wir leider nicht ohne Weiteres bieten, weil das enorme Dateimengen sind.



Vielleicht weniger Youtube Videos Cachen und auf euern Server laden, damit wir uns fremdgenerierte Inhalte mit eurer davorgeschalteten Werbung über den Qualitativ schlechteren Player ansehen müssen  Und das meine ich nicht als gestichel, sondern ist mein Empfinden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Vielleicht weniger Youtube Videos Cachen und auf euern Server laden, damit wir uns fremdgenerierte Inhalte mit eurer davorgeschalteten Werbung über den Qualitativ schlechteren Player ansehen müssen  Und das meine ich nicht als gestichel, sondern ist mein Empfinden.



Das hat jetzt gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber ich nehme Dein Feedback trotzdem gerne mit.


----------



## kung-schu (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Epaper gehört zu uns, doch.
> 
> Es geht hier aber um die App - da die bei Apple eingestellt wird, muss es auch den Punkt (Apple)-Abo in der App geben. Da Du dieses Abo nicht hast, steht da auch "Kein Abo gefunden". Wie gesagt, das können wir leider nicht ändern. Solange Du auf Epaper.pcgh.de und in der App alles lesen kannst, passt alles.
> 
> Einen Download aller PDFs auf einmal können wir leider nicht ohne Weiteres bieten, weil das enorme Dateimengen sind.



Auch bei der Android App? Oder weil es "eine" App ("ein" Code) für Android und iOS ist?
Und dann ist es auch richtig, dass bei ePaper (dies hat ja nun nix mit Apple zu tun ;-P) kein Abo hinterlegt ist? -> Wofür ist dann dort der Menüpunkt, wenn mein Abo nicht hinterlegt wird?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



kung-schu schrieb:


> Auch bei der Android App? Oder weil es "eine" App ("ein" Code) für Android und iOS ist?
> Und dann ist es auch richtig, dass bei ePaper (dies hat ja nun nix mit Apple zu tun ;-P) kein Abo hinterlegt ist? -> Wofür ist dann dort der Menüpunkt, wenn mein Abo nicht hinterlegt wird?



Ich kann jetzt leider nicht in Deinen Account reinschauen. Ich schaue mal, wie ich das nachstellen kann.


----------



## Eddy08 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hi Leute ihr könnt mir sicher helfen, ich bin momentan kurz davor ein PCGH Abo abzuschließen. Da ich ein Freund von lesen auf Papier bin soll es auf jeden Fall die Print Ausgabe werden. Hinzu kommt natürlich auch die Online Version, damit ich die kostenpflichtigen Artikel lesen kann. Nur finde ich keine Informationen darüber was sich auf der DVD im Heft befindet.

Deshalb meine Frage, was ist auf der DVD?

mit freundlichen Grüßen euer Eddy08


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen mÃ¼ssen*



Eddy08 schrieb:


> Hi Leute ihr könnt mir sicher helfen, ich bin momentan kurz davor ein PCGH Abo abzuschließen. Da ich ein Freund von lesen auf Papier bin soll es auf jeden Fall die Print Ausgabe werden. Hinzu kommt natürlich auch die Online Version, damit ich die kostenpflichtigen Artikel lesen kann. Nur finde ich keine Informationen darüber was sich auf der DVD im Heft befindet.
> 
> Deshalb meine Frage, was ist auf der DVD?
> 
> mit freundlichen Grüßen euer Eddy08



Hallo Eddy,

danke für Deine Frage. Guter Plan, BTW 

Auf der DVD ist seit sehr langer Zeit immer eine Spiele-Vollversion drauf, dazu kommen vor allem meist exklusive, redaktionelle Videos. Wenn dann noch Platz ist, packen wir aktuelle Treiber und Tools drauf.
Hier findet Du eine Übersicht der letzten Vollversionen:
PC Games Hardware - Das Hardware-Magazin fur PC-Spieler

Reicht das fürs Erste?

Beste Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Sp3cial Us3r (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo zusammen, ab wann kann man bei seinem abgeschlossenen Digital Abo mit der 10€ Amazon Prämie rechnen?

Lg Sp3cial


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Sp3cial Us3r schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ab wann kann man bei seinem abgeschlossenen Digital Abo mit der 10€ Amazon Prämie rechnen?
> 
> Lg Sp3cial



Hallo,

laut meinem Kollegen, sobald das Abo "anläuft" - d. h. etwa um den Termin der ersten Heftlieferung und wenn das Abo bezahlt wurde plus ein paar Tage.

Wenn wir einen Namen oder sonstige Kontaktdaten von Dir hätten, könnten wir auch nachsehen, wie der Status ist.

Ansonsten:
Du kannst auch eine direkte Antwort von unserem Kundenservice erhalten, wenn Du eine Mail an computec@dpv.de schickst.


----------



## Sp3cial Us3r (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Servus Thilo, vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung habe eine PN mit den wichtigsten Daten zugesandt.

Viele Grüße

Sp3cial


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich habe bei mir ein etwas anderes Problem mit dem Abo, ich habe die Print abonniert aber gehe für eine Weile ins Ausland und bin mir nicht gerade sicher ob ich dort einen Briefkasten habe. Wegen dem habe ich den Kundendienst kontaktiert und die sagten mir das Abo wird nach dem Ende nicht fortgesetzt und beeindet.
Ich habe noch den Vorschlag gemacht das man mir die Magazine einfach Online sendet statt als Print aber das geht auch nicht  Das heisst, bis zum Ende des Abos werden die Zeitschriften wieder retourniert an den Verlag, kann man da nix machen? 

Will die Zeitschriften nicht an meine Eltern zum Aufbewahren senden lassen, entweder schmeissen sie die in dne Müll wenn die zu lange herumliegen oder senden sie mir nach falls möglich, aber ich will sie nich extra damit belasten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir ein etwas anderes Problem mit dem Abo, ich habe die Print abonniert aber gehe für eine Weile ins Ausland und bin mir nicht gerade sicher ob ich dort einen Briefkasten habe. Wegen dem habe ich den Kundendienst kontaktiert und die sagten mir das Abo wird nach dem Ende nicht fortgesetzt und beeindet.
> Ich habe noch den Vorschlag gemacht das man mir die Magazine einfach Online sendet statt als Print aber das geht auch nicht  Das heisst, bis zum Ende des Abos werden die Zeitschriften wieder retourniert an den Verlag, kann man da nix machen?
> 
> Will die Zeitschriften nicht an meine Eltern zum Aufbewahren senden lassen, entweder schmeissen sie die in dne Müll wenn die zu lange herumliegen oder senden sie mir nach falls möglich, aber ich will sie nich extra damit belasten.



Wäre  es keine Option für Dich, von Print auf Digital umzusteigen?


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wäre  es keine Option für Dich, von Print auf Digital umzusteigen?



Doch, ich hatte den Vorschlag gemacht auf die Online Version umzusteigen aber mir wurde vom Kundendienst gesagt es sei nicht möglich


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Doch, ich hatte den Vorschlag gemacht auf die Online Version umzusteigen aber mir wurde vom Kundendienst gesagt es sei nicht möglich



Also das muss ein Missverständnis gewesen sein, natürlich geht das.

Am besten teilst Du direkt per Mail an computec@dpv.dce unter Angabe Deiner Abo-Nr. oder/und Anschrift Deinen Umstellungswunsch mit.

Und idealerweise vorher unter shop.computec.de einen Account anlegen und die Mailadresse mitteilen, auf die dann das digitale Abo weiterlaufen soll.

Beste Grüße, Thilo


----------



## bnoob (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich überlege mir gerade, ein "Digital-Abo" abzuschließen.

Gibt es (viele) Plus-Artikel, die nicht im "Print" erscheinen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



bnoob schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir gerade, ein "Digital-Abo" abzuschließen.
> 
> Gibt es (viele) Plus-Artikel, die nicht im "Print" erscheinen?



Gute Überlegung. 

Die Frage verwirrt mich aber: Plus basiert zu 100 Prozent auf Print. Insofern kann die Antwort nur Nein heißen. Alle Plus-Artikel sind vorher in Print gelaufen.

Oder hast Du dazu noch Fragen?


----------



## bnoob (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ja, genau das war meine Frage.

Hätte ja sein können, dass im Plus mittlerweile auch Artikel sind, die es nie in die Print geschafft haben.

Dann gibt es wohl ein Digital-Abo, Zeit ist es


----------



## Blechbuex (5. September 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo,
Ich bekomme trotz Digital Abo,keine Ausgabe runtergeladen. 
Bin schon seit ca. 1 Woche Abonnent.
Online Abo Aktiv wird angezeigt.

Ist auch ziemlich undurchsichtig,wie man zu seiner Digital Ausgabe kommt,habs aber entdeckt
Lande dann beim Shop. computec.de,kann dort aber meine Ausgabe nicht runterladen.
Ausserdem wird mir immer die vorherige Ausgabe angeboten,nachdem ich 10/2018 angeklickt habe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. September 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Blechbuex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bekomme trotz Digital Abo,keine Ausgabe runtergeladen.
> Bin schon seit ca. 1 Woche Abonnent.
> Online Abo Aktiv wird angezeigt.
> ...



Hallo,

leider hat während meines Urlaubs niemand geantwortet, also kann ich erst jetzt antworten.

Kannst Du mir bitte per PN zumindest Deine Abonummer schicken, damit ich das nachprüfen lassen kann?

Danke, Thilo


----------



## Solarstorm (13. September 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich habe mir das digital Abo geleistet, und habe im PDF gesehen das der Ausgabe auch ein Spiel beiliegt.
Bekommen nur Abonenten der physikalischen Heftausgabe das Spiel oder finde ich irgendwo den Key online?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. September 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Solarstorm schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das digital Abo geleistet, und habe im PDF gesehen das der Ausgabe auch ein Spiel beiliegt.
> Bekommen nur Abonenten der physikalischen Heftausgabe das Spiel oder finde ich irgendwo den Key online?



Hallo Solarstrom, die PDF-Ausgabe entspricht dem PCGH-Magazin, also leider kein Key.
Nur die DVD-Ausgabe besitzt den Datenträger und die Spiele-Vollversion.


----------



## Solarstorm (14. September 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

IC, danke fuer die Info.


----------



## Reigenspieler (16. September 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Gerne würde ich ein Digital Abbo abschließen. Allerdings stört mich die 12 Monate Laufzeit. Ich habe bereits andere Abbos laufen wie von ZEIT oder Spiegel und kann alle monatlich kündigen. Ist bei der PCGH ähnliches geplant?


----------



## dRaMaTiC (16. September 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Kann  mich Reigenspieler nur anschließen. 12 Monate ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. September 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich ein Digital Abbo abschließen. Allerdings stört mich die 12 Monate Laufzeit. Ich habe bereits andere Abbos laufen wie von ZEIT oder Spiegel und kann alle monatlich kündigen. Ist bei der PCGH ähnliches geplant?





dRaMaTiC schrieb:


> Kann  mich Reigenspieler nur anschließen. 12 Monate ist schon ne Hausnummer.



Hallo,

kennt ihr schon das digitale Monatsabo?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...ws/Monatsabo-Print-Digital-oder-Plus-1261181/


----------



## Reigenspieler (17. September 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt ihr schon das digitale Monatsabo?
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...ws/Monatsabo-Print-Digital-oder-Plus-1261181/



Danke für das Feedback. Das kannte ich noch nicht. Ich schlage vor, ihr aktualisiert diesen Artikel, darin konnte ich die Info nicht finden. Beinhaltet das Monats-Abbo alle Leistungen des regulären Abbos?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. September 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback. Das kannte ich noch nicht. Ich schlage vor, ihr aktualisiert diesen Artikel, darin konnte ich die Info nicht finden. Beinhaltet das Monats-Abbo alle Leistungen des regulären Abbos?



Das digitale Monatsabo unterscheidet sich bei den Inhalten nicht vom Jahresabo.


----------



## trigger831 (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Moin. Wenn ich mir einen kostenpflichtigen Artikel erwerben möchte,wie lange kann ich diesen dann einsehen? Bin kein Online Abonnent.


----------



## oOWarCatOo (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ihr schaltet ja jetzt hier Werbung in Form von Artikeln. Da ich das Online-Abo habe, erwarte ich auch von dieser Art von Werbung verschont zu bleiben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...g-monitore-erklaert.html?posted=1#post9643234


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



trigger831 schrieb:


> Moin. Wenn ich mir einen kostenpflichtigen Artikel erwerben möchte,wie lange kann ich diesen dann einsehen? Bin kein Online Abonnent.



Wenn Du einen Plusartikel einzeln kaufst, dann kannst Du ihn immer ansehen.



oOWarCatOo schrieb:


> Ihr schaltet ja jetzt hier Werbung in Form von Artikeln. Da ich das Online-Abo habe, erwarte ich auch von dieser Art von Werbung verschont zu bleiben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...g-monitore-erklaert.html?posted=1#post9643234



Hallo Warcat, mit dem Onlineabo bieten wir eine Möglichkeit, die Webseite frei von externen Werbemitteln zu benutzen. Advertorials sind definitionsgemäß keine externen Werbemittel, aber natürlich verstehe ich Deinen Punkt.

Wir müssen uns dazu aber technisch etwas überlegen, denn ganz so einfach wie externe Werbemittel lassen sich Advertorials nicht ausblenden. Das wäre eine Hausaufgabe für 2019 und ich kann noch nicht sagen, wie wir das überhaupt umsetzen können.


----------



## trigger831 (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Bedanke mich. Jetzt bin ich dem Ganzen nicht mehr abgeneigt.


----------



## oOWarCatOo (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen Plusartikel einzeln kaufst, dann kannst Du ihn immer ansehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alles gut, ist im verlinkten Thema besprochen. Wenn ihr dazu eine Lösung findet, super!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



trigger831 schrieb:


> Bedanke mich. Jetzt bin ich dem Ganzen nicht mehr abgeneigt.



Der Tagespass und das Monatsabo sind da halt anders ausgelegt, das sind zeitlich begrenzte Komplettnutzungen.


----------



## RealKeyserSoze (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Also wenn ich das:

" PCGH Digital-Abo (ohne Print) "

abschließe, ist das " Digital Abo " mit enthalten ?

Konfus meinerseits weil, Auszug auf Hinweis zu den Abos:

"Das Digital-Abo ist nicht gleichzeitig mit einem aktiven Online-Abo nutzbar "
vermutlich ist schon ein bestehendes Digital Abo gemeint ?

Die Ganzen Informationen zu den Abos sind eigentlich Übersichtlich, 
aber schon fast zuviel .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



RealKeyserSoze schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das:
> 
> " PCGH Digital-Abo (ohne Print) "
> 
> ...



Das Onlineabo ist "nur" die werbefreie Webseite.

Das Digitalabo umfasst alle digitalen Hefte, Plus (also die Heftartikel im Weblayout) und das Onlineabo.


----------



## RealKeyserSoze (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

@Thilo

Habe ich mir schon gedacht, ich wollte mich nur nochmal absichern,
insgesamt ein gutes Angebot das PCGH Digital-Abo (ohne Print) bin nun dabei

Update:

Ich habe eben die Tabelle entdeckt, unter Was beinhaltet das Online-Abo?
habe ich gestern gar nicht gesehen, könnte ich drauf wetten das sie gestern nicht da war ^^


----------



## bnoob (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, jetzt war eine Mail mit einem Verknüpfungslink in meinem Posteingang 

Ich habe mir gerade das Digitalabo (39.99) gekauft und dazu einen Computec Meddia Group Account angelegt, weil der CMG Shop die Mailadresse mit der ich bei PCGH registriert bin nicht kannte.

Ich kann im Shop im Kundenbereich auch schon die aktuelle PCGH Ausgabe herunterladen.

Jetzt kann ich aber immer noch keine Plus-Artikel lesen und bekomme auch immer noch Werbung ausgespielt.

Dauert das erfahrungsgemäß etwas, oder muss ich noch irgendwie aktiv werden oder meine Accounts irgendwie verknüpfen?


----------



## RealKeyserSoze (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Gedulde dich noch eine halbe Stunde?
dann kannst du auch die +Artikel lesen,
eventuell neu einloggen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



RealKeyserSoze schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Ich habe eben die Tabelle entdeckt, unter Was beinhaltet das Online-Abo?
> habe ich gestern gar nicht gesehen, könnte ich drauf wetten das sie gestern nicht da war ^^



Also ich habe auch erst "online Abo" bestellt, für 12 Monate, was ja aber eigentlich nur diese Seite hier ohne Werbung ist, welche ich dank Adblocker eh nicht hatte.

Nun hab ich die Online-heft-Digital Ausgabe bestellt, für 4€(3,99 genau) im Monat, weil das für mich eigentlich ein unendliches Abo ist, was auch nach 12 Monaten weiterläuft.
Aber im Grunde ist ja ein 12 Monats-Abo auch nicht nur ein 12 Moants-Abo, wie das Monatsabo auch nicht nur für einen Monat läuft, wenn man nicht kündigt.
Also wäre eigentlich das 12 Monats-Abo günstiger.

Dazu hab ich jetzt nochmal online Abo extra bestellt, für 12 Moante. 

Kostet mich jetzt zusammen etwa so viel, als hätte ich die beste Luxusmöglichkeit gewählt, inkl. Hefte(Papier) nach Hause, die ich aber ja eigentlich nicht brauche, da ich die Umwelt damit schone, wenn die Hefte nicht zu mir transportiert werden müssen, bzw. gedurckt werden.
Digital habe ich da ja auch praktisch nutzbar dann auf PC zu Hause, oder unterwegs im Tablet, oder Smartphone auch verfügbar, wenn ich das recht verstehe.

Naja, werd's ja bald erleben, mit Beginn der nächsten Ausgabe.

Hoffe die Plus Artikel sind da nun mit drin, wenn ich schon 72€ im Jahr zahle ! 

Moment, ich könnte ja das Monatsabo kündigen und ein 12 Monatsabo abschließen, denn der Plan war ja eh das unendlich weiterlaufen zu lassen.


Meine abschließende Frage, wegen Übersichtlichkeit:
Is da, also *PCGH Digital-Abo*, jetzt dann alles mit drin, also online abo, digital Ausgaben und Plusartikel ?
Das würde mich ja knapp die Hälfte kosten, von dem wie ich jetzt zahle ...


Moment .... ich seh gerade in der Liste: Was ist denn jetzt wieder ein *Digital Plus abo* ? 
Argh !

Ich seh mich schon als Online Abonnent, Digital Abo monatlich, Digital Abo 12 Monate, plus Digital Plus abo monatlich enden und am Ende das Heft an der Tanke kaufen(nee, gibt's da leider fast nie mehr) ! 


edit:

Man muss nur lange genug suchen/schauen, dann findet man auch die 2. Tabelle, die eigentlich viel einfacher und übersichtlicher ist.
Da hab ich auf einen Blick sofort gefunden, was ich suchte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ist für mich die beste Lösung: PCGH Digital-Abo (12 Monate)


*Danke für eure Hilfe !* 


P.S.:

Diese Tabelle finde ich weniger übersichtlich(man könnte auch "online Abo" mit einem digitalen online Abo der Ausgaben verwechseln):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da dies die "Einleitungstabelle" ist, habe ich anhand dieser versucht herauszufinden, was ich nun benötige. Einfach mal runterscrollen, dann klärt sich alles auf, mit der nächsten Tabelle.  Ich weiß: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil ... 
Ja, ja ! 


P.S.: Leider muss ich nun, nach Kündigung des 12 Monats "Online-Abos", auch das Monats Abo wieder kündigen(also digital), um dann endlich das richtige Digital Abo 12 Monate zu abonnieren(und weiter laufen zu lassen).
Ich hoffe das ist nun das richtige.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Das "Online-Abo" heißt halt schon immer so.  War schon immer "nur" Werbefreiheit.

Wir haben Stück für Stück die Angebote ausgebaut, da bleibt dann gerne mal die Übersichtlichkeit auf der Strecke. Da muss man wohl noch mal ran.


----------



## Palmdale (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Bonusfrage: ich hab aktuell das Print-DVD Abo und das PCGH Online-Abo. Gibts nen Kniff, um das Plus zusätzlich zu bekommen als Upgrade, ohne zuviel Redundanz anzuhäufen, also Wechsel im laufenden Abo (DVD war glaub ich 2 Jahre ab 10/2017)? Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich das nicht schon einmal gefragt hab


----------



## Rocketeer67 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Wieso kann ich als Digital- und Print-Abonnent eigentlich die PCGH+ Artikel nicht als pdf downloaden ? Ich finde diese Funktion nirgends.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich als Digital- und Print-Abonnent eigentlich die PCGH+ Artikel nicht als pdf downloaden ? Ich finde diese Funktion nirgends.



Die PDFs sind direkt im Shop als Download hinterlegt.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo Thilo, danke für die Info! WO finde ich die im Shop? Dort finde ich lediglich die kompletten Hefte in meinem Kundenkonto.

Edit: Ich musste jetzt mein Passwort für den Computec-Shop ändern, mein Login ging plötzlich nicht mehr. Nunmehr habe ich plötzlich bis auf eine Sonderausgabe "Wasserkühlung" gar keine gekauften Produkte mehr. Auch nicht mehr die PcGamesHardware -Hefte. 

Na toll!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Bonusfrage: ich hab aktuell das Print-DVD Abo und das PCGH Online-Abo. Gibts nen Kniff, um das Plus zusätzlich zu bekommen als Upgrade, ohne zuviel Redundanz anzuhäufen, also Wechsel im laufenden Abo (DVD war glaub ich 2 Jahre ab 10/2017)? Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich das nicht schon einmal gefragt hab



Der Kniff wäre, Folgendes an computec@dpv.de zu schreiben.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ich beziehe bereits das Print-Abo (NUMMER 1234) und das Online-Abo (Nummer 5668) von PC Games Hardware. Zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt möchte ich anstelle des Onlineabos ein Digitalabo. Ein etwaiges Restguthaben vom Onlineabo können Sie gerne mit dem Digitalabo verrechnen. Wie können Sie meinen Wunsch erfüllen?

MfG, ....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo, danke für die Info! WO finde ich die im Shop? Dort finde ich lediglich die kompletten Hefte in meinem Kundenkonto.
> 
> Edit: Ich musste jetzt mein Passwort für den Computec-Shop ändern, mein Login ging plötzlich nicht mehr. Nunmehr habe ich plötzlich bis auf eine Sonderausgabe "Wasserkühlung" gar keine gekauften Produkte mehr. Auch nicht mehr die PcGamesHardware -Hefte.
> 
> Na toll!



Wenn Du mir per PN Deine Abonummer schickst, kann ich das prüfen lassen.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Danke Thilo, ich habe auch eine Mail an den Computec Support geschrieben. Rückantwort habe ich keine erhalten, jedoch war eine Stunde später wieder alles verfügbar. Bin gespannt, ob ich dann Heft 04/19 sehe .... bei Heft 04 auch nur nach einer Sopportanfrage.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Danke Thilo, ich habe auch eine Mail an den Computec Support geschrieben. Rückantwort habe ich keine erhalten, jedoch war eine Stunde später wieder alles verfügbar. Bin gespannt, ob ich dann Heft 04/19 sehe .... bei Heft 04 auch nur nach einer Sopportanfrage.



Das darf und sollte nicht so sein. Bitte halte mich auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## daRk351 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Moin,

ich habe mir zum ersten mal ein PCGH Digital-Abo für ein jahr geholt. ich habe mich durch alle emails geklickt und accounts aktiviert/verifiziert.

wenn ich bei pcgh eingeloggt bin wird mir unter meinem benutzer auch angezeigt, dass mein online-abo aktiviert ist. ich kann jetzt aber weder die pcgh+ artikel lesen noch weiß ich wie ich an die pdf ausgaben herankomme. kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. März 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



daRk351 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mir zum ersten mal ein PCGH Digital-Abo für ein jahr geholt. ich habe mich durch alle emails geklickt und accounts aktiviert/verifiziert.
> 
> wenn ich bei pcgh eingeloggt bin wird mir unter meinem benutzer auch angezeigt, dass mein online-abo aktiviert ist. ich kann jetzt aber weder die pcgh+ artikel lesen noch weiß ich wie ich an die pdf ausgaben herankomme. kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?



Schickst Du mir bitte Deine Abonummer per PN?

Danke!


----------



## onkel-foehn (18. März 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



daRk351 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mir zum ersten mal ein PCGH Digital-Abo für ein jahr geholt. ich habe mich durch alle emails geklickt und accounts aktiviert/verifiziert.
> 
> wenn ich bei pcgh eingeloggt bin wird mir unter meinem benutzer auch angezeigt, dass mein online-abo aktiviert ist. ich kann jetzt aber weder die pcgh+ artikel lesen noch weiß ich wie ich an die pdf ausgaben herankomme. kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?



Mir geht es just genauso. Finde auch nirgends wo ich an die PDF´s rankomme …    

MfG, Föhn.


----------



## L0oper (18. März 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo,
wollte nur darauf Hinweisen das Eure Zahlen hier und im Shop nicht überein Stimmen.
Hier auf der Info Seite steht:
PCGH Kombi-Abo Magazin+Digital+Online	12 Monate	5,00 Euro (Einzelpreis: 8,49 Euro)	60,00 Euro

doch auf Eurer Shopseite steht:
PCGH Magazin Print + Digital-Abo + 10 € Amazon.de-Gutschein
12 Monate Laufzeit / Erscheinungsweise: monatlich
63,00 €	

Falls es nicht das gleiche ist finde ich das oben erwähnte Angebot nicht.
Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. März 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Mir geht es just genauso. Finde auch nirgends wo ich an die PDF´s rankomme …
> 
> MfG, Föhn.



Also ich sehe hier meine PDF-Downloads: Computec Shop



L0oper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte nur darauf Hinweisen das Eure Zahlen hier und im Shop nicht überein Stimmen.
> Hier auf der Info Seite steht:
> PCGH Kombi-Abo Magazin+Digital+Online    12 Monate    5,00 Euro (Einzelpreis: 8,49 Euro)    60,00 Euro
> ...



Okay, an diese Tabelle habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht.

Was genau möchtest Du denn haben: Print und alles Digitale für ein Jahr?


----------



## onkel-foehn (21. März 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also ich sehe hier meine PDF-Downloads: Computec Shop



@PCGH_Thilo

Dank Dir recht sackrisch, hab´s just gefunden …      

MfG, Föhn.


----------



## Pitchblack73 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Also eigentlich wollte ich ein Abo des Heftes haben, dass ich da nicht immer Anfang Monat sämtliche Kiosk (in der Schweiz absuchen muss und dann noch einen Mondpreis dafür zahlen darf) und ein Zugang zu PCGH+ um eben auch Zugriff auf alle Artikel zu haben. Um möglichst flexibel zu bleiben und weil man in der CH die Prämien sowieso nicht nutzen kann, habe ich mich für folgende eigen Konfiguration entschieden:

- Flexi Abo (Lieferung Schweiz), monatlich kündbar, für 63.- Euro
- Online+ Abo 12 Mt. Laufzeit, 6.- Euro

Danach ein E-Mail bekommen um meinen bestehenden PCGH Account mit dem OnlineAbo+ zu verknüpfen. Oje zu früh gefreut, PCGHplus geht nicht.... müsste doch aber? Online+Abo Logo befindet sich direkt über dem PCGH+ Logo, auf gleicher Höhe, aber Achtung zu spät gesehen mit unterschiedliche Links getrennt, ... ist das Absicht? Ein Schelm der hier böses denkt, komme mir schon fast wie in einem  Phishing E-Mail vor hier..... Jedenfalls dem Kundensupport von DVP ein E-Mail geschrieben mit der Frage warum dies a) so nicht geht , b) warum man das nicht anders löst - weniger verwirrend für den Kunden.

Die Antwort am nächsten Tag, das sei ein Missverständnis, natürlich keine böse Absicht dahinter und ich solle doch mal auf der Seite
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH-Webseite-Brands-157180/Specials/Online-Abo-1197724/
nachlesen was ich nun brauchen würde, um doch noch das PCGHplus Abo zu bekommen. Gemacht getan, es braucht offenbar auch noch das Digital Abo, erst mit diesem hat man Zugriff auf das Online Archiv und eben auch die PCGHplus Artikel. 39.- pro Jahr solo und als Upgrade zum Heft Abo für 12.- /Jahr erhältlich ist. Nochmals gesagt getan und zum Heft Abo (und inzwischen unnützen Online Abo ohne plus) noch das Digital-Abo für zzgl 12.- Upgrade Preis bestellt..... so das müsste doch jetzt klappen. Unter dem Strich leider schon 81.- Euro gezahlt statt Kombi-Abo mit Prämie für 75.- (für die CH)....der DVP war hier nicht an einer einfachen Lösung - sprich Umwandlung in ein Kombi Abo bereit.

Also kommt wieder ein Aktivierungs E-Mail für Online.... was Online??? ja richtig wieder Online Aktivierung? Kein Wort von Digital oder PCGHplus, DAS GIBTS DOCH NICHT ?!?!?. Kann nicht sein denke ich und klicke den Link, doch tatsächlich es kommt die Meldung, dass das Online Konto bereits verknüpft ist (ja gestern für die 6.- die ich zum Fenster rausgeschmissen habe). Immer nichts von Digital oder PCGHplus.

Wirklich unter aller S** muss man leider so sagen, dazu der Support der bei einem Fall einem nicht speditiv zur Seite steht sondern nur alle 24 Stunden reagiert. Es wäre wünschenswert wenn sich jemand der Sache (ernsthaft) annehmen könnte.

*Update 10.5., 14:30 *.: Inzwischen habe ich Zugriff auf das Digital Archiv von PCGH, aber bisher leider noch nichts betreffend PCGHplus. Aber meine schon leicht genervten Mails haben endlich einen freundlichen Menschen dazu bewogen, mir persönlich zu antworten. Auch er ist der Meinung das hier einiges schied lief und warum das immer noch nicht klappt. Er geht der Sache nach. Die Hoffnung flammt langsam wieder auf.....
*Update 10.05, 17:00*: Nun tut alles wie es soll, Danke! Nachteil statt 75 Euro für Kombi plus Prämie, hats jetzt 81 Euro ohne Prämie gekostet :-/


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

@Pitchblack73

Check mal bitte Mails.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Pitchblack73 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich wollte ich ein Abo des Heftes haben, dass ich da nicht immer Anfang Monat sämtliche Kiosk (in der Schweiz absuchen muss und dann noch einen Mondpreis dafür zahlen darf) und ein Zugang zu PCGH+ um eben auch Zugriff auf alle Artikel zu haben. Um möglichst flexibel zu bleiben und weil man in der CH die Prämien sowieso nicht nutzen kann, habe ich mich für folgende eigen Konfiguration entschieden:
> 
> - Flexi Abo (Lieferung Schweiz), monatlich kündbar, für 63.- Euro
> - Online+ Abo 12 Mt. Laufzeit, 6.- Euro



Grüße in die Schweiz,

 es tut mir natürlich leid, wenn Du so eine schlechte Nutzererfahrung gemacht hast.

So ein paar Anmerkungen möchte ich aber doch machen:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH-Webseite-Brands-157180/Specials/Online-Abo-1197724/

Hier wird mehrfach im Text und für mich eindeutig in den Tabellen vermerkt, wo der Unterschied zwischen Online-Abo und Digitalabo (Plus) liegt. Das war wohl nicht deutlich genug?

"Das Online-Abo beinhaltet, dass Sie PCGH.de und das Extreme-Forum frei von externen Werbemitteln nutzen können. "
"Mit PCGH Plus bekommen Sie Zugriff auf Print-Artikel von PCGH. Wenn Sie ein Digitalabo von PCGH abschließen (oder bei einem bestehenden Printabo ein Digital-Upgrade durchführen), haben Sie ein Onlineabo und ein Plusabo mit im Leistungspaket."

Ich gebe zu, dass ich das Online-Abo gerne umbenennen würde, rückblickend. Hinterher ist man manchmal halt schlauer.


----------



## -RedMoon- (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hier wird mehrfach im Text und für mich eindeutig in den Tabellen vermerkt, wo der Unterschied zwischen Online-Abo und Digitalabo (Plus) liegt. Das war wohl nicht deutlich genug?



ich überlege mir ja auch seit einiger Zeit, ein Online Abo bei Euch zu machen. Ich bin kein Abonnent, aber kaufe die Zeitschrift doch alle 1-2 Monate und das seit vielen Jahren. Gerne würde ich die Artikel rein online lesen. Aber seit ich mir eure "Tabelle" mal durchgelesen habe, denke ich, dass ich beim jetzigen Verfahren bleiben werde. Denn Euer Angebot ist unverständlich. Digitalabo, Online-Abo, PCGH-Plus Abo, ja was denn nun? Marketing geht anders, sobald der Kunde verwirrt wird, macht er einen Schritt zurück.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ich überlege mir ja auch seit einiger Zeit, ein Online Abo bei Euch zu machen. Ich bin kein Abonnent, aber kaufe die Zeitschrift doch alle 1-2 Monate und das seit vielen Jahren. Gerne würde ich die Artikel rein online lesen. Aber seit ich mir eure "Tabelle" mal durchgelesen habe, denke ich, dass ich beim jetzigen Verfahren bleiben werde. Denn Euer Angebot ist unverständlich. Digitalabo, Online-Abo, PCGH-Plus Abo, ja was denn nun? Marketing geht anders, sobald der Kunde verwirrt wird, macht er einen Schritt zurück.



Die einfachste Lösung wäre das Digitalabo. Dann bekommt Du quasi alles in digital.


----------



## -RedMoon- (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

bekommt man auch eine Rechnung dafür, so dass ich das als Fachzeitschrift absetzen kann, wenn man in der IT tätig ist?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> bekommt man auch eine Rechnung dafür, so dass ich das als Fachzeitschrift absetzen kann, wenn man in der IT tätig ist?



Also eine Rechnung erhälst Du natürlich selbstredend.


----------



## Wombatz (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Also ich finde das auch höchst verwirrend. Plus, Online, Digital, Print, Print+Online, Print+Digital... Und zu allem Überfluss wird man als interessierter Kunde nicht direkt auf eine Übersichtsseite geschickt mit der kurz und knapp zusammengefassten Info, was es alles gibt. Je nachdem wo man genau drauf klickt, kommt man auf irgendwelche "so funktioniert es" Seiten der jeweiligen Geschmacksrichtung, wo von den anderen Optionen dann keine Rede ist.

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, ihr überschätzt hier den Recherche-Aufwand den eure Kunden bereit sind für das Thema zu investieren.
Ich z.B. habe das "Online-Abo" gekauft, hinterher hat sich aber rausgestellt, dass ich eigentlich das "Digital-Abo" hätte haben wollen. Naja, hab ich schon Geld gespart. 

Ein reines Umbenennen des "Online-Abo" in irgendwas sinnvolles ("Werbefreie Webseite") würde hier schon massiv weiterhelfen. Ideal wäre es aber eigentlich, wenn das alles begrifflich und verwaltungstechnisch irgendwie zusammengefasst wird ("Digital Abo normal", "Digital Abo light"), und dann auch die selbe Info-Webseite nutzt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Wombatz schrieb:


> Also ich finde das auch höchst verwirrend. Plus, Online, Digital, Print, Print+Online, Print+Digital... Und zu allem Überfluss wird man als interessierter Kunde nicht direkt auf eine Übersichtsseite geschickt mit der kurz und knapp zusammengefassten Info, was es alles gibt. Je nachdem wo man genau drauf klickt, kommt man auf irgendwelche "so funktioniert es" Seiten der jeweiligen Geschmacksrichtung, wo von den anderen Optionen dann keine Rede ist.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, ihr überschätzt hier den Recherche-Aufwand den eure Kunden bereit sind für das Thema zu investieren.
> Ich z.B. habe das "Online-Abo" gekauft, hinterher hat sich aber rausgestellt, dass ich eigentlich das "Digital-Abo" hätte haben wollen. Naja, hab ich schon Geld gespart.
> ...



Hallo Wombatz,

danke für das ehrliche Feedback. Man merkt unserem System eben an, dass es gewachsen ist - und dass manche Dinge nicht vorhergesehen wurden.

Wir sind aber schon dabei, die ganze Thematik zu entschlacken und auch klarer zu gestalten. Wird aber noch etwas dauern.


----------



## SeppusMaximus (19. August 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Also langsam bin ich am verzweifeln. Habe das Digital Abo und auch aktiviert über den link, verändert hat sich aber nichts.
Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



SeppusMaximus schrieb:


> Also langsam bin ich am verzweifeln. Habe das Digital Abo und auch aktiviert über den link, verändert hat sich aber nichts.
> Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar ��



Also du den Link geklickt hast, was genau stand als Hinweismeldung auf der Zielseite? 
Alternativ kannst du es auch mit deiner Abonummer und Postleitzahl manuell aktivieren über https://pcgh.de/onlineabo/
Abo-Nummern beginnen beim reinen Online-Abo (reine Werbefreiheit) mit 2686...; bei PCGH+ (Digital) mit 2673...


----------



## SeppusMaximus (19. August 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Also als Abo habe ich "PCGH Kombi-Abo DVD+Digital+Online" Email mit Link zum aktvieren habe ich nicht bekommen und habe somit den https://pcgh.de/onlineabo/ zum aktivieren benutzt. 
Hat auch super geklappt, naja stand zumindestens so dort. 
Kann aber keine Veränderung feststellen.


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



SeppusMaximus schrieb:


> Email mit Link zum aktvieren habe ich nicht bekommen


Check mal den Junk-Ordner. 



> und habe somit den https://pcgh.de/onlineabo/ zum aktivieren benutzt.  Hat auch super geklappt, naja stand zumindestens so dort.  Kann aber keine Veränderung feststellen.


Was genau steht denn  beim Einlösen dort? Ein Screenshot wäre super.


----------



## oOWarCatOo (20. August 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich möchte hier mal mein Feedback aus 2018 aufwärmen, leider ist da bisher nichts passiert bzw. es wird immer mehr. Auch wenn ich die nervigen Seitenbanner mit dem Einsatz meines Geldes schon weggekauft habe, türmen sich bei euch dafür langsam andere Werbeformen mehr und mehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scrollt man etwas höher, hat man nochmal eine weitere Werbung im Kopf der Seite neben zwei in gleicher Größe beworbenen Artikeln und somit gleich vier Werbeschaltungen auf 1,5 Bildschirmlängen.
Und ja, mir ist der Unterschied zwischen den beschriebenen externen Werbemitteln und euren Advertorials mittlerweile bekannt. Allerdings sind bei den Quellen eindeutig die externen Anbieter (z.B. Samsung etc.) aufgeführt und ihr scheint das mehr oder weniger nur in euer Layout zu pressen - und darüber den externen Inhalt zum internen zu deklarieren.

Ich empfinde das aufgrund der zunehmenden Masse als frech und würde mir wirklich ein System wünschen, in dem die von euch eh als Werbung deklarierte "Artikel" ebenfalls ausgeblendet werden und den Platz für "echten" Inhalt freimachen. Ich unterstütze eure Arbeit durch ein Print-Abo und Online-Abo sehr gern und bin auch der Meinung, nichts gibt es kostenlos - aber über den Punkt kostenlos bin ich mit meinen Abos weit hinaus und würde mir hier eine echte Lösung wünschen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. August 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



oOWarCatOo schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal mein Feedback aus 2018 aufwärmen, leider ist da bisher nichts passiert bzw. es wird immer mehr. Auch wenn ich die nervigen Seitenbanner mit dem Einsatz meines Geldes schon weggekauft habe, türmen sich bei euch dafür langsam andere Werbeformen mehr und mehr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo WarCat,

also erst einmal ein Dankeschön dafür, dass Du Dir die Mühe machst, Deine berechtigte Kritik zu äußern. Dafür schon mal einen Daumen hoch.

Ich kann absolut nachvollziehen, dass Dich die aktuelle Situation stört. Es mag Dich nicht beruhigen, aber das ist während der Gamescom-Woche ein absoluter Ausnahmefall und war so (von mir) auch nicht geplant.

Ja, für die Zukunft brauchen wir da für Digital- und Online-Abonnenten eine andere technische Lösung. Ich habe bereits ein Meeting angeregt und ich bin mir sicher, dass wir das besser hinbekommen als jetzt. Dafür brauchen wir allerdings eine andere Technik als jetzt.

Stay tuned und danke, dass Du PCGH weiter so unterstützt.


----------



## Solavidos (4. September 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ja moin ich hoffe mein Problem wurde nicht auch schon  hier behandelt aber ich wollte jetzt keine 45 Seiten durchlesen 
Jedenfalls hab ich am 23.08 ein Digital Abo 12 Monate für 39,99€ abgeschlossen.

Problem 1) Ich komme nur mit Chrome an die Hefte auf der Computec Webseite. Bei Opera wirft er mich immer wieder auf die Bestellübersicht zurück wenn ich auf "Ausgaben" klicke. Ist jetzt nicht so schlimm weil ich überall chrome installiert hab aber wäre gut wenn jemand eine Idee hätte.

2) PCGH+ Artikel sind immernoch gesperrt egal ob Chorme oder Opera


Habe bereits den Computec Support angeschrieben und die Antwort war das mein Abo erst heute beginnt und ich es nochmal versuchen soll 
Hab mich bereits aus und wieder eingeloggt auf PCGH sowie im Computec shop aber hilft nix....

Als Liefermehtode steht bei meiner Bestellung

*Gruner & Jahr - Gruner & Jahr Shipping*

Ist das normal?

Edith: Der nette Rainer von Computec hat nun mein Problem gelöst. Es war ein techn. Fehler und der Server hat mein neues Abo nicht auf PCGH erkannt. Nun geht es und ich kann alles lesen


----------



## Zsinj (5. September 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo Zusammen, 
würde mein DVD Abo gern auf Magazin + Digital + Online umstellen, wie mache ich das am besten? 
Auf der Computec Seite sehe ich nicht mal mein jetziges Abo, es steht nur 





> Sie haben zurzeit den Status 'aktiver Abonnent'.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> würde mein DVD Abo gern auf Magazin + Digital + Online umstellen, wie mache ich das am besten?
> Auf der Computec Seite sehe ich nicht mal mein jetziges Abo, es steht nur



Das geht einfach – Upgrade Digital zum Print-Abo wäre das Richtige:
Computec Shop

Oder einfach eine Mail schreiben an computec@dpv.de 

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Eddy08 (12. September 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Solavidos schrieb:


> Ja moin ich hoffe mein Problem wurde nicht auch schon  hier behandelt aber ich wollte jetzt keine 45 Seiten durchlesen
> Jedenfalls hab ich am 23.08 ein Digital Abo 12 Monate für 39,99€ abgeschlossen.
> 
> Problem 1) Ich komme nur mit Chrome an die Hefte auf der Computec Webseite. Bei Opera wirft er mich immer wieder auf die Bestellübersicht zurück wenn ich auf "Ausgaben" klicke. Ist jetzt nicht so schlimm weil ich überall chrome installiert hab aber wäre gut wenn jemand eine Idee hätte.
> ...



Hab genau das selbe Problem, wen hast du vom Support angeschrieben? (Mail-Adresse)

ich möchte auch, dass Rainer mir hilft 

Ich bekomme immer nur angezeigt, dass ich mich mit LaterPay einloggen kann,hab da nicht mal nen Acc


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Eddy08 schrieb:


> Hab genau das selbe Problem, wen hast du vom Support angeschrieben? (Mail-Adresse)
> 
> ich möchte auch, dass Rainer mir hilft
> 
> Ich bekomme immer nur angezeigt, dass ich mich mit LaterPay einloggen kann,hab da nicht mal nen Acc



Hast du ein Later-Pay-Abo gekauft oder PCGH+/Digital (mit Werbefreiheit etc.)?


----------



## Gillmor (26. September 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ist es möglich nur ein Online Abo ( OHNE Werbung nur für pcgameshardware.de) abzuschließen ohne ein Zeitungsabo abzuschließen?

danke


----------



## DOcean (27. September 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Gillmor schrieb:


> Ist es möglich nur ein Online Abo ( OHNE Werbung nur für pcgameshardware.de) abzuschließen ohne ein Zeitungsabo abzuschließen?
> 
> danke


klar: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-G...8366/Specials/PC-Games-Hardware-Plus-1249464/


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. September 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Gillmor schrieb:


> Ist es möglich nur ein Online Abo ( OHNE Werbung nur für pcgameshardware.de) abzuschließen ohne ein Zeitungsabo abzuschließen?
> 
> danke



Ja, das ist das Online-Abo AKA Freiheit externer Werbemittel auf PCGH.de


----------



## MisterJo (17. November 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Wenn man auf PCGH ausserhalb Deutschlands zugreifen möchte kommt ein Captcha. Soweit so schlecht, da auch gerne immer wieder neu beim Reload einer Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was dann als Nächstes kommt und verblüfft, als PCGH-Online-Abonnent ist man komplett vom Login ausgesperrt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Chrome und Vivaldi Apps getestet, jeweils auf einem Galaxy S9+ und einem Galaxy Tab S4 das gleiche Verhalten.

Und das geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht, ich habe in Eurer AGB zum Online-ABO keinerlei Hinweise gefunden, dass das Abo nur von Deutschland aus zur Verfügung gestellt wird.....

Ich habe auch diverse andere Verlags oder Computer-Webseiten getestet, auf denen ich einen (z.Teil. auch mit Abo-)Account habe, keine, die ein solches Verhalten an den Tag legt . Alles lief wie von zu Hause aus, ausser PCGH.


----------



## G9x (17. November 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit ein paar Tage das Digital Abo und konnte auch schon einige Plus Artikel lesen.

Seit heute wird aber nicht mehr erkannt, dass ich Abonnent bin. Ich habe immer wieder diese Meldung, dass ich den Artikel kaufen soll.
Woran kann das liegen? Eingeloggt bin ich


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



MisterJo schrieb:


> Wenn man auf PCGH ausserhalb Deutschlands zugreifen möchte kommt ein Captcha. Soweit so schlecht, da auch gerne immer wieder neu beim Reload einer Seite.
> 
> Was dann als Nächstes kommt und verblüfft, als PCGH-Online-Abonnent ist man komplett vom Login ausgesperrt.
> 
> ...



Wir benötigen hier mal die IP oder den ersten Teil davon bzw. die Angabe zum "Ausland", also aus welchen welches Land der Zugriff erfolgt. Kannst du mir diese Information bitte per Privater Nachricht oder an christian.zamora@computec.de zukommen lassen? Die Login-Sperren haben jedoch nichts mit dem Online-Abo zu tun, sondern sind Selbstschutz aufgrund massiver Scam und DDos-Zugriffe aus diversen Ländern, von Proxy-Servern, VPNs und diversen Providern aus dem Ausland, die sonst nicht für Logins verwendet werden. Die Ausschlussliste ist relativ umfangreich - aber hier kann man sicher etwas machen.

Captcha bei CloudFlare ist für einige Länder aktiv, aus denen besonders viel DOS- und Exploit-Scanning-Traffic kommt, wie z.B. Russland, Serbien, Ukraine, China, Ungarn etc. - in der Regel wird allerdings gar kein sichtbares Captcha ausgeliefert, sondern eine kurz aufpoppende Vorschaltseite, die eine JavaScript-Challenge enthält, die von echten Browsern gelöst wird und dann unmittelbar auf die Zielseite weitergeleitet wird. Die sichtbare Challenge wird von CloudFlare nur spezifisch solchen Netzen ausgeliefert, aus der zusätzlich auch bereits verstärkt auffälliger Traffic gekommen ist. Verzichten können wir auf diese Sicherheitsmaßnahme leider nicht.



G9x schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe seit ein paar Tage das Digital Abo und konnte auch schon einige Plus Artikel lesen.
> 
> ...


Das ist schwer zu sagen, ich sehe keine Abo-Verknüpfung zu deinem Account. Kannst du mir bitte deine Abo-Nummer und E-Mail-Adresse des Bestellvorgangs per Privater Nachricht oder an christian.zamora@computec.de zukommen lassen?


----------



## swat4 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



G9x schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe seit ein paar Tage das Digital Abo und konnte auch schon einige Plus Artikel lesen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe auch seit ein paar Tagen dieses Problem. 
Die ersten Tage nach der Aktivierung des PCGH-Digital-Monatsabo konnte ich Plus-Artikel lesen, inzwischen nicht mehr.

Mache ich eventuell was falsch?
Kann vielleicht jemand helfen? 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



swat4 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch seit ein paar Tagen dieses Problem.
> Die ersten Tage nach der Aktivierung des PCGH-Digital-Monatsabo konnte ich Plus-Artikel lesen, inzwischen nicht mehr.
> 
> Mache ich eventuell was falsch?
> ...



Hi,

schicke mir bitte deine Abonummer per PN - ich gebe das an unseren Abo-Dienstleister weiter.

Gruß


----------



## MisterJo (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Mal ein Tip bzw.  Verbesserungsvorschlag: 

Es kommt ja pünktlich zum Online-Abo-Heft-Erscheinungszeitpunkt ein Newsletter in der Art

*Von:* Abo Newsletter
*Gesendet:* Donnerstag, 26. Dezember 2019 17:31
*An:*  -----@---.-- 
*Betreff:* PC Games Hardware Abonnenten-Info 02/2020
........

Es wäre es super, zu Beginn im Newsletters zur Ankündigung des neuen Heftes den direkten Link auf die Computec-PCGH-Heft-Download-Seite präsentiert zu bekommen. 

Und wenn ich oben auf  der PCGH-Webseite auf den Link zum Online-Abo klicke, sollte auf der Seite "Das PCGH-Online-Abo: Was Sie wissen müssen", die sich dann öffnet, auch der Download-Link Computec-Heft-Download-Seite ganz oben als Service für Bestandskunden vorhanden sein.

Falls eine oder beide Anregungen aufgegriffen werden, bedanke ich mich schonmal im voraus .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



MisterJo schrieb:


> Mal ein Tip bzw.  Verbesserungsvorschlag:
> 
> Es kommt ja pünktlich zum Online-Abo-Heft-Erscheinungszeitpunkt ein Newsletter in der Art
> 
> ...



Zumindest das Gefettete ist quasi nicht möglich, weil dazu das Heft live sein müsste für die URL.

Oder welchen Download meinst Du da genau?

Danke fürs tolle Feedback und sorry für die lange Wartezeit der Antwort.


----------



## MisterJo (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Diesen Link meine ich:
Computec Shop
oder auch
Computec Shop
Dann bin ich mit einem Klick am Heft-Download dran und muss den Link nicht erst wieder suchen....
Und das ganze ist doch unabhängig vom Erscheinen eines Heftes. 

Wenn oben auf der Webseite steht "OnlineAbo",



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 könnte ja auch Online Abo drin sein und nicht ausschließlich eine Werbeseite für Nichtabonnenten. So was in der Art, nur schöner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



MisterJo schrieb:


> Diesen Link meine ich:
> Computec Shop
> oder auch
> Computec Shop
> ...



Helau,

diese Links sind leider interne Links, die nur für eingeloggte Leute gelten und bei allen anderen nicht aufrufbar sind. Da müsste ich mir was überlegen


----------



## MisterJo (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Moin, Heft 03/2020 ist draussen, laut Heftankündigung ab 31. Januar 2020 als digitaler Early Access erhältlich. Was bedeutet Early Access hier? 
Im Computec-Shop(eingeloggt!) unter  ist unter "Meine Digitalen Produkte" 02/2020 verfügbar, unter "ePaper-Einzelhefte" wird  Heft 03/2020 zu 3,99€ angeboten, d.h. Digital-Abonnenten haben Zugriff auf das PDF, wenn die Print-Ausgabe erscheint, es sei denn sie geben 3,99€ aus? Ich habe in den FAQ nichts dazu gefunden...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



MisterJo schrieb:


> Moin, Heft 03/2020 ist draussen, laut Heftankündigung ab 31. Januar 2020 als digitaler Early Access erhältlich. Was bedeutet Early Access hier?
> Im Computec-Shop(eingeloggt!) unter  ist unter "Meine Digitalen Produkte" 02/2020 verfügbar, unter "ePaper-Einzelhefte" wird  Heft 03/2020 zu 3,99€ angeboten, d.h. Digital-Abonnenten haben Zugriff auf das PDF, wenn die Print-Ausgabe erscheint, es sei denn sie geben 3,99€ aus? Ich habe in den FAQ nichts dazu gefunden...



Da kann ich mich nur entschuldigen, einem Kollegen ist ein "menschlicher" Fehler unterlaufen. Ich versuche, das für die Zukunft immer sicherzustellen.


----------



## dodo2801 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



swat4 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch seit ein paar Tagen dieses Problem.
> Die ersten Tage nach der Aktivierung des PCGH-Digital-Monatsabo konnte ich Plus-Artikel lesen, inzwischen nicht mehr.
> 
> Mache ich eventuell was falsch?
> ...



Ich hab das Problem auch.
Und mir wurde sogar per Mail folgendes geschrieben:

"Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie das Missverständnis.

Das PCGH+ ist ein reines Online-Browser-Abo und kann nur im Shop gekauft werden."

Also sorry, eure ABO Struktur ist ja schon echt komisch und alles mit den verschiedenen Seiten schon steinzeitartig schlecht. Aber das die eigenen Mitarbeiter das nicht verstehen, haut dem Fass den Boden raus.

P.S.
Ich habe das PCGH Digital-Abo (12 Monate) für 39,99€.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Mh, wenn du das PCGH Digital-Abo hast, dann müsstest du auch einen Zugang (Aktivierungslink) zu PCGH+ bekommen haben.
Kannst du mir per PN deine E-Mail-Adresse schicken, die du bei der Bestellung im Shop angegeben hast? Dann kann ich mal nachschauen.


----------



## MisterJo (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Inzwischen nervt es nur noch an die neue Ausgabe zu kommen, jeden Monat neue Probleme:
Frisch eingeloggt im computec shop landet man auf 

Computec Shop

Dort ist unter "*Meine digitalen Abos*

ein Button 

*Ausgaben (Link Computec Shop)*


Klickt man auf diesen, landet man wieder auf der Ursprungsseite
Computec Shop
Das Fenster mit den Ausgaben geht nicht auf.

Mit Chrome und Vivaldi getestet, gleiches Verhalten, auch nach Cache leeren.
Ich versuche jetzt gerade die Ausgabe über das Smartphone mit der PCGH-App herunterzuladen. Hiebei sehe ich seit einer halben Stunde die "Eieruhr", habe jetzt abgebrochen.

Edit: Mit Microsoft Edge funktioniert es, da geht die Seite mit den Ausgaben auf und ein Download ist möglich.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. März 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



MisterJo schrieb:


> Inzwischen nervt es nur noch an die neue Ausgabe zu kommen, jeden Monat neue Probleme:
> Frisch eingeloggt im computec shop landet man auf
> 
> Computec Shop
> ...



Hallo,

wir können die Ausgabe problemlos herunterladen. Kannst Du mir bitte per PN Deine Abonummer oder Ähnliches schicken?

Ansonsten ist der Thread hier eher suboptimal für Probleme. Hier geht es um das werbefreie Angebot und nicht um das Digitalabo. DAnke!


----------



## Research (30. März 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hmm, wenn ich also PCGH Heft Digital und PCGH+ haben will, was schließe ich dann ab?
Soweit verstanden das:
PCGH Digital-Abo 
soweit korrekt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. März 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Research schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich also PCGH Heft Digital und PCGH+ haben will, was schließe ich dann ab?
> Soweit verstanden das:
> PCGH Digital-Abo
> soweit korrekt?



Genau, mit dem Digitalabo hast Du alles. PDF, App, Werbefrei, Plus-Artikel.


----------



## hosand (1. April 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Ich habe einPCGH Print-Abo und finde keine Möglichkeit dieses auf das Digital-Abo zu erweitern. Auf Computec finde ich bezüglich Upgrade nix sondern nur Neuabschlüsse.  Geht das nicht mehr?

Gruß Hosand


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



hosand schrieb:


> Ich habe einPCGH Print-Abo und finde keine Möglichkeit dieses auf das Digital-Abo zu erweitern. Auf Computec finde ich bezüglich Upgrade nix sondern nur Neuabschlüsse.  Geht das nicht mehr?
> 
> Gruß Hosand



Am besten fragst Du direkt bei computec@dpv.de nach. Die können das umstellen lassen.


----------



## Boelcke61 (8. April 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo,

ich habe mein bisheriges print abo gerade auf die digitale Version umgestellt und auch wie in der Bestätigungsmail mit meinem pcgh account verknüpft. Aber, ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, wo finde ich die jetzt die einzelnen pdf Dateien? Ich würde mir die Hefte gerne über die pcgh app auf meinem ipad ansehen - aber auch hier, weiss ich nicht, wie ich darauf zugreifen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Boelcke61 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mein bisheriges print abo gerade auf die digitale Version umgestellt und auch wie in der Bestätigungsmail mit meinem pcgh account verknüpft. Aber, ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, wo finde ich die jetzt die einzelnen pdf Dateien? Ich würde mir die Hefte gerne über die pcgh app auf meinem ipad ansehen - aber auch hier, weiss ich nicht, wie ich darauf zugreifen kann.




Hallo,

wir arbeiten gerade noch mit dem Dienstleister an den Anschreiben. Das hier müsste eigentlich perfekt für Dich passen:




Die *aktuelle* *Digitalausgabe* steht Ihnen schon innerhalb der nächsten Minuten zur Verfügung. Mit den Zugangsdaten aus dem Bestellvorgang (E-Mail-Adresse und Passwort) können Sie sich in der PCGH-App (iOS, Android) anmelden und beim Kundenkonto im Computec-Shop (shop.computec.de). Unter Login/Mein Kundenkonto/Meine digitalen Produkte können die ePaper (PDF) direkt auf Ihren PC geladen werden.  




Sie können künftig auch *werbefrei auf pcgh.de* surfen, dazu erhalten Sie nach der Bestellung eine gesonderte E-Mail zur Freischaltung. Sollte die E-Mail innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden nicht bei Ihnen ankommen, gehen Sie bitte auf: http://onlineabo.computec.de und schalten Sie dort unter Angabe Ihrer Abo-Daten Ihren Account manuell frei. 

Dort können Sie auch *alle PCGH-Plus-Artikel kostenlos* lesen.


----------



## Boelcke61 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Danke für die Info. Allerdings habe ich sowohl bei der pcgh app, als auch im shop.computec versucht mich mit der besagten email Adresse und dem Passwort anzumelden, was aber nicht funktioniert. Auch die Eingabe des. Freischaltcodes aus der Registrierungsmail hat nur Fehlermeldungen produziert.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. April 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Boelcke61 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Allerdings habe ich sowohl bei der pcgh app, als auch im shop.computec versucht mich mit der besagten email Adresse und dem Passwort anzumelden, was aber nicht funktioniert. Auch die Eingabe des. Freischaltcodes aus der Registrierungsmail hat nur Fehlermeldungen produziert.



Das klingt komisch. Mit der Bestellung im Computec-Shop bekommst Du "zwangsweise" einen Account für den Shop, der dann auch für die Apps funktioniert. Sonst kannst Du ja überhaupt nicht auf Deine Bestellungen zugreifen.

Ich kann von außen leider nicht sagen, was da schiefgelaufen ist, deshalb wäre es hilfreich, wenn Du das Problem direkt an computec@dpv.de schickst. Gerne aber an mich eskalieren, wenn sich da nach Ostern nichts tut.

Und sorry für das Gehassle


----------



## Shiptheshipment (14. April 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*

Hallo,

ich habe das 12-Monats Digitalabo dieses Jahr bestellt und kann aktuell nicht auf Plus Inhalte auf der Website zugreifen. Was kann ich tun?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2020)

*AW: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen müssen*



Shiptheshipment schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das 12-Monats Digitalabo dieses Jahr bestellt und kann aktuell nicht auf Plus Inhalte auf der Website zugreifen. Was kann ich tun?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Wann hast du das Abo abgeschlossen? 

Es kann im wirklich schlechtesten Fall dauert es 2 Stunden (eigentlich sollte es nur maximal 10 Minuten dauern), bevor die Freischaltungs-Information in unserem System landet. Dann bekommst du eine automatische E-Mail mit dem Aktivierungslink zum Abo hier auf pcgameshardware.de

Optional kannst du es auch auf https://pcgh.de/onlineabo/ manuell mit deiner Abo-Nummer (beginnt mit 2686.. oder 2673...) und deiner Postleitzahl aktivieren.

Die Infos, die bei uns landen sind aber aus Datenschutzgründen stark reduziert, du könntest mir ggfs. per PN(!) mal deine E-Mail-Adresse der Bestellung bei shop.computec.de mitteilen, dann kann ich nachschauen, ob wir die Aktivierungsinfo schon haben.


----------



## Boelcke61 (16. April 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das klingt komisch. Mit der Bestellung im Computec-Shop bekommst Du "zwangsweise" einen Account für den Shop, der dann auch für die Apps funktioniert. Sonst kannst Du ja überhaupt nicht auf Deine Bestellungen zugreifen.
> 
> Ich kann von außen leider nicht sagen, was da schiefgelaufen ist, deshalb wäre es hilfreich, wenn Du das Problem direkt an computec@dpv.de schickst. Gerne aber an mich eskalieren, wenn sich da nach Ostern nichts tut.
> 
> Und sorry für das Gehassle



Hallo, 

ich hab sofort ne email an computec geschickt und das Problem geschildert, aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen. 

Ich würde deshalb gerne auf dein Angebot zurück kommen, die Sache von dir eskalieren zu lassen.

Edit: email an Thilo ist raus - danke


----------



## hosand (3. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Am besten fragst Du direkt bei computec@dpv.de nach. Die können das umstellen lassen.



Ich habe am 10.04. eine Mail hingeschickt und bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen.  Ich habe heute noch eine Mail hingeschickt, wieder die automatische Bestätigung bekommen. 

Wie lange dauert denn die Bearbeitung?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Mai 2020)

hosand schrieb:


> Ich habe am 10.04. eine Mail hingeschickt und bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen.  Ich habe heute noch eine Mail hingeschickt, wieder die automatische Bestätigung bekommen.
> 
> Wie lange dauert denn die Bearbeitung?



siehe PN!


----------



## unadvoidable (19. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin,

ich habe am 14.05.2020 das Digital-Abo erworben und aktiviert. 
Leider hab ich die Abo-Matrize falsch gelesen und wollte eigentlich Zugriff auf Ditigal-Print und Plus Artikel haben.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu Upgraden ?

Beste Grüße
Dennis


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Mai 2020)

unadvoidable schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich habe am 14.05.2020 das Digital-Abo erworben und aktiviert.
> Leider hab ich die Abo-Matrize falsch gelesen und wollte eigentlich Zugriff auf Ditigal-Print und Plus Artikel haben.
> ...



Hallo Dennis,

Du hast also das Online-Abo abgeschlossen und wolltest das Digital-Abo?

Dann am besten Mail an computec@dpv.de, Online-Abo wieder kündigen und Digital-Abo dafür abschließen.


----------



## Tanoths (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

hab nun auch entdeckt das man als offline-Leser das Digital-Paket dazu bekommt und auf der Webseite mit meiner Nummer & PLZ aktiviert, doch scheint das nicht zu funktionieren bzw. sehe ich keinen Unterschied und PLUS-Artikel sind nach wie vor nicht sichtbar. Im Computec-Account werde ich zwar mit dem Status 'aktiver Abonnent' gekennzeichnet, kann aber keinerlei Bestellungen/digitale Produkte sehen. Evtl ist hier etwas fehlerhaft bzw. nicht richtig verknüpft? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

#Edit: Aktiviert hatte ich es hierüber: Link, was wohl funktionierte, weil er mir nun sagt das meine Nummer bereits zugeordnet ist.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2020)

Hi,

kannst du mir die Abo-Nummer bitte mal per PN schicken? Ich schaue, was da schief lief.

Gruß



Tanoths schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab nun auch entdeckt das man als offline-Leser das Digital-Paket dazu bekommt und auf der Webseite mit meiner Nummer & PLZ aktiviert, doch scheint das nicht zu funktionieren bzw. sehe ich keinen Unterschied und PLUS-Artikel sind nach wie vor nicht sichtbar. Im Computec-Account werde ich zwar mit dem Status 'aktiver Abonnent' gekennzeichnet, kann aber keinerlei Bestellungen/digitale Produkte sehen. Evtl ist hier etwas fehlerhaft bzw. nicht richtig verknüpft? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostOfaStream (26. Mai 2020)

Ich bin ebenfalls Print-Abonnent und habe das Digitalpaket zu abonnieren versucht. Leider sehe ich aber wie Vorposter Tanoths keinen Unterschied, pcgh+ ist weiterhin gesperrt.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2020)

ghostOfaStream schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls Print-Abonnent und habe das Digitalpaket zu abonnieren versucht. Leider sehe ich aber wie Vorposter Tanoths keinen Unterschied, pcgh+ ist weiterhin gesperrt.



Hi,

das ist abhängig davon, wann du es umgebucht hast und ob die Bestätigung durch unseren Abo-Dienstleister schon kam. 
PCGH+/Online-Abos haben neue Abo-Nummern. Mit dieser und der Postleitzahl kannst du das hier dann aktivieren (oder direkt über den Aktivierungslink, der dann per E-Mail kommt).
Eine automatische Freischaltung direkt nach der Buchung ist nicht möglich, weil wir nicht einfach so Benutzer-Daten mit dem Dienstleister sharen.
Es ist übrigens nicht korrekt, dass alle Print-Abonnenten automatisch auch Digital erhalten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Mai 2020)

Tanoths schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab nun auch entdeckt das man als offline-Leser das Digital-Paket dazu bekommt und auf der Webseite mit meiner Nummer & PLZ aktiviert, doch scheint das nicht zu funktionieren bzw. sehe ich keinen Unterschied und PLUS-Artikel sind nach wie vor nicht sichtbar. Im Computec-Account werde ich zwar mit dem Status 'aktiver Abonnent' gekennzeichnet, kann aber keinerlei Bestellungen/digitale Produkte sehen. Evtl ist hier etwas fehlerhaft bzw. nicht richtig verknüpft? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
> 
> ...





ghostOfaStream schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls Print-Abonnent und habe das Digitalpaket zu abonnieren versucht. Leider sehe ich aber wie Vorposter Tanoths keinen Unterschied, pcgh+ ist weiterhin gesperrt.



Hallo zusammen.

Sollte das irgendwo so rübergekommen sein, dass es einen Automatismus gibt, dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Das geht definitiv nicht, aus ganz vielen Gründen.

Aber: Ich kann da nur auf mein Statement hier verweisen (*Zwinker*)


----------



## rolli (30. Mai 2020)

Ich finde die Vielfalt der Abo-Modelle leicht verwirrend.

Im Abo-Shop von Computec ist es offenbar derzeit nicht möglich, ein vorhandenes Print-Abo auf Komplett (Print, DVD, Digital, Plus, Werbefrei) upzugraden.
Es gibt lediglich die Möglichkeit, das Werbefrei-Abo dazu zu buchen.
Letzteres habe ich nun getan.

Wenn es mal ohne zusätzliche Verrenkungen geht, bin auch bereit, auf das Komplett-Paket upzugraden.
 *Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*
Wollt ihr das Zeug nun an den Mann bringen oder nicht?


----------



## Zsinj (30. Mai 2020)

rolli schrieb:


> Ich finde die Vielfalt der Abo-Modelle leicht verwirrend.
> 
> Im Abo-Shop von Computec ist es offenbar derzeit nicht möglich, ein vorhandenes Print-Abo auf Komplett (Print, DVD, Digital, Plus, Werbefrei) upzugraden.


-> Email an Computec

Habe vor kurzem auf das Vorratsabo umstellen lassen. 
Nur hat es Computec bisher nicht geschafft den >"Digital"-Teil freizuschalten.


----------



## rolli (30. Mai 2020)

Genau das meine ich mit "zusätzlichen Verrenkungen".
Ich will das einfach im Shop buchen, bezahlen, fertig.


----------



## stolpi (31. Mai 2020)

So, habe jetzt auch ein Digital-Abo abgeschlossen, hoffentlich hilft es Euch ein wenig.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Wurstiene (2. Juni 2020)

Ich kaufe Eure Print Ausgabe schon seit vielen Jahren. Das Komplett Abo habe ich eben bei Euch abgeschlossen, weil Ihr eine der wenigen Zeitungen bzw Webseiten seit auf die ich wirklich Wert lege. (Werbefreiheit war mir dabei aber völlig egal. )  Hoffentlich hilft es Euch.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2020)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Nur hat es Computec bisher nicht geschafft den >"Digital"-Teil freizuschalten.


Was genau meinst du mit Digital-Teil? PCGH+-Artikel lesen? Das sollte für deinen Account funktionieren.


----------



## Zsinj (2. Juni 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit Digital-Teil? PCGH+-Artikel lesen? Das sollte für deinen Account funktionieren.


Weder bekomme ich über über den Computec-Shop die Hefte als PDF, noch kann ich in der PCGH-App die Hefte lesen. 
Beides sollte nach meinem Verständnis im Lesevorratsabo mit dabei sein. 
PCGH+ funktioniert derweil bestens. 
Leider hat Computec auf meine Rückfrage vom 13.05 bisher nicht geantwortet.


----------



## unadvoidable (3. Juni 2020)

Moin Moin,

das ist richtig, ich wollte eigentlich das Digital-Abo. 
Ich habe "computec" bereits am 19.05 geschrieben aber keine Antwort erhalten.
Würde das wirklich gerne ändern. Wenn ich das eine kündige und das Digital-Abo abschließe werde ich das eine teilweise zurück erstattet bekommen?

Beste Grüße
Dennis


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2020)

Wo genau habt ihr hingeschrieben? Nur um das nachverfolgen zu können.


----------



## unadvoidable (3. Juni 2020)

Wie aufgefordert an "computec@dpv.de"

Es gab bereits kurz danach eine Rückmeldung mit dem wesentlichen Inhalt:

"Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Bearbeitungszeit aufgrund der aktuellen Ausnahmesituation länger als üblich dauern kann.
Wir bitten Sie, uns in dieser Angelegenheit nicht erneut zu kontaktieren. Wir werden Ihr Anliegen schnellstmöglich bearbeiten.
Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis."

Dh wohl gedulden und auf Rückmeldung warten ob ich das Geld vom Online-Abo teilweise gutgeschrieben bekomme wenn ich jetzt das andere Abo abschließe.
Notfalls habt ihr bisschen Geld in der Kaffeekasse, denn ihr schreibt ja schon seit Jahren den feinsten Content.

Beste Grüße
Dennis


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2020)

unadvoidable schrieb:


> Wie aufgefordert an "computec@dpv.de"



War das die Antwort auf deine Anfrage vom 19.05? Kam das eben an?


----------



## unadvoidable (3. Juni 2020)

Das war eine Automatisch generierte Rückmeldung die es kurz darauf gab am selben Tag (19.05).


----------



## Zsinj (3. Juni 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo genau habt ihr hingeschrieben? Nur um das nachverfolgen zu können.


computec@dpv.de
Als Antwort auf die Bestätigung der Umstellung.

Edit, heute kam die Antwort und es sieht so aus als ob das Problem gefixt wurde.


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2020)

So, kaum 4 Monate später, bestellt.

Und @PCGH, wir brauchen nicht mehr News, wir brauchen faktisch richtige News.
Selbst wenn ihr nur übersetzt.


----------



## SFT-GSG (25. Juli 2020)

Hab jetzt zum DVD Heft noch das digitale Abo aktiviert. Wie lange dauert das im Schnitt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juli 2020)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zum DVD Heft noch das digitale Abo aktiviert. Wie lange dauert das im Schnitt?



Hallo SFT-GSG,

coole Sache erst mal. 

Was genau meinst Du denn mit "aktiviert"? Meinst Du bestellt? Danke!


----------



## Larsson92 (2. September 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo SFT-GSG,
> 
> coole Sache erst mal.
> 
> Was genau meinst Du denn mit "aktiviert"? Meinst Du bestellt? Danke!



Moin Thilo, ich denke SFT-GSG meint den Zeitpunkt wann der Button "Online-Abonnent" über dem Avatar erscheint.
Ich habe das Digital-Abo auch gerade abgeschlossen und stelle mir die gleiche Frage 

Edit: Gerade kam die Mail zur Aktivierung


----------



## Greeny (13. September 2020)

Ich würd gern ein Jahresabo Digital für 39,99€ abschließen...wo kann ich das tun? Da gibts nur das Abo für 44,99€!?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. September 2020)

Ich muss das mal prüfen lassen bei unserem Shopbetreiber.


----------



## Greeny (15. September 2020)

Danke, Thilo! Jetzt passt der Preis.


----------



## Greeny (10. Oktober 2020)

Moin PCGH,
schön, dass ich das PCGH-Abo noch für 39,99€ abschließen konnte, aber wieso werden dann jetzt 44,99€ abgebucht?
Ich hoffe, ich bin nur ein zufälliger Einzelfall.
Beste Grüße
Greeny


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Oktober 2020)

Greeny schrieb:


> Moin PCGH,
> schön, dass ich das PCGH-Abo noch für 39,99€ abschließen konnte, aber wieso werden dann jetzt 44,99€ abgebucht?
> Ich hoffe, ich bin nur ein zufälliger Einzelfall.
> Beste Grüße
> Greeny



Bitte mit Infos melden an online@pcgameshardware.de. Das wird korrigiert.


----------



## Greeny (10. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bitte mit Infos melden an online@pcgameshardware.de. Das wird korrigiert.


Danke, wird umgehend gamacht.


----------

